# Broken Trust



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, my promised sequel to Burning Desire. If you haven't read the first one, you wont understand the second. Warning: Do not Read if you are currently playing Okami and have not finished it! Major spoilers are in the fic! And hints of Okamiden are intertwined as well.


Pairings:
SasukeXoc
ItachiXoc

Chapter 1: The beginning


*Spoiler*: __ 



Konoha, the most prosperous village in the country, is home to the most amazing ninja that has been born. Most importantly, the Uchiha clan resided on the village’s outskirts. Its members, the most feared and known by all, consisted of Itachi Uchiha, Michi Uchiha, Sasuke Uchiha, and Yuki Uchiha. Even with strong ninjas, the villages were at peace with each other, thanks to Yuki’s heroic exploits years earlier. And so, all the ninja’s in every village had lived peaceful lives; but it wouldn’t be a story if it all was happy. This tale begins in the cozy home of the Uchiha residence, the most oddest family around……

Itachi stretched out on the couch and sighed. It had been a long night on guard duty and he was looking forward to the rest he had earned. He closed his eyes and was starting to doze off.

“Uncle Itachi?” A young boy’s voice whispered above the older Uchiha.

Itachi groaned and looked up at 9 year old Seita Uchiha. Seita was Sasuke’s and Yuki’s first born child; a prodigy just like his father and uncle. Seita looked like his father in everyway, even had the same attitude. But one thing the young Uchiha had inherited from his mother, was her kindness toward others. Itachi liked him, but rarely showed it; just to piss off Michi and Yuki.

“What Seita? I just got home and I‘m tired. Go bug your parents.” Itachi growled.

“Can’t.”

“Why the hell not?”

“Dad is busy and mom isn’t home.”

Itachi sat up, a scowl on his face.

“What do you mean your mother isn’t home? I thought Sasuke said she isn’t suppose to leave the village boundaries.”

“Thunderbird is gone and only mom rides him.”

Itachi swore under his breathe. 

“And why can’t you bug your father?”

“He’s too busy with Raime….” Seita replied, a scowl on his face.

Itachi couldn’t help but smile. Raime was Seita’s 3 year old sister. She was a cute kid, like her mother in everyway and had a habit of lugging her stuffed wolf with her everywhere she went. Seita was often jealous of her because of all the attention she got from Sasuke. It didn’t help much that Yuki was often away, for days on end at times. And when Yuki would come home, she was too tired to even give attention to her kids, which left Sasuke to take care of them.

“What about your aunt?”

“She said to go irritate you.”

“Oh of course she did….” Itachi muttered.

Itachi got up and sighed.

“Come Seita.” He ordered.

Seita followed without question. Itachi walked into Sasuke’s study, a scowl on his face while Sasuke was reading. Sasuke looked up at Itachi, Raime sitting in his lap and of course, clutching her stuffed wolf. 

“Ever heard of knocking?” Sasuke growled.

“No. Ever heard of-” He stopped mid sentence, looking at Sasuke’s bloodshot eyes.

Itachi felt slightly ashamed of himself, now knowing why his brother was more grouchy then usual. 

“When’s the last time you slept?” Itachi asked.

“How the hell should I know.” Sasuke replied.

“What’s your deal now? Yuki finally got you fixed?”

“For your information, Raime has been having nightmares. And just so you and Michi can get your beauty sleep, I’ve been getting up at all times of the night, just to calm her down and get her to sleep.” Sasuke snarled lowly.

“Sasuke, it’s called, kick Yuki’s fat ass out of bed and tell her to be a parent and check her kid.” Itachi replied.

“You know, I would if I could. But she’s never home anymore.”

Itachi sighed and picked up Raime then walked to the doorway.

“Get some sleep. Michi and I will watch the kids today, we’ll talk about this later when the kids are asleep.”

Sasuke nodded and went back to reading his book. Itachi sighed and walked into the backyard. Michi looked up as Itachi approached, slightly glaring at him. Itachi smirked and put Raime on Michi’s lap and pushed Seita by her.

“Itachi, what the hell are you doing?” Michi asked.

“You wanted kids? Here, be mom for a day.” He replied as he walked off.

“Wait, wha- ITACHI YOU CAN’T DO THIS!!!” Michi yelled.

“I just did.” He mocked and went into the house.

Michi groaned in frustration and looked at the two pairs of eyes that watched her. 

“I guess I’m stuck with you two…”

Seita chuckled lightly as Raime hugged her wolf tighter. Michi scowled. ‘Oh, he’s so dead when I see him. He’ll regret dumping these kids with me while he goes and gets his beauty sleep.’ Michi thought darkly.

She sighed and stood up, holding Raime gently.

“Lets just go to the park today.”

“Yes!” Seita cheered and ran ahead of Michi. 

------------------------------------------------

Itachi yawned lightly as Michi walked in and basically crashed on the couch. He raised an eyebrow and smirked. 

“How was being mommy for a day?” Itachi mocked.

Michi turned to glare at him.

“Don’t you start. You know damn well, I don’t baby sit HIS kids. It was hell unlike any other.” Michi snarled.

“That’s why I pawned them off on you.”

“Why couldn’t Sasuke watch them…” She muttered.

“He’s exhausted.” Itachi leaned forward and sighed. “I knew she was trouble from the moment I first met her.” He muttered.

Michi raised an eyebrow. 

“Since when do you care?” Michi asked.

“Yuki is trouble. I warned Sasuke many times that she would do something like this.”

Itachi looked up when Sasuke walked into the room. Sasuke shot a glare at them and sat down in a chair across from them.

“She isn’t trouble.” Sasuke muttered darkly.

“Look at what she’s doing to you and the kids. She did the same damn thing after Seita turned 3. And that continued to go on until he was 6 and she was pregnant with Raime. Now look, she’s doing it again.”

“She has things to do.”

“Sasuke! What’s more important!? You and the kids or her worthless running off!?”

“Stay out of my life.” 

“Get it through your thick skull! Be a man and stop all this!” 

Sasuke glared harshly at Itachi, not liking this conversation at all. All three stayed silent when they heard a horse outside. Then, Seita ran into the room, towards the door.

“MOMS HOME!!” Seita yelled as he ran outside.

“I thought you put the kids to bed.” Itachi muttered.

“I did.” Michi growled.

Sasuke smiled lightly as Raime trudged into the room, still dragging her stuffed animal with her as she followed her brother. Itachi shook his head.

Yuki sighed as she unsaddled her horse. She was tired but she still rubbed down her horse and made sure he was fed. Then, she trudged toward the house.

“MOM!!” 

She looked up and was tackled by Seita. Yuki smiled softly as Seita hugged her tightly. Raime walked up to Yuki and held her arms up, demanding to be picked up. Yuki picked Raime up and nuzzled her. 

“What are you two doing up?” Yuki asked.

Seita looked down.

“Uncle was yelling at father. We couldn’t sleep.”

Yuki narrowed her eyes. ‘God damn it Itachi…can’t you leave things be…’ Yuki thought darkly.

“He was now?”

“Yea.”

Yuki walked into the house. Itachi, Michi, and Sasuke, eyed her with the same look like they had something to say. She ignored them and went to tuck the kids back into bed. When she finished, she went back into the room, meeting all their cold gaze’s.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 14, 2010)

Yuki's gone all the time? 

Oh no... Yuki's seeing another man! And she's giving him sexy time! Bad Yuki! Dumping kids on Sasuke is a horrible idea! They'll turn into idiots. Then what's Itachi and Michi gonna do?!

God dammit...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 14, 2010)

:| ok then....MAJOR OKAMI SPOILER.

Chapter 2: A Dark Secret


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki waited silently, wanting to know when one of them was going to say something. Itachi was the first to break the silence.

?Look who finally comes home.? Itachi muttered.

?You pmsing Itachi?? Yuki asked bitterly.

?What gave you that idea??

?Seita told me you were yelling at Sasuke. Now what is your deal??

?You.?

Sasuke glared warningly at Itachi. Itachi ignored Sasuke, wanting to continue. 

?You know, I always knew you were trouble.? Itachi replied smugly.

?Trouble? What are you talking about?? Yuki demanded.

?Your senseless running off, you neglecting your kids and dear wittle Sasuke. So what?s your excuse? Finally came to your true senses??

Yuki gapped at him. She expected something like this from Sasuke, not Itachi. She looked at Sasuke, silently begging for help. Sasuke ignored her, his eyes dead set on both of them.

?I don?t answer to you.? Yuki hissed.

?No, but you do to me.? Sasuke growled.

Yuki glared at him, unbelieving that she was hearing this. It wasn?t fair to her that both the brothers were ganging up on her. She had it, she was crossed enough but they pushed their luck.

?I can?t believe I?m being accused of this! Especially from you Sasuke!? Yuki snarled.

?What?s going on?? Sasuke demanded.

?I can?t tell you or anyone.?

?Why the fuck not??

?Because I?m been told not to. I won?t disobey orders.?

?You want it that way? Fine. I order you to tell me Yuki, not as your husband, but as an Uchiha. Now answer, _fox_.? Sasuke hissed.

Yuki glared harshly at him.

?Fine! I was out trying to save everyone?s sorry asses! But I can?t do that without backlash from my family! You happy now!??

Itachi and Michi raised an eyebrow. Sasuke remained just the way he was.

?From what?? Itachi asked.

?From Aero.? Yuki hissed.

?He still lives? What the hell is he doing??

?Breaking the most sacred laws that have made my clan the way it?s been for centuries.? 

?What law?? Sasuke asked.

Yuki had told him many things about the Kitsune over the years she had spent with him. But Sasuke was beginning to wonder what else she had not told him before. Yuki closed her eyes and sighed.

"I have to tell you from the beginning then..." Yuki muttered darkly, not wanting to share anything.

"Tell me."

?Long ago in the age of Amaterasu?s time on earth, when the fox clan was just a bunch of small mindless demons, there was one that became the first nine-tailed fox. He didn?t get that because of birth, but because the Ruler of Darkness bestowed upon him dark powers. The ungrateful fox, Ninetails, called himself the Demon Lord and became a false deity. He rallied up the clan and declared war on the gods.

His power came from a powerful source of magic, a treasure of the fox clan that was called the fox rods. Anyways, when Amaterasu slew Ninetails, she couldn?t destroy the fox rods. Instead, she made a deal with the fox clan. She would split it into nine pieces and scatter them across the land if the fox clan would obey her and the gods. Not wanting to fight anymore, the clan agreed.

So Amaterasu scattered to fox rods and had them protected by powerful priests and priestesses for generations to come, and not revealing the location of each.?

?So, how does that involve you?? Itachi asked smugly.

?I?m getting to that.? Yuki snapped.

Itachi made a face but stayed silent.

?Lately, 8 of the pieces have been stolen by Aero. He somehow found out and decided to collect them. He killed countless innocents so far and now he?s coming for the last one and the one who guards it.? Yuki mumbled.

Sasuke?s eyes went wide.

?You? You have the last one?? Sasuke whispered.

Yuki nodded meekly.

?I?m to guard it with my life. He can?t have it Sasuke, he?s going to unleash  hell if he has all nine.?

Sasuke sighed. 

?Alright..? Sasuke muttered.

Yuki felt a weight lift off her shoulders. Itachi rose to his feet and walked out of the house, muttering under his breath. Michi glanced at Sasuke and Yuki before following Itachi out of the house. Sasuke looked at the floor. It was quiet.

-------------

Michi walked on the deck, looking for Itachi. She turned the corner and found him sitting on the edge of the deck. Michi walked up to him and sat down. She sighed and starred at the setting sun.

?What are you thinking?? Michi muttered.

Itachi sighed.

?Things.? Was the reply.

?Well, that doesn?t help me.? Michi teased.

Itachi looked at Michi. She smiled, hoping to get Itachi to open up.

?Its nothing.? Itachi muttered.

Michi groaned.

?Itachi, you took a vow. Tell me.? Michi said tartly.

Itachi rose to his feet and patted Michi?s head.

?Not a chance, shrimpy.? Itachi retorted before walking off.

Michi sighed and looked back at the sun, the cold breeze hitting her face.

----------

Itachi walked quietly down the hallway, running into Sasuke.

?I?ve been looking for you.? Sasuke announced.

?Oh, wonderful. Well, you found me. Congratulations, I?m going to bed.? Itachi muttered.

?Hey, what?s your deal??

?Nothing you can handle.?

Sasuke clenched his fists.

?Itachi, what the heck crawled up-?

?You shouldn?t have that kind of language, your kids are next door.?

?Tell me.?

?You really give Uchiha a bad name. Don?t be such a slave, be a man.?

?What are you talking about?!?

?I?m talking about your cowering today. Oh whoopty doo Yuki has to guard the stupid rod. Big deal. Be the man, take control. No wonder she leaves and comes back whenever. Who knows what else she does while she?s gone.?

?Yuki is not that kind of person!?

?And how do you know? You didn?t even know about the rods. She has more secrets than the size of your brain. You have no idea what she?s actually doing. You either tell her to shape up or ship out.?

Sasuke?s knuckles turned white. Itachi raised an eye brow and walked to his room. Sasuke gritted his teeth, doubt growing inside of him.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 15, 2010)

Itachi is mean O:

:33 Epic~~~


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 15, 2010)

:33 yay....more in an hour...i have to wait until 7th hour to use my laptop....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 15, 2010)

Okie :33

Good thing I've completed Okami 3 times


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 15, 2010)

i've beaten it 18 times already, it never gets old. lol


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 15, 2010)

next one~

Chapter 3: Betrayal


*Spoiler*: __ 



Michi picked at her breakfast as Sasuke and Yuki ate hungrily. Itachi starred blankly at his plate. Ramie and Seita ate quietly, wondering why everyone was quiet. Sasuke grew irritable by the second, his blood shot eyes on Itachi. Michi looked up every now and then, noting that Sasuke kept his eyes on his elder brother. Yuki felt the tension and grew sick to her stomach. Michi nibbled on her lip, wondering when the fuse was gonna blow. 

?Can someone pass the butter?? Seita asked.

All eyes went on Itachi, where the butter was closest to. Itachi looked up, meeting Sasuke?s deathing glare. Itachi pushed the butter half ways. Sasuke clenched his fork tightly. Yuki put down her fork, loosing her appetite. Seita tried to reach the butter but was unsuccessful.

?I cant reach it.? Seita moaned.

Sasuke glared at Itachi. Itachi remained motionless. Michi pushed her plate away, knowing the fuse had just blown. 

?Well, you gonna give my son butter?? Sasuke hissed.

?I?m on strike.? Itachi replied coldly.

Sasuke snapped.

?ON STRIKE?!?!?!? HOW CAN YOU BE ON STRIKE?!?!??

?I?m on strike with any that belongs to you. And its also freedom of speech.?

?SO YOU WONT GIVE BUTTER TO MY BUTTERLESS SON?!?!?!?! WHAT THE HECK IS HE SUPPOSE TO SPREAD ON HIS BUTTERLESS TOAST?!?!?!?!?!?

?You got somewhat of a brain, you figure it out.? 

?YOU ARE SO SELFISH!!! MY SON DESERVES BUTTER ON HIS BUTTERLESS TOAST!!! HE GOT UP THIS MORNING CRAVING BUTTER BUT NOW HE CANT HAVE IT BECAUSE THE BUTTER HASN?T MADE IT!!! YOU GREEDY BUTTER MONSTER, MY SON IS EMOTIONALLY HURT NOW SINCE THE BUTTER HASN?T MADE IT TO HIS UNBUTTER FILLED STOMACH!!!?

?Um?its fine??I can have jelly?? Seita muttered.

?WHY CANT YOU SHARE THE BUTTER?!?!??

?Haven?t you shared your butter enough?? Itachi growled.

Sasuke was on edge.

?MY BUTTER IS JUST FIINE, UNLIKE YOUR TAMPERED BUTTER!!! THAT THING HAS BEEN EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? Sasuke screamed.

?Jelly is fine?? Seita muttered.

?MY BUTTER IS TAMPERED??!?!?! ITS ONLY BEEN IN ONE PLACE AND IT MADE A VOW TO STAY THERE! MY BUTTER TELLS ME EVERYTHING, UNLIKE YOUR REVOLVING BUTTER!!? Itachi retorted.

?We?re butter now?? Yuki asked Michi.

Michi didn?t reply, her mind was thinking about all the ways she could kill Sasuke. 

?HOW IS MY BUTTER REVOLVING?!?!?!?!?? Sasuke hissed.

?ITS WRAPPER HAS BEEN LONG GONE IF YOU HAVENT NOTICED!? Itachi growled.

Yuki was mute. Michi?s hate grew deeper.

?Its fine?its just butter, I can live.? Seita whispered.

?MY BUTTER GAVE ITS WRAPPER TO ONLY ONE PERSON!!? Sasuke snarled.

?BULL-CRAP! THAT BUTTER HAS BEEN SHARED SO MUCH, I?M SURPRISED IT HASN?T GOTTEN A SHARING DISEASE!? Itachi growled.


?MY BUTTER IS CLEAN!!?

?HA!!!! EVEN THE BUTTER DOCTORS WONT TOUCH THAT BUTTER!!?

Yuki shot a death glare at the elder Uchiha.

?Um.. how does this concern uncle not passing the butter??? Seita muttered.

?UNCLE IS A SELFISH BUTTER MONSTER!!!? Sasuke hissed.

?I WANT MY BUTTER TO MYSELF! UNLIKE YOU, I KEEP MY BUTTER CLEAN!!!? Itachi snarled.

Michi?s eyes widened.

?SHARE THE DANG BUTTER!!!? Sasuke snapped.

?WHAT IS YOUR DEAL?!?!?? Itachi hissed.

?ALL I WANT IS MY SON?S STOMACH FILLED WITH BUTTERY BUTTER!!!!? 

?You want butter?!?! Here!?

Itachi grabbed the butter and smashed it against Sasuke?s face. Itachi smothered the butter all over Sasuke?s face  before pulling away.

?THERE, ENJOY THE TAMPERED BUTTER BEFORE ITS GONE!? Itachi growled before storming out of the house.

Michi rose to her feet and followed him out. Yuki looked down at the floor. Sasuke wiped the butter off of his face and stormed to the kitchen. Yuki sighed and gave the left over butter to Seita.

?What was that about?? Seita asked quietly.

?Daddy and Uncle aren?t getting along right now. Try to stay out of their way, alright?? Yuki muttered.

Seita nodded.

----------------------------

?A-Aero, this is going to far, don?t you think?? Kai whimpered.

The three foxes stood in front of an old, decaying alter. Aero placed 8 small rods on the alter and stepped back.

?Nonsense. To bring Kitsune back to prosperity, we will revive our fallen leader of old.? Aero growled.

?But don?t you need all nine to do so? Yuki is your opponent after all.? Dekei grumbled.

?Not unless you have a sacrifice.?

The twin foxes stared at him. No way in hell would they give up their lives to revive one. Aero shrugged and wove hand signs. Then, he stared at the rods.

?Arise our fallen leader. May you lead the fox clan back to the way it was before. Come forth Demon Lord.? Aero commanded.

The rods glowed an eerie red color and unexpectedly swallowed up Aero along with it. The twin foxes coward as a dark form manifested itself and then, an old fox appeared. It was the same size as Kyuubi, but only having one tail and a nine-pronged sword on its back. One eye glowed blood red, as the other revealed a scar, missing the other eye. The fox chuckled and picked up the rods, then glared at the twins.

?Where?s the other piece!?? The Demon Lord demanded.

?We don?t have it.? Kai whimpered.

?Another fox has it.? Dekei whined.

?Another fox? Then where is that fox?? 

?She won?t give it up. She?s protecting it under the god?s orders.?

?Oh? Then we shall retrieve it.? 

The Demon lord chuckled and walked down from the alter. The twins cowardly followed, too afraid to run away.

----------------------------------------------

?They actually got into a fight over butter? Now that?s ridiculous.? Sakura muttered.

Yuki nodded and leaned back more on the couch. Raime sat on the floor, playing with her stuffed wolf.

?Well, I can see why you left the house. I wouldn?t want to be around when those two go at it.?

?They?re at work, same as Michi. Seita is at the academy, so I decided to leave the house for a bit. No way in hell am I being there when those two get back.?

?I don?t blame you.?

?Yea, but the funny thing is, the day before when I just got home. Those two ganged up on me.?

?Geez. They should understand why you go every now and then. Even Naruto understands that.?

?I know. That?s why I won?t tell Sasuke that Naruto gave me permission to leave when ever I have to. But to tell you the truth, I thought I?d be killed in my sleep,? Yuki chuckled nervously. ? Sasuke was tense and he didn?t say anything else for the rest of the night.?

Sakura shook her head and sipped her tea. 

?Are you close to catching those scoundrels yet?? Sakura asked.

Yuki shook her head.

?I can never seem to track them. I have no idea what they plan, but I know for one thing it isn?t any good.?

?Especially if they?re seeking out something that you say is against the Kitsune laws.?

Yuki nodded and looked at the ceiling. 

?They?ll understand?.eventually?.? Yuki murmured.

?Just do what you feel is right. Its not your fault.?

Yuki smiled and picked up Raime.

?Thanks Sakura??

-------------------------

?Hello? Anyone home?? Seita called.

Seita waited for an answer, but none came. He sighed and put his stuff in his room the walked to the kitchen table. 

?Not even a note?they really must hate each other now?.?

Seita shrugged and went outside. He went to the horse stables and petted Thunderbird. It was quiet, which he was thankful for. Then, he heard rustling in the hay pile across from him. He stared and walked forward, thinking it was just a rat. All of a sudden, a small, white wolf pup jumped out, startling him.

?What are you doing here?? Seita mumbled.

?I?m lost, what do you think you biggit?? The wolf growled.

Seita stumbled backwards and stared wide-eyed at the wolf. The wolf stared at him with amber eyes, and twitched its tail. Seita paled when he saw crimson marking on the wolf, remembering the tales his mother told him.

?Are you a god?? Seita asked.

The wolf puffed out its chest and smiled smugly.

?Why yes I am.?

Seita made a face and scowled at it.

?Your too small to be Amaterasu?? 

?I?m not Amaterasu!!!? The wolf piped.

?Then who are you??

?Chibiterasu, at your service.? 

?Never heard of you.?

The wolf gapped at him.

?Never heard of me!? How is that possible!??

?Mother never mentioned a Chibiterasu when she told me all about the gods in the Celestial Plain.?

The wolf paced back and forth, then glared at Seita.

?Okay, I?m going to let that slide for now. Do you know anyone by the name of Yuki??

?That?s my mom.?

The wolf hit its head against the floor.

?What else didn?t he tell me?..? The wolf mumbled.

?Who??

?None of you business. My mission for being here is to get all the brush gods to give me their power and I was told your mother could tell me which way I have to go to start my journey.?

?She isn?t home now but she will be later.? 

?Good.?

--------------------------

The Demon Lord looked down at the small human village. His red eye blazed in anticipation. He could feel the last rod here, he was so close.

?Soon it shall be mine once again and I shall have my power back.? The fox muttered.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 15, 2010)

I wanna make a Chibiterasu plushie >3 Sounds so kawaiii >3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 15, 2010)

Butter? What's with the butter?

Lol... Nemu from Bleach with a camera... 'Butter... Butter... Butter... Butter..."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 15, 2010)

Shibo: *arrives wif more butter* oAo 

I loved the butter fight Dark and hilarious at the same time


----------



## ichigo243 (Jan 15, 2010)

cool man it's great this is a interesting story.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 15, 2010)

lol. the butter thing was random >.> but oh well.

Chapter 4: Untitled


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki walked, Ramie in her arms. Yuki sighed, not wanting to go home. Yuki stopped as the atmosphere changed. Vile wind picked up. Yuki?s mouth tightened. She warily looked around then continued to walk forward. She stopped again when she got a chill down her spine. 

?So, you?re the one eh?? A harsh voice muttered.

Yuki whirled around and stared into the eye of a demon. She paled, feeling its vile chakra. Raime whimpered and clutched Yuki?s shirt. Yuki wanted to run, but she was paralyzed with fear. 

?The fox rod, hand it over.? It demanded.

?N-no.? Yuki?s voice quivered slightly.

The demon grinned, revealing rows of sharp teeth.

?You refuse? Well, I guess you leave me no choice.?

The demon lunged forward and clawed at Yuki. Yuki fell backwards, falling on her back and hitting her head. Raime whimpered slightly as Yuki groaned, slightly dazed. The demon smiled smugly and reached down to grab Raime. Raime cried out in fear as the demon started to turn away. Yuki got to her feet and whipped out her katana, then stabbed the beast in the back of the leg. 

The large demon snarled and slashed out at Yuki. Yuki yelled out in pain as its claws ripped at her skin. Blood flowed freely down the right side of her face and arm that she tried to shield herself with. She squinted slightly, making sure she could see. She glared up at the towering demon, growling under her breath.

?Young fox, you have no hope of defeating me in you?re soften state. Come back and face me when you awakened what you really are. Only then can you have back your child unharmed.?

Yuki staggered to her feet and took a step forward. Despite the burning agony she was in, she refused to let him win.

?Give her back?? Yuki growled.

?Only when you find me and bring the fox rod with you.?

The demon disappeared in a flash of dark light. Yuki yelled in anger and threw a rock and where the demon was. Blood still dripped to the ground as Yuki glared at the horizon.

-------------------------------------

Sasuke settled himself onto the couch, sighing in relief.  Itachi, sitting on the recliner, glared at his younger brother, annoyed with any noise Sasuke made. Michi was sitting next to Itachi, reading an old Uchiha book.  Michi felt the tension rise and gritted her teeth. The fuse was about to blow???again. Sasuke grabbed the remote and pressed the ?Power? button. The T.V. did not turn on. Sasuke?s eye twitched in irritation. Michi sighed. It had blown.

?Itachi, why isn?t my T.V. on?? Sasuke replied in irritation.

?Because you didn?t press the button that turns it on. Idiot.? Itachi growled, looking over Michi?s shoulder.

Sasuke sighed and pressed the ?Power? button again. The T.V. remained off. 

?Itachi?? Sasuke growled.

?It?s a red button that says ?Power?. Push the button and the T.V. magically turns on.? Itachi retorted.

?I know that.?

?Oh, Yuki taught you well. Congratulations.?

Sasuke tensed.

?What I want to know is why the T.V. isn?t turning on.? Sasuke growled.

?You point that black box in your hand at the T.V.? Itachi retorted.

?Check the battery.? Michi suggested.

Sasuke checked, groaning. 

?Well, what did you find, O gifted one?? Itachi growled.

?The battery?s dead.? Sasuke hissed.

?Just like your marriage. Wow, you?re getting good at this.?

Sasuke narrowed his eyes. 

?YOU HAVE A PROBLEM?!?!?!? Sasuke hissed.

Michi groaned and closed her book.

?WELL!?!?!?? Sasuke snarled, slamming his hand against the couch cushion next to him.

His hand touched something squishy. Itachi raised an eye brow. Sasuke looked at the cushion, his skin turning dead white. Michi looked and swallowed.

?CRAP?!?!?!?? Sasuke announced, rising to his feet.

?Oh, lookie Sasuke, you found your runaway brain.? Itachi remarked.

?WHAT THE HECK IS CRAP DOING ON THE COUCH?!?!?!?!?? 

Sasuke shot a death glare at Itachi.

?I wouldn?t do it even if I wanted to.? Itachi retorted.

?WHO CRAPPED ON THE COUCH?!?!?!!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?? Sasuke yelled.

Sasuke went dead silent as Yuki walked into the room. Itachi and Michi looked, both silencing.

?I knew she was cheating.? Itachi muttered.

Michi growled and smacked him upside the head.

?Be quiet!? Michi hissed.

Sasuke stood up and walked up to Yuki, not believing what he was seeing. He had never seen her look like that since they were rogues. Yuki  looked up at him, remaining silent. 

?What happened?? Sasuke whispered.

Yuki tried to speak, but no words came out. Sasuke pulled her into a hug, being careful not to touch the wounds.

?C?mon Yuki, speak please?? 

Seita peeked around the corner,  watching silently. Chibiterasu was at his feet, doing the same. Itachi looked around.

?Hey, not to be ruder than usual but where?s the little brat?? Itachi asked.

He froze when Yuki shot him the most bone-chilling glare he had ever seen. It was a wild and feral look, like that of a caged animal ready to go wild. Sasuke felt her tense up, catching him off guard.

?Yuki? What?s the matter?? 

Yuki refused to say anything. Rage boiled in her veins. So many emotions ran through her body, stirring up her long forgotten fox blood. Itachi narrowed his eyes, sensing the sudden violent power building up in Yuki.

?Yuki, what the hell happened?? Sasuke demanded, growing tense.

?It was a demon.? Yuki growled.

Everyone stared at her.

?I thought you scared all of them away?? Itachi growled.

?This one sought me out. It took Raime and demanded I bring the fox rod to it.?

Sasuke?s eyes went wide. He was upset now. A demon dared take HIS child. 

?Where is it!?? Sasuke snarled.

?I?m not telling. Its my problem and I?ll take care of it.? Yuki snapped.

?She?s my kid too! I?m not going to stand by and let that thing think he can walk all over Uchiha! I?ll be damned if it harms her!? 

?You?re not think of giving it the fox rod, are you?? Itachi asked lowly.

Sasuke glared harshly at Yuki.

?Don?t even consider it. If we give that thing what it wants, it?ll probably kill us anyways.? Sasuke snarled.

?Sasuke, I couldn?t stop that thing! I have to kill it!? Yuki yelled.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke hugged Yuki.

?Please don?t go alone?.just wait until we get help?.? Sasuke whispered.

?Sasuke?I..?

?Promise me Yuki.?

Yuki looked at the floor, biting her lip.

?I promise..? She whimpered, half lying. 

Lying to herself or to him, she wasn?t sure. Itachi narrowed his eyes, knowing what Yuki intended to do. Michi moved her eyes onto Itachi. She looked at Yuki before rising to her feet. She walked down the hallway. Sasuke tightened his grip on Yuki, biting his lip. Itachi got up and left, not wanting to see this.

?Go wash the blood off.? Sasuke murmured.

Yuki nodded and walked away. Sasuke turned to look at Seita, knowing the kid was there the whole time. Seita gulped and looked down.

?I?m sorry father?.I didn?t mean to-?

?Its ok Seita. Just go out and play.?

?Yes father?? 

Seita walked outside. Sasuke sighed and walked down the hall, wanting to talk with Itachi. He hated this all, he felt that Yuki wasn?t being honest.

?Itachi.? Sasuke murmured.

Despite their mutual hate toward each other, Sasuke felt that he needed Itachi?s help. Itachi and Michi looked up. Michi was on the floor sharpening her katana. Itachi sat on the bed.

?What?? Itachi growled.

Itachi?s attitude changed when he saw the look in Sasuke?s eyes. 

?Do you have time to talk?? Sasuke asked.

?Um?.yeah, sure.? Itachi replied.

Michi rose to her feet and walked out of the room, closing the door behind her. Itachi eyed Sasuke, waiting for him to speak. Sasuke starred at the floor, collecting his thoughts.

?Um?.I need your help?? Sasuke muttered.

Itachi raised an eye brow.

?With what?? Itachi asked.

?With?..um?Yuki.? Sasuke muttered.

Itachi slightly nodded.

?Is she?is she being fully honest with me?? Sasuke asked.

Itachi sighed.

?Not exactly.? Itachi replied.

Sasuke, kinda expecting that answer, felt shame and betrayal run over him. 

?I suspected that?.? Sasuke muttered.

Itachi looked at the floor.

?Itachi?..what should I do?? Sasuke asked.

?You?re asking me?? Itachi asked in disbelief.

?I?..I don?t know what to do.?

?Do you love her??

?Yes?with all my heart.?

Itachi smirked.

?Sasuke, do what you think is right. Sometimes, separating from the one you love most is the best thing to do in a situation?? Itachi muttered. 

Sasuke looked at the floor. Itachi rose to his feet and poked Sasuke in the forehead. Sasuke looked at Itachi. Itachi smiled before leaving the room. Sasuke watched him go before a tiny smile crawled on his face. Itachi looked at Michi, who leaned against the wall. He walked up to her and was about to jab her in the forehead before Michi grabbed his arm.

?Eavesdropping?? Itachi asked.

?You?re a good brother.? Michi replied.

Itachi leaned forward, kissing Michi on the cheek. He muttered something in her ear. Michi smiled and released his arm.

-----------

Sasuke sighed as he sat down in a chair. It was quiet in the house; Seita in bed, Itachi and Michi locked up in their room, and Yuki in the study. Sasuke looked at the floor, his thoughts racing. He shifted slightly and walked to the cabinet. He reached in and pulled out a small bottle then went back to the table. He poured himself a glass and held it.

?Well, here?s to my damn life?? Sasuke muttered and took a drink.

Yuki waited until it was late at night. When she was sure everyone was asleep, she crept into the room that was used to store their weapons. Yuki was grim as she fastened her tool belt and gear. She checked the sharpness of her katana then sheathed it. She walked quietly into her room, being extra careful not to wake Sasuke. She pulled out a box from underneath the bed and took a cloth bag from it. She glared at it darkly.

?All for this thing?.? She muttered quietly.

She looked at Sasuke and sniffed. She sighed and tied the bag to her belt. She kissed Sasuke?s head gently.

?Forgive me.? Yuki whispered.

Sasuke shifted slightly and then stilled. Yuki smiled weakly and left the room.

-------------------

?And just where do you think you?re going??

Yuki looked up at the roof, glaring at Michi.

?Getting my kid back.? Yuki snapped.

Michi gazed at the bag on Yuki?s waist, feeling an odd power from it.

?Do what ever then.?

?You not going to stop me?? Yuki asked, half surprised.

?No.?

Yuki shook her head and ran off. Michi narrowed her eyes.

?Just remember you destroyed more of Sasuke?s life than helping him.? Michi muttered.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol... crap...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 16, 2010)

Bad demon, bad! *tries to smack it* ;-; I actually feel kinda bad for Sasuke, I thought it was impossible...


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 16, 2010)

Im liken this


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 16, 2010)

yay, more fighting

Chapter 5: Traitor


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a gloomy morning. Dark clouds drifted about in the sky, thunder rumbling every now and then. The dreary sky threatened to rain, but so far, the ground remained dry. Itachi sat on the couch, reading a book and trying to ignore his enraged brother. Sasuke paced about in the kitchen, breathing heavily. He picked up a glass and threw it across the room, causing it to shatter against the wall.

?Fuck my life!  I can?t believe she did that!? Sasuke snarled.

Itachi looked up from his book.

?You look like a fire breathing dragon right now except you don?t have wings and a tail. You sure as hell don?t have fire spewing out of your mouth?.yet?? Itachi growled.

Sasuke shot a glare at Itachi. Itachi went back to reading. Sasuke groaned loudly.

?Shut up before you wake up the rest of the village.? Itachi growled.

?I?ll shut up when Michi leaves you with children.? Sasuke hissed.

?When we get that far, you already would?ve lost your mouth.? 

Sasuke met his brother?s icy gaze. Sasuke looked away and continued to pace the room. The door opened. 

?YUKI, I WANT AN EXP-? Sasuke stopped.

Michi raised an eye brow as she closed the door.

?Last time I checked, no one owned me.? Michi replied.

?I OWN YOU!? Itachi announced.

?BULL-CRAP!?

Itachi smiled evilly.

?We both know how this is going to end later.? Itachi muttered.

Sasuke tensed.

?Where were you?!? Sasuke hissed.

?None of your business.? Michi growled.

?You seen Yuki??

?Yeah.?

Sasuke tensed.

?YOU DIDN?T STOP HER?!??!? Sasuke snarled.

?I don?t care what she does. She?s your wife, you keep a leash on her. I?ll do what I want, I don?t have to think about how you messed up.? Michi retorted.

Sasuke clenched his fists.

?Gonna hit me? Do that and you?ll never get the chance to see Yuki again.? Michi growled.

Itachi put down his book and walked into the entry way, watching the two. Sasuke muttered and stormed into his room. Michi watched him go before meeting Itachi?s gaze. Chibiterasu walked into the room and sat down, watching the two silently. Seita yawned and walked into the kitchen, looking for something edible. Itachi raised an eyebrow at the young wolf god.

?I don?t want to know.? He muttered.

?Good.? Chibiterasu replied.

Itachi glared at the pup, feeling like he had to kick it. Michi looked at the wolf, then at Itachi, knowing what he was thinking.

?You don?t know where its been.? Michi warned.

?Yea I do, up Amaterasu?s ass.? Itachi growled.

?You?re in a wonderful mood today.? Michi muttered.

?Just wait till tonight?.?

Michi blushed. 

?What?s Uncle gonna do tonight?? Seita asked, eating a pop tart while watching the ?show?.

?Things.? Itachi replied evilly.

Michi groaned and smacked Itachi?s arm. Itachi smirked.

?Gross.? Chibiterasu muttered.

Itachi raised an eye brow and kicked Chibiterasu. The pup went flying into the wall, making a dent. Itachi smiled in approval.

?Uncle!? Seita moaned.

Michi sighed.

?You better respect me!? Chibiterasu hissed.

?Or what? You?re gonna pee on me?? Itachi mocked.

Chibiterasu growled and charged at the Uchiha. Itachi kicked her in the face, sending her to the window. The pup flew through the window, causing glass to shatter. Itachi chuckled. Seita groaned.

?Dad?s gonna be mad.? Seita muttered.

?Are you trying to raise Sasuke?s stress level?? Michi whispered.

Itachi smiled wickedly. Michi groaned. Sasuke walked into the room, his face expressionless. Itachi stared, noticing that Sasuke wore his old outfit when he was a rogue, and that Sasuke had his katana and gear ready.

?What the hell do you think your doing?? Itachi asked.

?I?m going after her.?

Michi smirked. ?Finally going to do something, eh??

?Who?s going to watch the remaining rat?? 

?You.? 

Itachi glared.

?I?m not a babysitter! Find someone to watch him instead of me!?

?Well, you broke the window. So that means you pay up by babysitting.?

Sasuke walked toward the door, only to have Itachi grab his arm.

?You moron, if that thing did that amount of damage to Yuki the first time, imagine what it?ll do when it gets that last fox rod. It WILL kill one or both of you.? Itachi hissed.

?I know.? Sasuke replied grimly.

?This is suicide! Do you want to leave your kids, knowing the is a fair chance that Yuki and you would be killed!? You want to put them through the hell that you went through!??

?I don?t know, do I, Itachi? I didn?t ask for it myself.? Sasuke hissed.

?You little- you know why I had to do it!?

Sasuke tore away from Itachi?s grasp and headed out the door. Itachi growled and kicked Chibiterasu as the pup tried to walk past him.

?He?s being stupid.? Itachi growled.

?What else is new?? Michi drawled.

?Get ready, we?re going after them.? Itachi ordered.

--------------

Sasuke stopped in his tracks, panting while looking around. He had tracked Yuki all the way to a ruined temple. He walked in quietly, being careful not to make a sound. Hearing a low sound, he followed it carefully down the corridors. He peered into a large wall less room and gazed at the small child sitting in the corner.

?Raime?? Sasuke whispered.

Raime sat still, whimpering lightly. Sasuke could tell that she was scared and took a step forward then froze as a fox demon trudged into the room.

?Shut your trap.? The demon growled.

Raime sniffed and turned away. Her gaze fell on Sasuke and she smiled lightly. Sasuke signaled her to remain quiet and crept into the shadows. The Demon Lord looked up at the sky and smirked.

?Its almost time. I wonder if your pathetic mother came through with her end of the bargain.?

He picked up Raime gruffly.

?Lets go check the tower??

He wandered off. Sasuke swore and tried to follow but was pulled back. He turned around and was punched in the face.

?You deserve that, you idiot. Thee Itachi Uchiha does NOT baby-sit.? Itachi growled.

?You idiot!? Sasuke yelled.

?What??

?I saw the demon! And I was just about to get Raime until you showed up!? Sasuke hissed.

???.Yuki actually told the truth??

?Yea!?

??..if you saw Raime, then where?s Yuki??

Sasuke pondered on that for a moment.

?I?ve no idea.? He murmured.

Itachi followed closely behind Sasuke as the two climbed the steps to the decaying tower. When the two got to the open air tower, Sasuke saw the demon as it gazed at the sky.

?So, you?ve finally arrived? Now I hope you brought the final rod?? The demon mumbled.

?No.? Sasuke snarled.

The fox demon turned to glare at the two brothers.

?Who do you think you are??

?I?m here for my kid. Now hand her over!?

?I rather eat her.?

Sasuke whipped out his katana and lunged at the demon. The fox smirked and dodged each blow Sasuke tried to land. Growing bored, the demon swiped at Sasuke, sending him flying backwards. Sasuke quickly recovered and charged again, only to unexpectedly have a kunai lodge in his shoulder. Sasuke gritted his teeth and turned around and froze in place. The demon grinned smugly, revealing his fangs.

?Well now, you did show up after all?..?

Sasuke stared at Yuki as she walked to the center of the floor. He was unnerved by the air surrounding her, something that made him slightly fearful. She paid no attention to Sasuke and Itachi, but only to the demon. The Demon Lord chuckled.

?Well now, you awakened the fox you left sleeping inside? Wonderful, the vile air that surrounds you is so enticing, that I?m beginning to wish that we didn?t have to meet under these circumstances.?

Itachi made a face.

?She?s taken already, you rat!? Itachi yelled, disgusted with it.

?Sadly.? The Demon Lord muttered.

?Where?s my kid.? Yuki demanded.

?Safe. The rod??

Yuki held out a cloth bag and threw it in front of the demon. The fox chuckled.

?You may go now child?? The fox hissed.

Raime ran from behind the demon and rushed over to Yuki. Yuki picked her up and backed slowly away from the demon, soon ending up beside Sasuke and Itachi. 

?Itachi, watch her please.? Yuki whispered.

Itachi made a face but complied, wondering what Yuki had planned. Sasuke glared at her furiously, not understanding why she wounded him. The Demon Lord laughed and picked up the cloth bag.

?Its mine at long last! The Demon Lord Ninetails shall rule over the land with more authority than the gods themselves!? 

The demon smirked and brought the bag up to his face, laughing insanely. Yuki glared and pulled a wire, causing the bag to explode in the demon?s face. The demon roared and shook his head, trying to clear out his eye. Sasuke and Itachi stared as a small rod hit the floor in front of the demon. Yuki quickly turned into a fox and ran toward the rod. She grabbed it with her fangs and was kicked by the demon. He glared at Yuki.

?Gimme the rod traitor.? He snarled.

Yuki glanced at Sasuke and Itachi, then shockingly swallowed the fox rod. Sasuke and Itachi gasped and the Demon Lord growled.

?You?re going to regret doing that.? He hissed.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 16, 2010)

She...she ate it?! Oh, well, high in fiber and energies~


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 16, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> She...she ate it?! Oh, well, high in fiber and energies~



yup, do or die situation. i would do the same, but to a burger instead


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 16, 2010)

I would've threw it off the tower and be like "GO FETCH!"


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 16, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I would've threw it off the tower and be like "GO FETCH!"



but he would still get it either way


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 16, 2010)

But, you would be able to make your escape meanwhile


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 16, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> But, you would be able to make your escape meanwhile



but that wouldn't be fun to write lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 16, 2010)

I can see it happen, though... It'd be hirlarious!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 16, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I can see it happen, though... It'd be hirlarious!



not what i had in mind, but lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 16, 2010)

Huh... that'll be painful to come out when she... you know... goes to the bathroom...

Lol... punch to the face... Go Ita-kun~~~!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 16, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> Huh... that'll be painful to come out when she... you know... goes to the bathroom...
> 
> Lol... punch to the face... Go Ita-kun~~~!!



lol. clara is an itachi fangirl~


----------



## Animus (Jan 17, 2010)

I thought part 1 was really good, but in part 2 everyone seems bitchy, pissed off, and never happy. It's downright depressing, but in a bad way. That, and Itachi is COMPLETELY out of character in nearly everything he does. I know you have creative freedom in that regard, but it still bugs me a bit.

That said, I'll wait and see where things are going. If Yuki is killed off though, I'm not sure what's left (it is a FF about that OC, after all).


----------



## Morphine (Jan 17, 2010)

Private Morphine reporting for duty.  love it


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 17, 2010)

Morphine is here!

Damn! That means there'll be a sex chapter next!


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jan 17, 2010)

good job i m loveing it  and that was kinda weid to say....


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 17, 2010)

Animus said:


> I thought part 1 was really good, but in part 2 everyone seems bitchy, pissed off, and never happy. It's downright depressing, but in a bad way. That, and Itachi is COMPLETELY out of character in nearly everything he does. I know you have creative freedom in that regard, but it still bugs me a bit.
> 
> That said, I'll wait and see where things are going. If Yuki is killed off though, I'm not sure what's left (it is a FF about that OC, after all).



Thanks for the opinion. I wasn't planning on making this story a happy one, its meant to be depressing. I'm experimenting on a new writing style. I know Itachi is way out of character, but its fun to write it that way.

Be my guest and and continue to read, but I'm mainly trying to center this one on sasuke mostly. 



Morphine said:


> Private Morphine reporting for duty.  love it



about time you showed up lol



Miss Fortune said:


> Morphine is here!
> 
> Damn! That means there'll be a sex chapter next!



Sadly no, not where i was heading.



mariah uchiha said:


> good job i m loveing it  and that was kinda weid to say....



thanks ^^


----------



## Morphine (Jan 18, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> Morphine is here!
> 
> Damn! That means there'll be a sex chapter next!


 
oh i love how ecstatic you get when i show up


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 18, 2010)

Not reading till I finish Okami. Still stuck on that same effing part! AGGHhh.......


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 20, 2010)

Chapter 6: The Return of Ninetails


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lightning flashed as the two fox demons circled each other, snarling furiously. Sasuke and Itachi stayed back, afraid to get caught up in the soon to be fight. The Demon Lord growled and kept eye contact with Yuki, never looking away.

?That wasn?t a smart move kit. The last creature that devoured my rods went insane because of the immense pain it caused. And in the end, it died.?

?It won?t matter.? Yuki hissed.

?It will, but fortunately, I plan to rip it out of your stomach if I have to. You won?t be in too much pain.?

Yuki snarled as the Demon Lord lunged at her. The two crashed against each other in a blind flurry. Sasuke gapped as the demons slashed at each other, teeth and claws flashing in the darkness. Both snarled furiously as they tried to kill one another, blood spattering everywhere from each and every blow. Soon, blood covered almost every inch of Yuki?s body, her fur drenched in blood that covered the deep gashes. Sasuke, Itachi, and Raime covered their noses as the air overwhelmingly reeked of blood.

The Demon Lord slashed at Yuki?s shoulder, laying the wound open to the bone. Yuki yelped in pain and the fox demon kicked and slashed Yuki?s stomach. Yuki kicked him in the chest, making sure her claws dug deep in. The fox snarled loudly and grabbed Yuki?s neck, crushing down on her throat, cutting off her air flow. Yuki gasped for air, clawing at the fox to make him release her. 

He threw her against a pillar, making the stone fall down on her. The Demon Lord panted, already growing exhausted, but he waited patiently. 

?Yuki! Get up!? Sasuke yelled, furious at the scene.

Yuki crawled out from underneath the ruined pillar, blood thickly covering her fur and oozing down to the ground. Yuki coughed up blood feverishly, each cough racking her body in violent spasms. Soon, Yuki coughed up the fox rod; blood coating the treasured item. The Demon Lord smirked and shoved Yuki away, claiming the rod that was now his. He held her down with a paw on her chest and took out the other 8 pieces, smugly smiling down at her.

?Foolish little child, I told you would regret it. And now, I will regain my power!?

He fitted in the last piece, growling gleefully. The rods began to glow a dark red and then fused with the demon?s body. Itachi and Sasuke stared in mutual horror as the demon?s body began to change for the worst. Nine tails appeared as the demon?s fur lightened up, and a mask appeared on the fox?s face. Ninetails roared loudly, glad to have his power back. He pressed down on Yuki?s chest, bones snapping loudly. Yuki cried out loudly, pain flooding her body.

?Aww?.I?m sorry little child. Did I hurt you? Hehehe?.I don?t remember how strong I was?? Ninetails mocked.

He applied more pressure, causing more bones to crack. Yuki screamed  and kicked at Ninetails?s belly, wanting to desperately get him away from her. Ninetails scoffed and kicked Yuki to the side. He walked smugly toward her, itching to finish her off once and for all. Lightning chakra zipped past Ninetails?s face and he turned to glare at Sasuke.

?You stay the hell away from her. You got what you wanted so leave us be!? Sasuke snarled.

Ninetails smiled smugly and approached Sasuke.

?Not entirely my dear human. You see, in order for me to take control of the clan once again, its custom to kill off the ruling family before taking control. Since Kyuubi and her brother are out of the question, that leaves her as the remaining ruler. But since you?re so willing to interfere with me, I?ll kill you all just for the fun of it.?

Ninetails took a step forward then howled in pain as Yuki stabbed him with her sword. Somehow, Yuki had managed to change back into human but the sight made Sasuke feel afraid for her life. Blood soaked her shirt as it also ran down her arms in thick ribbons. Yuki?s arms shook with the effort to drive her katana in deeper, she was losing strength fast. Ninetails struck at Yuki, sending her flying backwards and crashing into another pillar. Ninetails yanked out Yuki?s katana and snapped it on half, allowing the pieces to fall to the ground. He pulled out his 9-pronged sword and pressed it against Yuki?s throat.

?You want to die so badly?? 

Ninetails screamed in pain as lightning chakra raced up the blade. Sasuke held the blade, a determined look in his eyes. He pushed it slightly away from Yuki as the fox demon roared loudly. Ninetails drew back and glared at them.

?I?ll let you live for now.? Ninetails hissed.

Sasuke glared at the demon as Yuki slumped to the ground, to weak to stand up. Sasuke immediately tended to Yuki, holding her gently against him. Yuki panted and rested her head against his chest, whimpering lowly. Ninetails grinned slightly just as the long awaited rain began to pour.

?Oh human, try as you might, she?s good as dead. When foxes fight, its to the death. I crushed as much bone as I could and inflicted internal injuries. She will die soon, nothing can reverse those injuries.?

?Oh shut the fuck up!!!? Sasuke snarled.

Ninetails smirked and disappeared in a flash of dark light. Sasuke sighed and looked down at Yuki, seeing that her eyes were slightly closed.

?Oh no?Yuki, stay awake!? Sasuke growled as he shook her.

?Its ok Sasuke?..I just want to rest my eyes for a couple of minutes??..? Yuki mumbled extremely low, blood running down the side of her mouth.

?No, don?t. You won?t wake up again.? 

?We have to get back to the village Sasuke.? Itachi muttered.

?I know that!? Sasuke snapped.

Sasuke stood up, holding Yuki as careful as he could.

?I?m sorry Sasuke?..?

?Save your strength Yuki.?

Yuki closed her eyes and went limp. Sasuke panicked, fearing the worst.

-------------------

?Do you think they?re ok?? Seita asked.

Michi looked up from her book. Seita and Chibiterasu stared at her with curious eyes.

?Knowing them, they?re fine.? Michi replied.

They looked as the door opened and Itachi came in, holding Raime. Michi stood up, sensing something was wrong.

?You got her back? That?s wonderful.?

Itachi nodded lowly. Michi, looked around him, wanting to see where Sasuke was.

?Itachi, where?s your brother? Oh don?t tell me, you killed him didn?t you? Itachi, we discussed this before, don?t kill him until he no longer can keep the Uchiha name.?

?Its not that Michi. Sasuke took Yuki to the hospital.?

?What happened??

?The demon got the rod. And he tried to kill Yuki. She passed out before we got here.?

?Did she-?? Michi left it hanging.

?No. She?s barely hanging in there. Sasuke wants us there so lets go.?

Michi bit her lip and motioned for Seita to follow. They walked in silence as they walked through Konoha and into the hospital. Itachi led them up the stairs and into a hallway, finally seeing that Sasuke sat on a bench, eyeing the door across from him. Michi left like she had to cover the kids? eyes when she saw that his shirt was drenched in blood. Seita and Raime ran up to him, bewildered by the sight. Sasuke smirked lightly and patted each of them on the head then he turned his gaze at Michi and Itachi.

?How is she?? Itachi asked as he sat down on the bench.

?I don?t know. They?re still in there.? Sasuke replied softly.

?Did you get hurt too?? Michi asked, eyeing his shirt.

?Not much. If you want to know so badly, all this blood is Yuki?s. Sakura said if I didn?t show up until later, she would have bled to death.?

?Father, what?s death?? Seita asked.

Sasuke looked at him, wondering if he should say anything. Itachi stayed silent while Michi watched.

?Well Seita, death is?.when someone falls asleep and they will never wake up again?.?

Seita frowned slightly.

?Don?t they eat? Or get tired of sleeping??

?No Seita. They remain asleep. The body grows cold and stiff, the heart ceases to beat, and they just stop living.?

?Oh?.?

Seita looked down and then crawled up next to Sasuke. Raime followed suit, not wanting to be left out of it. Sasuke turned slightly as the door opened and Sakura walked out.

?Well, all I can say is that she?ll survive.? Sakura mumbled.

?Thank the gods?.? Sasuke mumbled.

?You said a demon did that?? 

Sasuke nodded.

?I did the best I could Sasuke. But there was only so much I could do for her and the sad thing is, she slipped into a coma after surgery. I?m afraid that she won?t be waking up anytime soon.?

Sasuke swore and kicked the floor.

?How? Why??

?The pain must be unbearable that this is the only way she can cope right now. I?m sorry Sasuke?.?

Sakura walked away, leaving the Uchiha family in silence. Sasuke shook his head, holding back the surge of emotions that threatened to wash over him. 

?I knew this would happen.? A voice murmured.

Sasuke looked up to see a man leaning against the wall, his red eyes piercing Sasuke?s own.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



?You.? Sasuke growled.

?Remember me? Wow, I thought you would?ve forgotten by now.?

?Naoki. I could never forget you. You tried to kill me and your own sister.? Sasuke hissed.

?That?s all in the past.?

?Just what the hell are you doing here??

?In my clan, when a fox is in this much pain, we would end its misery mercifully. I just wanted to see if you planned that or you?re going to be stupid and allow this to go on.?

?I?m not killing her.? Sasuke snarled.

?Dumb ass. I?ve seen this before, she won?t come out of this, and if she does, she?ll be in immense pain for the rest of her life.?

?What am I suppose to do then??

?Watch her die. Now if only the flower wasn?t unreachable?.? Naoki muttered.

Sasuke perked up.

?Flower??

?Yes. Many centuries ago, there was a flower the Kitsune clan used to help boost healing. The flower healed any injury, no matter how severe. But its no longer reachable, the flower now sits on a highly sacred land, which no demon can tread. If Yuki wasn?t like this, she would?ve been able to retrieve it since she?s Amaterasu?s favorite.?

?Can humans go there?? Itachi asked.

?Only a few that can make the treacherous journey actually make it to the grounds.?

Sasuke sighed. 

?How do I get there?? He asked quietly.

Naoki smirked.

?Rest up Uchiha, only then will I reveal the fox?s flowers location.?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 20, 2010)

Yuki... I feel bad for Yuki ;-;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 20, 2010)

It wasn't horrible enough to my sister. she was hoping Yuki died. :/


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 20, 2010)

Get some!

Hola. That's some... uh... some intense... ahhh... what's the word I'm looking for? Oh yeah... Fucking up there... yeah... it's intense, man... I swear to god... 

It was so sad!!

WAHHH!!! Ohohohoooooooo!!! 
inner: =-= Quit watching Tropic Thunder.
Shut up ya limp dick fucker!!
Inner: -_- It was good. Very bloody.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 21, 2010)

O.o i made clara cry? >.> lolz


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jan 21, 2010)

so sad  i am not going to cry


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 21, 2010)

mariah uchiha said:


> so sad  i am not going to cry



now that makes me feel like i have to step it up a notch


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 22, 2010)

You people can't read sarcasim can you?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 22, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> You people can't read sarcasim can you?



sarcasim? pffft. i don't care. lol


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 26, 2010)

Its a quick one. i barely have any free time to write anymore 

Chapter 7:  Departing


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke leaned back, looking at the door. Itachi and Michi could tell what he wanted but stayed silent.

?The flower?s location is deep within the mountains you and Yuki used to stay at back then. Remember the village there?? Naoki asked.

Sasuke closed his eyes, remembering the people and the fire that ravaged the peaceful place. 

?Yes.?

?That range is called the wolf mountains. It is said to be the birth place of Amaterasu and Tsyukiyomi. That is why the flower is unreachable to demons, its highly sacred ground. But be warned, the place is dangerous.?

?If its going to help Yuki, then I?m going.?

Naoki smiled and walked out without saying a word. Sasuke sighed and went into the room. Itachi raised an eyebrow and stood in the doorway, watching his brother. Sasuke leaned over the bedside and kissed Yuki?s forehead. The only sound in the room was Yuki?s ragged breathing, which bothered Sasuke.

?She can?t breathe well?.damn Sakura?.? Sasuke muttered.

?I know that Uchiha. Her ribs are broken and her lung had been punctured.? Sakura hissed as she walked into the room.

?Can?t you make it easier for her??

?Not unless you want me stick something down her throat. Relax, she?ll be fine.?

Sasuke glared at her. Itachi rolled his eyes then watched as Chibiterasu jumped on the bed and gazed at Yuki, then lightly rested a paw on her chest. ?Not that thing again?? Itachi thought. Sasuke turned and swore. He grabbed the pup by the nap of her neck and glared at her.

?Just what the hell do you thing your doing!?? Sasuke snarled.

Chibiterasu turned and gazed back at Yuki. Sasuke looked and listened; something was missing.

?I can?t hear her anymore?? Sasuke whispered.

?I eased her pain. She?ll rest better now.? Chibiterasu replied.

?How?d you do that??

?I?m a god.?

Sasuke dropped the wolf and glared at her.

?Get out.? Sasuke commanded.

Chibiterasu sighed and walked toward the door then turned back to look at Sasuke.

?I can?t see why you?re angry with the gods, you blame us for this, don?t you?? 

?GET OUT!? Sasuke yelled.

Chibiterasu shook her head and scampered out of the room. Sasuke snorted and turned his attention back to Yuki. Itachi sighed as Sakura fumed.

?This is a hospital Sasuke, keep your voice down!? Sakura hissed.

?Sorry.? Sasuke snapped back.

Sakura rolled her eyes and walked out of the room. Itachi walked up to Sasuke and put a hand on his shoulder.

?There?s no need to fume about this now. What happened, happened. You of all people should know Yuki would?ve done that with or without your approval. She only did what any ninja would do; protect those closet to you and defend your village.?

?I know that.?

?Its hard to watch something like that, I know. It was hard for me to watch you make all those horrible choices and then harm everyone around you.?

Sasuke looked away and mumbled something. Itachi sighed and smacked Sasuke upside the head.

?OW!!!!!!!!!! WHY DID YOU DO THAT??!?!?!? Sasuke hissed.

?You needed a good whap.? Itachi replied.

?SASUKE, SHUT UP!? Sakura hissed.

Sasuke groaned and rubbed his head. Itachi smirked and walked out of the room. Michi sat on a chair, petting Chibiterasu, who sat on her lap. Itachi?s eye twitched in irritation.

?What?s your problem?? Michi asked, eyeing Itachi.

Itachi grabbed the pup by the neck and walked over to the window.

?Itachi, don?t you dare! This is the second story, you?re gonna kill it.? Michi snapped.

?IF she?s a god, she?ll live.? Itachi retorted.

?IF?!? Chibiterasu hissed. ?I outta kill you right-?

Itachi dropped the pup out the window and walked back to Michi. Michi sighed.

?You?re cruel.? Michi muttered.

?So?? 

Naruto walked into the room, glaring harshly at them. Itachi looked and smirked, seeing that Chibiterasu was on his head.

?I believe you had something to do with this.? Naruto growled.

?So, it survived after all.?

Michi swatted Itachi.

?I?m sorry Naruto, Itachi just forgot the animal cruelty laws around here. DIDN?T YOU?? Michi growled, looking at Itachi.

?No. I?m well aware of all of them.?

Sasuke walked out to them and sighed. 

?I?m going then.?

?You?re leaving now?? Itachi asked.

?I?m not waiting and I don?t think Yuki can wait any longer. I?m in a rush, I have to get that flower now.? Sasuke growled.

?Stay in contact. Send hawks anytime you can.? Naruto ordered.

Sasuke made a face and disappeared. Seita and Raime whimpered slightly, not wanting him to leave. Michi sighed and picked up Raime and motioned for Seita to follow. 

?Great, more babysitting?.? Itachi groaned and followed Michi.

------------

Seita sighed and curled up in his bed. He was sad that both of his parents weren?t home. Sure he knew why, but he wished things weren?t going so wrong in his life. He wasn?t sure who caused it, but he didn?t want to know anymore. All he wanted was his life back to normal.

?Hey, kid, you awake??

Seita looked down at the floor and stared at Chibiterasu. 

?What??

?Get your ninja stuff and lets go.?

?Wait? Are you kidding!??

?No. You?re coming with me.?

?No!?

?Listen, if you want your life back, come with me.?

Seita sighed.

?I don?t even have a weapon??

Chibiterasu smirked and pulled out a katana. Seita stared and rubbed his eyes, not believing what he saw.

?Is that mother?s sword?? Seita whispered.

?Yes.?

?But?.I-I thought it was broken???

?I repaired it. Now lets go.?

Seita sighed and got out of bed. He grabbed his gear and then followed the young god outside.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 26, 2010)

Itachi is cruel to teh chibis ;-; Doesn't konoha have chibi protection laws?


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jan 26, 2010)

i cant wait for the next chapter yeah poor Chibiterasu


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 26, 2010)

Lol. Itachi. Animal cruelty laws. Funny as hell. And it landed on Naruto's head! Ha! Ha! Fox on fox!
Inner: ... -_-... 0-0
O.O Oh real nice!!! :scream
inner: What?! I can't help it!! You made me! *shudder* Ew... beastiality...
God dammit! Nice job!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 27, 2010)

sadly no shibo, konoha has no chibi protection laws.......

and thanks clara. lol


----------



## Cloud 9 (Jan 30, 2010)

5 stars, when you have time check out my story. The village hidden in the flames.


----------



## Morphine (Jan 30, 2010)

SL,  . Miss you.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 30, 2010)

Morphine said:


> SL,  . Miss you.



awww lol

well, here is another chap. should be little more dark 

Chapter 8: One Disaster After Another


*Spoiler*: __ 



The moon shone brightly over a small valley. The breeze blew gently, causing the flowers that filled the valley to sway. A cloaked figure walked through cautiously until it stopped and knelt down. The person examined a flower closely then smiled.

?So, this is it eh??.?

The figure plucked the bluish white flower and held it in the moonlight.

?At long last??..the sacred fox?s flower??.?

The figure plucked more flowers and stuffed them in a bag. He looked around carefully then walked toward the edge of the valley then turned back to gaze at it. He smirked and lit a stick on fire, then threw it into the field of flowers. It quickly caught fire and the searing flames spread, consuming the beautiful flowers. As quickly as the figure had come, he disappeared, leaving dark clouds of smoke to rise skyward.

-------------------

Itachi yawned and walked down the hall. The morning sun drifted in through the windows, lighting up the house in a calm glow. He stopped at Seita?s door and knocked on it.

?Hey, wake up.? Itachi growled.

No answer. Itachi glared and pounded on the door again.

?WAKE UP SEITA.? Itachi said louder.

No response. Itachi growled and opened the door. He froze when he didn?t see anyone. He check the closet and anywhere else a 9 year old boy would hide in his room. Nothing.

?Aw fuck?..? Itachi growled.

?Hey, no cursing.? Michi yawned.

Itachi turned to gaze at Michi, who stood in the doorway with Raime.

?Sasuke is going to fucking kill us!? Itachi hissed.

?Why??

?Seita is gone!?

Michi stared.

?What the hell??..?

Itachi paced back and forth, muttering.

?What is that kid thinking?.?

?Well, we all know who Sasuke is going to kill. Nice knowing you Itachi.?

Itachi glared at her.

?What makes you think he?ll kill me for this??

?He doesn?t view me as Uchiha, and he basically trusted you to watch the kids while he?s away?.?

?Shut up.?

Michi shook her head and took Raime to the kitchen. Itachi groaned, not liking this turn of events.

------------

Sasuke walked calmly up the steep mountain side. It was all quiet, the birds chirped and flew over head. He even saw a family of deer watching him cautiously from the underbrush, which reminded him of the ones he left behind. Sasuke shook his head and continued up the path. The sun had reached the middle of the sky by the time Sasuke had reached a large gate. He looked around cautiously, noticing large skeletons littering the ground by the gate.

?What the?..? Sasuke muttered.

He looked closely, noting that most of the skeletons looked fox-like. ?That moron was right?.demons died trying to get in there?.? He shuddered slightly and walked past the gate, knowing full well that time was running short; he could feel it. He continued forward until he reached what looked like to be a valley; then, he froze.

The ground before him was burnt, ashes laid over the dead grass and flowers. He knelt down and frantically shifted through the ashes, looking for some sort of greenery.

?Oh no?.this can?t be?!?? Sasuke whispered.

No matter where he dug, there was no sign of the flower. He stared at the dead earth, feeling dread was over him. He failed?.he was too late?

?No matter how long you stare, it won?t come back.? A gentle voice said.

Sasuke whirled around to face a male fox. His fur glistened white in the sun and his blue eyes revealed a fiery personality to it. A silver necklace hung around his neck, almost blending into his fur. Just by staring at the fox, Sasuke felt calmer than he had been. 

?Who are you?.? Sasuke asked.

?The only fox to become a lesser god in the Kitsune?s history. I am Inari, the guardian of the valley.? The fox replied.

Sasuke made a disgusted face and remained silent.

?So, you?re the one that has taken one of my kind as a mate.? Inari mused and sat down.

?How do you know?.? Sasuke growled.

?Word travels fast among clan members.?

Sasuke glared.

?Then you?re aware of-?

?Yuki?s situation? Yes, I?m well aware of it.? Inari cutted in.

?Don?t do that!?

?Sorry, bad habit. But I?m afraid all the flowers that you seek have been burned away.?

Sasuke looked down.

?By Ninetails??

?Oh no, demons can?t set foot here unless they have permission. But humans can. It was a cloaked man that burned the valley. But do not despair, the land will grow back in two months time.?

?Two months!? I can?t wait that long! Yuki?s dying as we speak and the only thing that can save her is that flower!!!!?

?Calm yourself Uchiha. As I said before, I?m well aware of all this. I know Yuki is almost near her time of passing and I can give you something instead of the flower.? 

Sasuke looked at the fox carefully.

?What.?

Inari chuckled and tossed a vile to Sasuke. Sasuke looked at it then back at Inari.

?What is this??

?That there is the dew from the fox?s flower. I?ve been collecting it ever since Ninetails revival. I had a feeling he would go after a fox. That there is more potent than the flower itself, that will without a doubt bring the Kami back to her rowdy self.?

Sasuke stared at the vile, not believing this could help.

?That?s all??

?Yes. Make sure she drinks all of that.?

?I will.?

Inari looked at the sky and sighed, obviously troubled.

?Hurry. Something isn?t right with her?..?

?What? How can you tell??

?I?m a god. I can keep tabs on anyone I choose. But since I?m a lesser god, I can only feel what that person feels.?

Sasuke raised an eyebrow, slightly wary. Inari looked at him, slightly shifting.

?Uchiha, did anyone in your family die during the meeting with Ninetails?? 

?No.? Sasuke replied, confused.

Inari shook his head.

?This isn?t good?..I?ve felt this before when Kyuubi lost Ryuu?.?

?What?s going on??

?Listen to me, you must get back to her. I feel nothing but built up rage that?s ready to come out. I?m sorry to say this but, you may be dealing with a highly angry fox. Go now!?

Without saying anything, Sasuke disappeared. Inari sighed and gazed at the ruined valley. 

?The age of peace has come to an end.? Inari murmured.

-------------

Sakura sighed as she walked around in Yuki?s hospital room. The fox was still asleep and showed no signs of waking up anytime soon. Sakura shook her head; she felt sorry for her friend but continued to check to make sure everything was connected correctly. She bit her lip as she contemplated on hooking up Yuki to a heart monitor and decided to do so after checking Yuki?s pulse.

?Oh Yuki?.? Sakura murmured.

Naruto walked into the room, slightly frowning.

?Worse?? He asked.

?Weak pulse??

Naruto sighed.

?I?ll let them know that she might pass?..?

Naruto sighed and walked out. Sakura shook her head and walked out as well. Just minutes after they left the room, a cloaked figure walked in. He stood over her, smirking slightly.

?Poor little fox?..who would have thought you would end up like this?.hehehe?but it makes it easier for me?..?

He drew out a sword and held it above Yuki?s chest.

?But don?t worry?..I?ll end your misery?.?

He chuckled and brought down the blade. A couple seconds later, blood spattered everywhere, dying anything that was white in the room crimson.


----------



## Morphine (Jan 31, 2010)

nice chap


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 31, 2010)

At first I was happy it was gonna be dark, but this is daaark!


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jan 31, 2010)

ahhh *BLOOD  EVERYWHERE *


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 1, 2010)

i did my best for it. the next one will be fun to write and read for sure


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 1, 2010)

Yuki! Damn you magical mystery person! Someone will save her!
In comes the hero... Magic Cream puff!

Bakura: ... I'm not involved with this story...

You are now!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 2, 2010)

O.o magic cream puff?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 2, 2010)

Spaz moment. Very nice chapter.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 2, 2010)

i see that. lol

Chapter 9: The Wrath of a Mother


*Spoiler*: __ 



The figure gritted his teeth as his arm shook with the effort to retrieve his blade. He stared into deep crimson eyes that were filled with anger. 

?Good call there Kami?.you were able to sense me despite your pain?.? He murmured.

Yuki growled and winced as she tried to yank the steel blade from her shoulder. She had dodged it somewhat so that the blade wouldn?t bury itself into her chest. 

?Does it hurts to move and breathe? Ninetails did a good number on you then?.?

Yuki narrowed her eyes and snarled. Her entire body ached and she was finding it hard to breathe. She yanked out the blade and tossed it to the side. The figure backed up slightly, a smirk grazing his lips.

?Ah?.those eyes?you?re an angry little puff ball aren?t you? Show me the demon inside, c?mon kill me?.? He mocked.

Yuki growled and pulled herself free from the wires. She wanted to kill this man just for mentioning the name of Ninetails. She wanted nothing but revenge and to kill all that stood in her way. 

?Never mention that traitor?s name!? Yuki snarled.

?C?mon little fox, lets see how you?ve grown. I want to see the grace of a Kitsune demon.?

Yuki growled more, her whole body went rigid. 

-------------

?Itachi?.? Naruto murmured as the Uchiha walked up to him.

Naruto sat outside the hospital on a bench. Itachi raised an eyebrow and sat down next to him.

?Bad news?? Itachi asked.

?Kinda??

Itachi sighed and looked up as Sasuke skidded to a halt in front of them. Sasuke panted and grinned slightly, holding a vile tightly. 

?I got it!? He chuckled.

Naruto smirked.

?Just in time then. Yuki was starting to take a turn for the worst.? Naruto mused.

Sasuke stared.

?I knew it.? He murmured.

?Well, at least we don?t have to get a new rug-? Itachi replied.

Naruto and Sasuke glared at Itachi. Then, a hole was blown in the hospital above them. They shielded themselves from the glass and bits of cement as a cloaked person was thrown into a building across the street. They looked up and stared as a giant fox stood in the opening, snarling loudly.

?And look who wakes up?.? Itachi murmured.

Sasuke stayed silent. Yuki?s fur stood on end and she roared loudly, as if challenging everyone to dare toy with her. 

?And she?s an angry one?.? Naruto gulped.

The rubble across the street shifted slightly as the cloaked figure dragged himself out. Yuki?s eyes narrowed and she opened her jaws slightly. Sasuke and Itachi swore, grabbed Naruto, and ducked for cover just as fire erupted forth from Yuki?s terrible muzzle. Naruto stared wide-eyed, shaking slightly.

?Did I know she could do that!?? He yelled.

?No. Fox?s can control elements and sad to say that fire is Yuki?s specialty.? Sasuke growled, watching the flames engulf the rubble.

Yuki jumped down and walked over to the flames, the light glistening in her crimson eyes. She blew at the flames lightly, extinguishing the roaring blaze instantly.

?Sasuke, now is the time to take control. She?s not in her right mind.? Itachi hissed lowly.

?Wait.? Sasuke replied.

?Wait!? Are you stupid!??

?Just wait.?

Sasuke watched Yuki closely. Every now and then, he could see her body shake, like it was on the verge of collapsing.  Yuki?s eyes went wide when the figure jumped out at her and swung a blade at her. Yuki jumped back and growled lowly as the figure smirked. It surprised her when her body began to revert back to its human shape, shocking everyone but the figure.

?Surprised Kami? My blade can change a creature back into its preferred form anytime I wish.?

?Shut the hell up!? Yuki snapped.

?Why so angry? Hehehe?.don?t say anything, I already know the answer.?

Yuki glared harshly at him, demanding that the figure remain quiet. He chuckled and took a step forward.

?Yes?.your angry at Ninetails. Not only because of your defeat, but because he killed your child.?

Sasuke looked at him confused.

?Child? We got Raime back without a scratch.? Sasuke snapped.

The figure grinned even more. 

?She didn?t tell you? Oh Kami, now I am truly ashamed of you?.?

Yuki growled lowly, her fists clenched. Sasuke glared and walked right next to Yuki. 

?Why don?t you leave?? Sasuke growled.

?And let her run amuck? No, she needs to die. Ninetails ordered me to put an end to her.?

Yuki growled but then silenced when Sasuke shot her a glare.

?Are you a fox demon then?? Sasuke asked.

?Yes.?

?LIAR!!! YOU?RE A FILTHY WOLF!!!? Yuki snarled.

?Hmph, I guess your not dumb after all??

?Why do you want her dead??

?Take it from a demons standpoint human. An injured female demon is dangerous. They?re especially vengeful when they?ve lost a child. Among our clans, the motto would be an eye for an eye. To prevent interference, she is to die.?

Yuki hissed lowly and was again silenced by a disapproving glare.

?Leave.? Sasuke ordered.

The figure smirked.

?Fine, deal with the rage of a hurt fox.?

He disappeared in a flash and Sasuke turned to look at Yuki. Yuki adverted her gaze away, not wanting to meet anyone?s eyes.

?Yuki?.are you-?

?_WAS_.? Yuki replied bitterly.

?Why didn?t you tell me?..? Sasuke growled.

?Because I knew you wouldn?t let me do what I felt was necessary to protect this place!?

?You should?ve let us take care of it.?

Yuki looked up at him, tears streaming down her face.

?Shut up! I feel bad enough for all this! I?m sorry that I?m such a failure!? 

Sasuke pulled Yuki into a hug. Yuki grasped his shirt and cried into his shoulder. Sasuke stroked the back of her head and fought back tears. Itachi shook his head and sighed, knowing it was a devastating loss, especially for the Uchiha clan.

?Your not a failure Yuki. Things just happen, lets go inside, I got something that?ll make you feel better. Okay??

Yuki sniffed and nodded as Sasuke carefully led her back into the hospital. Naruto whistled slightly.

?Sasuke can?t catch a break can he?.I wonder how he feels about all this now?.?

?Probably pissed that Yuki didn?t tell him before and mad at Ninetails for killing it.? Itachi replied and walked inside.

Naruto made a face and followed. It seemed that everything that could go wrong, went wrong.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm confused now...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 2, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I'm confused now...



 goal achieved. lolz.... need some clearence shibo?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 2, 2010)

*nods* Yes, please ;-;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 2, 2010)

so what are you confused about?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 2, 2010)

Was Raime killed? That's what got me ;-;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 2, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Was Raime killed? That's what got me ;-;



Oh no  she still lives. i thought i put some hints in there for people to figure out what I'm mentioning.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 2, 2010)

*still confuzled*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 2, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> *still confuzled*



....... does shibo need a hint?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 2, 2010)

Nah, I think I'm good... ;-;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 2, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Nah, I think I'm good... ;-;



ok, i'll try to stress what i'm meaning in the next chap >.>


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 3, 2010)

Shibo. Confusion is a virtue. Use it to fuel emotions and aim it at the next chapter. Then point it at SL. But wait until I get a video camera so I can film this reaction.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 3, 2010)

hm :/ *sighs* now my fun is ruined.


----------



## mariah uchiha (Feb 3, 2010)

i think i now but am not sure i so coufused 
OH Wait now i am POSTIVE  i know Yeah


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 4, 2010)

Every one is confused, SL. You made me get surrounded by confuzzled people.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 4, 2010)

but its so simple people  there are hints in the chap. how could you not get it....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 4, 2010)

I get it. Like I said... I'm surrounded here.

 Will it be explained in next chap?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 4, 2010)

yes, it will be explained in the next chap. which shall be posted tomorrow


----------



## mariah uchiha (Feb 4, 2010)

I said i know


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 5, 2010)

Huzzah! Chappy and a non-confuzzled person!


----------



## mariah uchiha (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah for not being confused


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 5, 2010)

Hurray for the new chap. There shibo, you shouldn't be confused anymore after reading this

Chapter 10: Sasuke?s Rage


*Spoiler*: __ 



?So, how?s Yuki? Any better?? Michi asked as she walked up to Itachi as he sat on a bench.

Raime was with, nearly half-asleep in Michi?s arms. Itachi looked up and smiled lightly.

?Yea. She?s up.?

?Great. Lets go see her then.?

Itachi shook his head.

?Don?t. Sasuke and her are discussing some private issues. He doesn?t want to be bothered at the moment.?

Michi raised and eyebrow and sat next to him. Raime yawned and tightened her grip on her stuffed animal.

?Issues? Oh dear god, what the hell is he going to rant about this time??

?She kept something from him and he just found out.?

?What? That she finally came to her senses and doesn?t love him??

Itachi shook his head.

?Yuki had been pregnant before the battle with Ninetails. But I guess when she was getting severely beaten by the demon, she ended up losing the baby. Sasuke found out just a bit ago from a guy that tried to kill Yuki.?

?And you left her alone in a room with him!? Do you have any idea how pissed he?ll be!? He?ll end up being the one to keep her in the hospital!?

?She?ll be fine. Sasuke seemed calm.?

?And that?s how murderers trick people. They look like they can handle things but when you leave them alone with their target, BAM! And I?ll blame you for it.?

Itachi rolled his eyes.

?If you think he?ll be pissed now, wait until her hears about Seita. Then it?ll be a war path.?

Michi shuddered.

?If you love me, you?ll save me from it.? Michi replied.

?I think not.?

?Wait, what!? You made a vow Itachi!?

?Yea, I know. I?m waiting for the  ?until death do us part.??

?You married me.?

?Only to get back at Madara by getting into his daughter?s pants.? Itachi mocked, grinning evilly.

Michi groaned and punched him in the shoulder.

?You?re such a jerk.?

Itachi chuckled and shook his head. Michi rolled her eyes and put Raime in his lap, then went over to the door across from them and put her ear against the door.

?What are you doing? He asked not to be bothered.?

?I?m not bothering, I?m eavesdropping.?

?Your funeral.?

-------------------------

Yuki watched as Sasuke paced back and forth in the room. She was nervous, he hadn?t said anything since she was brought into this room. She sipped on the glass of water that Sakura had brought her, being extra careful. She had seen Sasuke pour something into the glass and she was hoping it wasn?t poison. Sasuke stopped pacing and just looked at her, showing no emotion.

?Drink that all.? Sasuke murmured.

?I?m afraid you poisoned it.? Yuki replied.

?I wouldn?t think of it. Now drink it, you?ll feel better.?

Yuki complied, still wary of him. When she finished, Sasuke looked out the window, remaining silent. 

?We compromised on everything Yuki, way before we married. I respected your clan?s ways and you respected mine. How should I react to this??

Yuki looked down. She knew she was in for it.

?I-I don?t know Sasuke?.?

?Why didn?t you tell me? Were you afraid of me??

?No Sasuke. I could never be afraid of you.?

?Then why? You know what it means to me.?

?I didn?t want you to worry?.?

?God damn it Yuki, I worry about you everyday. Every time your gone, I hope that I don?t get some ninja coming over and telling me you?re dead. But this, this is crossing the line.?

?I know?..?

?Our clans value the young higher than anything else. Even though it wasn?t born, its still a life lost.?

?I know Sasuke! I feel horrible about it! I tried to save it, I?m serious! But there was nothing I could do, Ninetails made sure of it!?

Sasuke stared.

?What??

?He could tell I was pregnant Sasuke. That?s why he was ruthless, not because I swallowed his rod, but because of that. Among our clan, if it isn?t a fox, its going to die, even if it means killing the mother.?

?How could he tell??

?Scent. Your scent is mixed with my own. And annoyingly, female foxes give off a certain scent that lets males know that the female is expecting. It doesn?t take an idiot to put it together.?

Sasuke looked away, remaining silent. Yuki trembled slightly, nearly on the verge of tears.

?I?m sorry Sasuke?..I should?ve told you??I should?ve stayed at home?.?

?Don?t blame yourself for this. He would?ve came either way and he would?ve done it still.?

?But-?

Sasuke walked over to her and pulled her into a hug.

?Don?t say anything more. I don?t hold anything against you.?

Yuki buried her head in his shirt and started to cry. Sasuke held her close and tried to soothe her somehow. But he knew it was best to let her cry it out, she?d been through enough. He was angry, not at her, but at the demon that kept toying with his family. It kept coming back, causing some sort of problems; hurting his wife, kidnapping his daughter, and killing the baby he didn?t know he had until recently.

?Yuki, I want you to stay in the village. I?m not compromising with you on this. You will stay here and recover.?

?What are you going to do?? Yuki asked.

?I?m ending this.? Sasuke growled.

?W-what!? You can?t!?

?That thing has screwed with the family long enough. I?m not sitting back and allowing it to harm us or anyone else any longer. Its revenge I?m after.?

?Sasuke listen to me. You can?t go alone. That guy that came earlier is a wolf demon. Ninetails must have united that clan to take anyone down when he said. You can?t take them all on alone.?

?You?re staying and that?s final.?

Yuki gritted her teeth.

?I?m not staying. Its not you that its after! Quit joining into fights that aren?t yours!? Yuki hissed.

?It is my fight! It killed my child!?

?Do you think I don?t know that?!? I?m handling this!?

?How?! Look at yourself! You?re easy game!?

?I?m fine!?

?I?m not going to let you risk your life like that! You?re staying here!?

?You try to fight Ninetails and I?ll kill you!?

Sasuke narrowed his eyes. Yuki glared at him. She loved Sasuke but there was a line that he was not to cross.  

?I?ll be back later.? Sasuke growled.

He reached the door knob and turned it. Before she could catch herself, Michi fell to the ground as the door opened. Michi muttered under her breath and rose to her feet.

?Were you spying on us!?!?? Sasuke hissed.

?Correction, I was eavesdropping. If I were spying, I?d be watching. But I wasn?t, I was listening.? Michi replied.

?I don?t care if you and Itachi were having sex in the hallway, I said not to be bothered!!!!?

Michi?s face went blank as Itachi raised an eyebrow. Yuki stayed mute, not wanting to say anything. 

?Whyats, sex?? Raime asked.

Itachi chuckled nervously and made Raime look at him.

?Its um??something that um?..married adults do?? Itachi replied.

?Ooooh?? 

?Sasuke and Yuki weren?t married.? Michi muttered devishly.

?Rape.? Yuki retorted in a whisper.

?That?s the first time I heard her talk.? Sasuke mumbled.

?That?s because she doesn?t like you!? Yuki replied.

Sasuke narrowed his eyes.

?Go to sleep!? Sasuke hissed.

?Go to an AA meeting!? Yuki retorted.

?I don?t drink!?

?Date rape drug user?? Michi asked evilly.

?Shut up!? Sasuke hissed.

?Don?t tell her to shut up!? Itachi snarled.

?Stay out of this!? Sasuke growled.

?Go suck the fat out of your man boobs.? Michi growled.

Sasuke muttered curses and stormed down the hallway. Michi sighed and sat next to Itachi after shutting Yuki?s door.

?What now?? Michi mumbled.

?Wanna have sex in the hallway?? Itachi asked devishly.

Michi groaned, hitting Itachi in the shoulder. Itachi snickered and gently bounced Raime on his lap. Yuki sighed and leaned back. Her room was silent. Yuki thought over the situation as she laid back down. Her eyes closed and she dozed off.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 5, 2010)

Hay, the date raep thing was my idea from that pic I had of Kabu and Kimi and Shibo!   LOOOVEEEE IIIT~~~

Ai: ;-; *holding tummeh in heaven* I almost lost the twins... ;-;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 5, 2010)

lolz shibo....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 6, 2010)

Sasuke Luver said:


> ?Go to sleep!? Sasuke hissed.
> 
> ?Go to an AA meeting!? Yuki retorted.
> 
> ...



Favorite part right there. Especially the stuff in bold. :rofl:rofl


----------



## mariah uchiha (Feb 6, 2010)

ok ?? funny as hell


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 6, 2010)

i knew you would love those parts clara lol


----------



## mariah uchiha (Feb 13, 2010)

great job on this by the way


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 16, 2010)

ok, after a long break, the next one is up

Chapter 11: Anger


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chibiterasu jumped down from a rock, followed by Seita. Seita grimaced and looked around in the old cave.

?So, what are you looking for here?? Seita asked.

?A divine weapon.?

?In this place??

?Yes little human.?

?You?re little too.? Seita growled.

?I?m a god though.?

Seita rolled his eyes and watched the pup as she scurried about, sniffing the spider web covered rocks. Seita shuddered, spiders scared him horribly. 

?Hurry and find it. This place creeps me out.?

?Wanna go home I take it? Homesick or just a coward??

?I?m not a coward! Daddy doesn?t raise cowards!?

?Oh really?? Chibiterasu scoffed.

?Yea! Uchiha aren?t cowards!?

They both paled when saliva dripped in between them. Seita gulped and looked up, frozen in place when he saw a giant spider looking down at him. He fell backwards, landing on his bottom, stricken with fear.

?Spi-Spi-SPIDER!?!?!?!? Seita yelled.

The spider crawled to the floor and snapped its jaws at them.

?RUN!? Chibiterasu yelled.

The pup ran toward the edge of the cave then looked back at Seita.

?Run kid! Get out of there!? Chibiterasu yelled.

Seita breathed heavily, staring at the spiders fangs. He was paralyzed with fear; he couldn?t move a muscle. He was staring death in the face. At that moment, he wanted to cry, he wanted his mother and his father.

--------------------------------

Sasuke threw his stuff on the couch and sighed bitterly. It was quiet in the house, Itachi and Michi were outside, Raime was taking a nap, and Yuki, locked up in their room.

?Seita!? Sasuke called.

He waited patiently for an answer, but he got none.

?SEITA!?? 

Still nothing.

?ITACHI! GET YOUR WORTHLESS ASS IN HERE!? Sasuke snarled.

Itachi walked into the room, a scowl on his face.

?What.? Itachi growled.

?Where?s Seita.?

Itachi paled. ?Oh shit.?

?Um?..?

?Um what? Where?s my son??

?He?.uh?..isn?t here??

?Why??

?He ran off with that god.?

Sasuke?s fists clenched and he swore loudly.

?YOU DIDN?T STOP HIM!?? 

?He left the night you did! I assumed he went with you!?

?YOU FUCKING IDIOT! HE?S OUT THERE WITH A THING AND YOU DIDN?T GO FIND HIM!??

?Shut your mouth Sasuke.?

Sasuke turned to glared at Yuki, who glared back at him.

?You should be in bed.? Sasuke snapped.

?I slept long enough.?

?You did not.?

?Stop thinking I?m fragile Sasuke.?

?Go to bed.?

?No. Stop yelling.?

?Seita is gone with a thing! Itachi was suppose to watch him!?

?Seita is safe. I trust the young god.?

?You trust it!? Look what those things got you into!?

Yuki growled and walked toward him, a limp obvious in her steps.

?Those things are the reason I?m still alive! I owe my life to them!? She poked him in the chest.?  ?Mother Amaterasu and her brother Tsyukiyomi saved me from death many times and their the reason I was even in this village! Did it ever dawn on you at all how I came to live here among all of you rats!?? Yuki snarled.

Sasuke stayed silent, which seemed to aggravate Yuki more.

?You have no right to insult them! Not even in front of me! Don?t you ever say that again or you?ll regret it!?

?Are you actually threatening me!? ME, Yuki!??

?Your nothing special! I?m not afraid of you!?

?Did that demon knock the sense out of you!? Watch your tongue!?

?Hey, can I say something?? Itachi asked.

?NO!!!? Sasuke and Yuki snapped at him.

Itachi glared and sighed.

?Your so stubborn and hard headed, just stay out of it! You?re no longer in shape to fight so back off!? Sasuke snapped.

?You wanna know why we can?t work well at times Sasuke!? We?re the same!!?

?I know that!?

?If you wanted a mate that would listen to you without question, you should?ve left me alone!?

?Now where that come from!? Do you regret all we have now!??

Yuki growled.

?You want honesty? Fine, I regret everything! This life, marriage, and meeting you!?

Sasuke stared.

?I hear you and Itachi talking at night. You don?t trust me. It hurts Sasuke, it hurts to know that my own mate doesn?t trust my actions or judgment.?

Yuki turned her head in disgust and limped out of the room. Sasuke stood there, speechless and feeling guilty. Itachi looked at his brother, wondering what he was going to do now.

?She knew what we were talking about all along. I give her credit for not being stupid.? Itachi muttered.

?This isn?t her normal behavior?.? Sasuke muttered.

?I know it isn?t. She?s been hurt, lost the baby, and now she doesn?t trust anyone. She?s scared, Sasuke.?

?She should be. The time for selection is coming.?

Sasuke and Itachi turned to look at Michi.

?Why?? Sasuke asked.

?The night of the blood red moon is a time that all demons become savage. But it has also another meaning for the fox clan, the time for a new leader. Yuki?s injured, Naoki disappeared, and Kyuubi?s sealed away. Ninetails won?t have any opposition to take over leadership. And that spells disaster for everyone.?

?What the hell??.?

?Yuki knows what Ninetails is up to. That?s why she?s angry. Ninetails will plunge this world into darkness, whether we fight back or not.?

---------------------

?Come on kid! Move!? Chibiterasu yelled.

Seita snapped back into reality and wove hands signs quickly.

?Fire style: fireball jutsu!?

He spat flames at the spider. The creature shrieked and backed away quickly, disappearing into the darkness. Chibiterasu whistled.

?Wow, who would?ve thought that you know that.? 

?I-I don?t recall learning that?.?

?Don?t worry kid. You?re the son of Sasuke and Yuki. You have their good genes in your blood. Its only natural that you pull off stunts that you never knew. Now come on, lets find that treasure.?

Seita stood up and followed the wolf. He was stunned about it. It made him wonder what else he unconsciously knew.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 16, 2010)

Red moon, red moon

I hate spiders, too ;-;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 16, 2010)

spiders are scary. i hate those things xp


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 16, 2010)

Once I woke up to a spider in my nightgown ;-;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 16, 2010)

O.o creepy.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 16, 2010)

Good genes my ass...

Blood red moon for me means staying up all night.

BTW, how's the snow for everyone? Fun, neh?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 17, 2010)

lol......

snow? eh, i could do without it


----------



## mariah uchiha (Feb 18, 2010)

ehh i hate spider  they r scary


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 21, 2010)

spiders are creepy there fore have a good use to me in this fic. XP


----------



## mariah uchiha (Feb 26, 2010)

Yep it was


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 9, 2010)

sorry for the late chap. I've been to grief striken lately to write. but now, i give a short one.

Chapter 12: Nightmare


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was late at night when Sasuke finally decided to call it a night. He walked to his room, dreading that Yuki might still be angry. He sighed and walked in, eyeing the fox girl. She was supposedly asleep, facing the window with her back turned to him. He shook his head and crawled into bed next to her. He dozed off a little after Yuki sighed in protest of him being there. Knowing he wouldn?t leave, Yuki decided to put up with him, for now at least. 

Toward the middle of the night, Sasuke noticed that she was tossing and turning. He rolled his eyes and poked Yuki?s side.

?Stop it.? Sasuke growled.

She curled into a ball and remained silent. 

?Damn nightmares.? He grumbled.

Sasuke sighed and went back to sleep, unaware of how awful the nightmare was.

-_Yuki walked in pitch black darkness. Her fur glistened from unknown light source and her eyes pierced the darkness. There was nothing around here, just an empty dark place. She walked forward cautiously, thinking she wasn?t alone.

?Sasuke?? Yuki called out.

Her voice echoed around in the darkness, but no reply came. 

?So, you?ve finally came here.? A voice harshly answered.

Yuki turned around to face a girl that she recognized as Karin.

?You?re suppose to be dead!? Yuki snapped.

?I am, thanks to you. But you are as well.?

Yuki stared.

?I?m alive.?

?No you?re not. This place is for the ones that have not yet have a final resting place.?

?I?m not dead.?

?You are. And this is a bad place to be for you.? Karin sneered. 

?Wha?.?

Yuki looked around as more people came from the shadows. She quivered, seeing the innocent people she had accidentally killed and for odd reasons, some she knew. She stared, seeing the men, women, and children of the old village. Their faces were haunting, etched into her very soul. She turned to the other side, seeing more angry people, ones she never had seen before.

?Who??

?Wretched demon child! You brought death to the village! Worthless whelp!?

She stared.

?I don?t know you??

?Liar!!! You lie just like your traitorous mother did!?

She backed up and stared, seeing Madara come from the crowd.

?Well pup, the time has come to give you what you deserve.? 

She backed up more, cowering as close to the ground as she could. She didn?t understand why she was here. Dead? She didn?t believe so, she wanted to wake up, she didn?t want to be here_.-

Sasuke was roused again. He blinked a couple of times before looking at Yuki. She was shivering, more than he thought was normal. He sighed, put an arm around her and pulled her close, thinking she was just cold. He made a face when he felt wetness around her belly. He sat up and turned on the lamp, then paled when he saw blood.

?Yuki!?? He yelled, half surprised.

No answer. He felt she wasn?t even conscious. He looked at her shirt, seeing that she had scratched through it and at her stitches. He put his hand on the open wound and gritted his teeth. 

?Itachi!!? Sasuke yelled.

No answer.

?ITACHI!!!!?

Sasuke heard his brother run down the hall and slammed open the door. He glared at Sasuke, panting slightly.

?You better have a damn good reason for waking me up!? Itachi snarled.

?Get Sakura!? 

Itachi looked at him.

?Oh my?.now you?re killing women in your sleep? You?re like dad alright.?

?Itachi, this is no time to fuck around! Get Sakura!?

Michi yawned and appeared next to Itachi.

?What happened?? She sleepily asked.

?Sasuke killed Yuki.?

?I did not! Go and wake Sakura?s ass up! Yuki clawed at her stitches and reopened the wound!?

Itachi sighed and left. Michi stared at Sasuke, her face unreadable.

?What!?? Sasuke snapped.

?Conscious?? Michi asked.

?Wha- NO!?

Michi sighed and moved aside as Sakura and Itachi came rushing in. Sasuke moved slightly, still keeping his hand on the wound.

?What happened?? Sakura asked while moving Sasuke?s hand.

?I don?t know. I?m guessing she scratched at her stitches.?

Sakura eyed him then at the wound. 

?I see that.?

Sakura sighed and got to work as Sasuke went to stand by the door, giving her room. Itachi and Michi watched, their faces unreadable.

--------------

Seita and Chibiterasu slept soundly in a small space by a tree. They dozed comfortably, not realizing a large shadow loomed over them. Chibiterasu opened an eye, squeaked, and ran up to Seita. Seita woke up startled and stared at the demon that towered over him.

?Why hello there human and god.?

Seita shivered, eyeing the demon.

?Ninetails.? Chibiterasu barked, quivering from head to toe.

Ninetails grinned, sending chills down their spines.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 9, 2010)

Why has sad? *huuuuuug*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 9, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Why has sad? *huuuuuug*



someone i knew very well died and i went to her funeral. I haven't gotten over it yet.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry *huuuuuughuuuuuuuug*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 9, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I'm so sorry *huuuuuughuuuuuuuug*



thanks shibo ^^ that makes me feel better


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll be your Hebi if you need me to :33


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 10, 2010)

Daddy nine tails! Oh I am going to glomp you like you've never been glomped before!
NT: Do it... and I'll kill you- WHAT DID I JUST SAY?!
*glomping* You won't kill me! You love meh too much! 
NT: ... *growl* Damn human...

Awww, I"ll hug you SL, c'mere and get a glompy  hug from Clara! C'mon! I have candy... :3


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't hug it clara.....its eeevillll

 i feel loved lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 10, 2010)

Ello? 'ho are ya talking to 'ere?
NT: Get her the fuck off me.
 You're so adorable!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 10, 2010)

adorable?


----------



## mariah uchiha (Mar 10, 2010)

wow cool pic


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 11, 2010)

Sasuke Luver said:


> adorable?



Yes, fucking adorable. If I could, I'd stuff it and make it into a stuffed animal. That's how adorable it is.

Now get your adorable ass to work and start brainstorming for next chappy or I will sick chibi Kyuubi on you.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 11, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> Yes, fucking adorable. If I could, I'd stuff it and make it into a stuffed animal. That's how adorable it is.
> 
> Now get your adorable ass to work and start brainstorming for next chappy or I will sick chibi Kyuubi on you.



 uh......no need to make the threats.....i'll get right to work!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm not threatening, I'm stressing the point!
But take your time. I just got rid of a virus on my comp and now I can access every FF on FF.net that I favorited. So I have a lot of reading and reviewing to do.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 27, 2010)

quick shorty. this is all i can manage for today.

Chapter 13: Trouble


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seita backed up, his body quivering as they large demon prowled toward him. Ninetails grinned, revealing rows of razor like teeth. Seita drew his sword and pointed it directly at the Demon Lord. Ninetails laughed.

?You can?t kill a fly. You never killed before, you?ve only heard stories from mummy and daddy right?? Ninetails mocked.

Seita gulped and stepped back.

?I am right.?

Chibiterasu growled.

?Leave the boy alone.?

?Hush sprite. You?ve no respect from me, you?re no god.?

?Am to!?

?No. You haven?t passed the rite of passage. Therefore, you are no threat, neither is this boy.?

?Then what do you want?!?

Ninetails grinned.

?Bait. I need to draw the half-dead fox to me.?

Seita stared. ?Half dead? Mom?s half dead??

?She?s healthy as a horse!? The wolf pup barked.

?No. Ancient blood is awakening that was passed to her from her mother. Painful process indeed, often killing the weak. But, I?ll make sure her death is quick and painless.?

Chibiterasu stared.

?It awakens at last?? The wolf muttered.

Seita looked at both confused.

?What awakened?? Seita asked.

?Something that hasn?t been seen in this land of mortals for years. And with my luck, will never be seen again.? Ninetails growled.

?Over my dead body!? Chibiterasu growled.

?That can be arranged.?

Seita and Chibiterasu gulped as the Demon Lord swiped at them with a massive paw.

-------------------

?Stupid, so fucking stupid.? Sasuke growled darkly to himself.

Itachi and Michi watched him, making sure he didn?t move from his spot. Sakura glared at him.

?Sasuke, you can?t blame her. She didn?t even know she did that.? Sakura growled back.

?Did to. Tried to kill herself.?

?Do you actually believe she would commit suicide while your in a room with her??

Sasuke glared back at the medic nin. Itachi sighed.

?You don?t want him to answer that.? Itachi muttered.

?Geez, so much for trusting your mate.?

?There is no trust. That was ruined.? Sasuke snapped.

Itachi watched Sasuke, biting his lip. Michi glared but said nothing.

--------------------------

Yuki looked out the window, eyeing the sky. She sighed and held her hand out in front of her, glaring at the very nails that clawed at the stitches. She suddenly flinched and closed her left eye as blood began to ooze from it. 

?So, finally happening?.damn this curse?.? She mumbled.

She tested her new stitches, making sure they wouldn?t come loose. Then eyed the sky again.

?It approaches soon.? She clenched her fists. ?This just had to happen now. What bad luck??

She turned to look at the door, hearing Sasuke talking with the rest in the hallway. She sighed and locked the door. 

?Forgive me all of you??? She mumbled.

Sasuke, Itachi, Michi, and Sakura froze when they heard glass shatter from the room. Sasuke swore and tried to open the door, only to find out the door was locked.

?God damn it!? He hissed.

Before Itachi could stop him, Sasuke kicked down the door and raced inside. He looked at the blood covered glass on the floor and looked at the shattered window.

?She?s insane!? Sasuke snarled.

Itachi sighed.

?Sasuke-?

?Don?t Sasuke me! She?s dead! If Ninetails doesn?t get her, I will!?

Sasuke jumped out the window and disappeared into the night. Itachi looked at Michi, a stern look on his face. Michi nodded and Itachi went after Sasuke.

---------------------

Yuki zigzagged through the dense forest, making extra sure to make her trail confusing for any followers that would come. She stopped underneath a log for a breather, panting more than she thought she should. She felt exhausted but knew she had to hurry. No one else could face Ninetails but her, she?d make sure of it. She stood up and started on her way again, dead set on her mission. This time, she was playing for keeps.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 27, 2010)

Aha! Trailing! This is exciting. I'm certain your later update will reveal something really fun. Yuki going insane is enjoy to make my day!

... that or snow in the morning. Ha!! That made my day! HAHA! I feed on prep girls misery! Haha! That's what they get for wearing shorts and flipflops. I laugh. Ha!

Ninetails is being a bad kitty. He needs a time out.
NT: put me in a corner, and I'll kill you.
Don't make me get the bonnet.
NT: You can't threaten me-
AND Frills.
NT: .... dammit...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 28, 2010)

o-o Ninetails is a FOX...
Shibo: Go, ninetails! *throws a pokeball out with a Ninetails in it*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 28, 2010)

nice one lol

and yes clara, next one will be very entertaining


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a ninetails I named Yuki, it has maxed stats :33

 yay~!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 28, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I have a ninetails I named Yuki, it has maxed stats :33
> 
> yay~!



cool :33

But i have no idea when I'll get it done lol


----------



## mariah uchiha (Mar 29, 2010)

bloody cool *i have a problem sorry*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 1, 2010)

mariah uchiha said:


> bloody cool *i have a problem sorry*



LOL              Z


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 8, 2010)

enjoy

Chapter 14: Red Moon


*Spoiler*: __ 



The wind howled around an exposed tower. The tower rested on a steep mountain side that over looked a valley. Dark clouds swirled slowly over the tower, only exposing a small area of sky. The Demon Lord looked out over the valley, a smug grazing his muzzle. It was almost time for the coordination, time for him to become the ruler once more.

He turned his head to look at his captives. Seita and Chibiterasu were tied firmly to a pillar, struggling to get free. He chuckled slightly. 

Everything was going as planned. He was eager to finally kill the last thing in his way and then, devour his little captives. But for now, he needed the last little piece to his plan.

?Very soon, the gods will tremble before me.? Ninetails growled.

?No we won?t! The Kami will kill you!? Chibiterasu yipped.

?No. The Kami will be no more. She has no fight in her, I would blame your worthless sire, child.?

Seita looked up.

?Blame my dad?? Seita whispered.

?He somehow took the will of a fox out of your mother. There is no wild spirit, no fight, no hunter instinct. Tamed. Never in my life have a seen a fox so tamed, that she would meekly mate with a human and have no fight.? Ninetails snorted in disgust.

He picked up a rock and crushed it in his paw.

?Its foxes like her that need to die.?

He opened his paw and allowed the dust to fall out.

?What are you going to do once you kill her?? Seita asked.

?Take over the world, devour you and your family.?

Seita froze. That horrified him. He didn?t want to imagine being in the beast?s jaws, nor his baby sister, father, uncle, and aunt.

?You can?t do that!?

?Oh? Who?s going to stop me? Surely not you or your weak little companion.?

Ninetails hissed in laughter as Seita hung his head.

?Pick on someone who can fight back.? 

Ninetails whirled around to face the stairwell, glaring at Sasuke. Sasuke stepped forward, his sharingan eyes blazing.

?You again!? Where?s the dead one!?? Ninetails snarled.

?I though she?d be here by now, but looks like I have to settle with killing you first.?

?Kill me? No mortal can end my existence.? Ninetails sneered.

?No, but I can.? A quieter growl came from behind the Uchiha.

Sasuke smirked but didn?t turn around as Yuki prowled forward. Ninetails sneered as the she-fox came to a stop behind Sasuke and rested her muzzle gently on the Uchiha?s shoulder. Sasuke patted her muzzle, never taking his eyes off of the Demon Lord.

?You actually came. I thought you?d be here early.? Sasuke muttered.

?I was delayed somewhat. But I?m here.? Yuki replied quietly.

Sasuke raised on eyebrow. She didn?t seem right to him. Just by running his hand through her fur, he could feel she was warmer than usual and sweat clung to her fur. _Is she sick?_ Sasuke asked himself.

Ninetails growled.

?If you?ve come, then you?re ready to die.? Ninetails muttered.

?The only one that?s going to die, is you.? Yuki replied.

Ninetails roared and lunged at Yuki. She quickly responded by shoving Sasuke away and charged at the Demon Lord. Sasuke swore; he was being left out again. He spat and ran to Seita and Chibiterasu, cutting the ropes to set them free.

?Listen, stay out of the way. This is going to get ugly.? Sasuke growled.

Seita nodded. ?Yes father?.?

Ninetails snapped at Yuki?s shoulder, only to have her quickly back away. The Demon Lord glared; it seemed she learned from last time. He lashed out with his tails, hoping to catch her off guard. Instead, Yuki danced around the attack, mocking him with her movements. Something wasn?t right, and Ninetails knew it. He quickly changed his attack pattern and charged straight at Seita. Yuki blinked, stunned, then ran after him. She wasn?t going to let him do that.

When she was close enough, Ninetails whirled around and raked his claws across her chest. Yuki had no time to think as Ninetails kicked her backwards and locked his jaws around her throat.

?You just don?t learn do ya!?? Ninetails growled.

Yuki struggled as the demon slowly crushed her throat.

?DIE.?

Yuki kicked him in the gut, but that didn?t make him let go. Ninetails tried to break her neck, but no matter how much force he applied, nothing happened. It was like there was a chuck of steel in his mouth. He released her and stuck her across her face. Sasuke growled and took out his katana, waiting for a right chance to move.

Thunder began to rumble and lighting flashed in the sky. Ninetails grinned when he saw the blood red moon come into view. 

?Oh little Yuki, your time is up. Not even the gods can save you now.? Ninetails sneered.

Yuki growled and was suddenly brought to her knees. Ninetails and Sasuke looked at her confused, knowing something had happened. She coughed and spat up blood, as they all heard the sickening crack of bone and in some areas on her body, fur fell off. 

?What the?..? Ninetails murmured.

Sasuke stared. ?_What the hell is wrong with her.._?

Ninetails blinked then snarled.

?JUST WHAT EXACTLY THE HELL ARE YOU!?!?!?!?? Ninetails screamed.

Yuki looked at him, her eyes cold.

?Your worst nightmare.? She replied.

Ninetails snarled and rammed into her, causing her to loose her balance and fall off the tower. 

?YUKI!!? Sasuke yelled. 

He ran to the edge and was swatted back by Ninetails. The Demon Lord grinned and laughed.

?I win! This land is mine! Muhahahaha!?

Sasuke clenched his jaw. This wasn?t it, this was far from over. Ninetails continued to laugh insanely and then, the ground shook. They all looked around and froze as a large shadow shot into the sky. It hovered over them, blocking out the moon?s light. Ninetails quivered and backed up.

?I-I-I-it can?t b-b-b-b-be??? Ninetails stuttered.

Sasuke stared, he was frozen to the ground in overwhelming fear.


----------



## mariah uchiha (Apr 8, 2010)

WOW AAMAZING O.O


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 8, 2010)

I know who it is~!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 8, 2010)

I outdid myself


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 29, 2010)

finally new chapter

Chapter 15: Hell's Fury


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ninetails growled furiously at the looming shadow. Sasuke stared, amazed and afraid. In the air in front of them, was Yuki. Huge bat like wings suspended her in the air, trying sluggishly to keep a body not meant for flight from plummetting to the ground. In the spots were fur had vanished was scales, and her nine-tails swayed back and forth, slowly merging into one.

"Your mother's cursed blood passed to you as well?" Ninetails asked.

"To be honest, I've no idea what the hell is happening." Yuki replied.

She shuddered violently and spat blood to the side.

"All I know is that I will kill you." She growled.

Ninetails sneered as she landed awkwardly. He knew there was only a short time left before it was too late for a kill. Yuki gazed at the looming mountain, seeing smoke rise from the summit.

"You picked the wrong place to be old man...You just had to be near the volcano when its about to blow." 

Ninetails edged closer to the side, eyeing Seita.

"The place is perfect for death, no?"

Yuki growled and leaped at Ninetails. Ninetails whirled around and snapped at her, only to be choked by Yuki. She held him firmly in her paw, growling lowly.

"I'll be taking the fox rods back..." She snarled.

Ninetails snarled loudly and kicked at her exposed underside, only to realize that hidden scales protected the soft tissue. Yuki growled and placed a paw on his chest, then began mumbling lowly as if in a trance. Ninetails roared and struck at the only place he knew wasn't protected, her eyes. Yuki screamed in pain and release Ninetails, shaking her head furiously. The Demon Lord took this opportunity and grabbed Seita by the collar of his shirt. Sasuke snarled and ran at the beast, only to be swatted away. 

"Mom!" Seita yelled.

Yuki looked around quickly, blinded by blood.

"Dear little Kami. The time has come for the hour of death. Meet me at the summit if you can make it." Ninetails growled gleefully and bolted up the step summit.

Yuki snarled and tried to run after him, only to trip clumsily over her wings. Sasuke growled and walked up to Yuki, mentally scolding her to wipe the blood away from her eyes. Yuki turned to him and growled, not sure of who was there. 

"Shut it Yuki." He snapped.

Yuki's ears laid flat against her skull at his tone. Sasuke sighed, tore off a shirt sleeve, and gently wiped the blood off. When he tried to clean off her left eye, Yuki yelped and shook him off. Sasuke glared then stared at the thick blood that oozed out of the wound. He was horrified when it dawned on him; her eye was ruined.

"Yuki, can you see?"

"Only blood idiot." She snarled.

The ground shook slightly beneath them and Yuki instinctively turned her head toward the mountain.

"There's only a little time left...." She growled.

"Lets go then."

"Are you crazy? What if that blows? You can't withstand the heat."

"If your going, I'm going. Seita is _OUR_ kid Yuki."

Yuki growled her displeasure. Sasuke ignored her and climbed on her back.

"Besides, you have a blind spot now. You need someone to cover you."

Yuki snorted and began her climb up the mountain. 

"If you fall off, I'm not coming back for you." She growled.

Sasuke kicked her neck to show what he thought. Yuki felt like she should turn her head and snap at him, but for now, her worry was the pain she was in and Seita's welfare.

She eventually reached the top of the volcano and looked around. Her nose was clogged with the scent of sulfur and volcanic ash. She turned her head to let her good eye survey the area. Below, the pit full of lava glimmered with heat and gave the sense of death to come. She shuddered and looked at Sasuke, seeing that the heat was starting to get at him.

"I told you not to come."

"Shut it."

She looked back at the pit, looking at each of the rock spiers that shot out of the molten rock. Her blood ran cold when she noticed that Seita was tied to one.

"SEITA!" She called out.

"Mom?"

Sasuke growled slightly, anger boiling in him.

"That cowardly fox......."

Yuki made her way the the edge and looked around caustiously for a foothold. She didn't trust the rock spiers but she soon realized she had no choice but to climb on them.

"I have to climb those...."

Sasuke stared at her.

"You realize that you will die if you loose your grip."

Yuki nodded.

"It has to be done."

Sasuke sighed and climbed off her back and stood of to the side, watching. Yuki took a deep breath and looked for a near by spier. Sasuke watched closely as she reached out a shakey limb to grab ahold of the rock. She knew if she wasn't careful, she could get Seita and herself killed. She jumped back as the rock underneath her gave way and plummeted into the lava.

"That was a close one......"

She turned and was struck in the ribs. She gasped and tummbled to the side. Ninetails grinned evilly at her.

"You've came not a moment too soon. You cannot hope to stop me Yuki. The fox rods are beyond your power to retrieve. Give up now."

Yuki looked at him, then at Seita, then Sasuke, and back at Ninetails. It was now or never.

"I'm sorry Sasuke....." 

Sasuke stared. 

"Yuki, don't do it!" Sasuke yelled.

Ninetails stared at him questionably and then Yuki charged at him. She crashed into Ninetails's chest using every ounce of her strength and both were sent flying over the edge and down toward the pit. Sasuke swore and ran to the edge and sighed in relief when he saw Yuki on a spier, looking down at the pit were Ninetails screamed in agony as the lava swallowed him.

"You did it!" Seita cheered.

Yuki felt sick but shook it off as she climbed toward Seita. She untied him and carried him carefully back to the ledge were Sasuke waited. Sasuke hugged Seita as soon as Yuki set him on the ground.

"You okay?" Sasuke asked.

"Yes...."

Sasuke smiled then looked at Yuki, seeing that she was gazing at the pit.  He shuddered when looked at her ruined eye, not beginning to imagine how much pain that caused. And for some reason at that moment, she seemed older. Like she'd been alive for centuries and that she seen all the evil in the world. It bothered him; he couldn't even guess what she was thinking at the moment.

"It's going to erupt at any moment. We got to leave." Yuki murmured.

Sasuke nodded in agreement and lead Seita away, thanking the gods that all this was over. Yuki sighed and turned to leave until something grabbed at her back leg. Yuki screamed in pain as sheering heat wrapped around her leg. She turned around and froze. Ninetails, half skeleton, and half dead with a boney paw wrapped around her leg, grinned at her, insanity burning in his eyes.

"Yuki!?" Sasuke yelled.

"Do you honestly think this is over Kami!? I'll take you to the firery depths of hell with me! I won't allow you to live!" 

Yuki snarled and tried to shake him loose.

"This will never be over! You will be hunted over and over again by others and one day you and your loved ones will die! This ends with me! I'll gladly die and take you with me!"

"Go to hell and burn!" Yuki snapped.

Ninetails laughed as the mountain shook, giving the final warning signs of destruction. 

"Sasuke! Get out of here now!"

"I'm not going to leave you!"

Yuki shot him a dark glare. 

"GO!"

Sasuke swore and grabbed Seita, disappearing in a second. Yuki looked back at Ninetails and kicked him.

"You shall die. The dark one wishes it. After your gone, your children are next."

"I won't let you touch them!" Yuki snarled.

"I won't be me that kills them." Ninetails chuckled. "It will be the one that ordered the slaughter of your mother. He's the one you should fear from the bottom of your heart."

Yuki snarled and struck at him, sending him flying back into the pit just as the volcano erupted. Yuki instantly turned and fled, desperately escaping hell's fury. The scent of ash and sulfur made her slightly off balance, but somehow, she managed to escape the mountain's wrath. She eventually reached a high ridge that she knew the lava flow wouldn't reach and collapsed. She watched silently as the mountain destroyed the life in the valley, trees and shrubs burned away and animals ran for their lives. She closed her eye, knowing she couldn't stop mother nature's fury. Ninetails words burned into her mind and she knew, nothing was over yet. She turned when she felt a hand rest on her shoulder.

"You ready to go home?" Sasuke asked.

"Yes...." Yuki replied, watching as the ash fell like snow.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 29, 2010)

Yukiiiiii ;-; I know that ice is a good thing on a bad eye
.
.
.
Or, that won't work, will it? ;-;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 29, 2010)

you'll see shibo lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 29, 2010)

Ohhhhh, I see what you did there Finishing Okami pays off!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 29, 2010)

what i have planned next came from my own head, no okami insperation lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 29, 2010)

Ohhh okie


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 29, 2010)

you'll likey.


----------



## mariah uchiha (May 1, 2010)

wow firey 
* play with a match*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 3, 2010)

Now all we need is some demons and brimstone... any moment now... GOD DAMMIT.

Foxy woxy needs a hug? 
Ninetails: Get the fuck away from me.
Huggy! 
Ninetails: OFF!!!! 
 I luv you.
Ninetails: guuuhhhh... *shudder*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 3, 2010)

lolz, about time clara.


----------



## Ayuumi (May 8, 2010)

That's a really nice fanfic  I'll give it 5 stars


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 8, 2010)

why thank you


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 22, 2010)

ah geez, its been too long lol. I know I'm late for the update, but its going to probably be another day or two. Too much going on but i will work on both my current fics ASAP. so have patience with me lol


----------



## Amphi (May 22, 2010)

oh my god Sasuke Luver i can't believe how awesome of a writer you are! good story


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 22, 2010)

Yes, she is really good :33


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 22, 2010)

Amphi said:


> oh my god Sasuke Luver i can't believe how awesome of a writer you are! good story





Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Yes, she is really good :33



you two are embarrassing me ^^" lol, I've always had a story telling talent lol, i just work on it everyday, though i think my grammer sucks at times


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 22, 2010)

My job is complete~

Yes, but we all have those days


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 22, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> My job is complete~
> 
> Yes, but we all have those days



yea sad, same as writers block :|


----------



## Amphi (May 22, 2010)

you're also an awesome artist, sometimes i envy you, sometimes


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 22, 2010)

Amphi said:


> you're also an awesome artist, sometimes i envy you, sometimes



boy, thats alittle scarey to know


----------



## Amphi (May 22, 2010)

why is that scary, its all true ^ ^


----------



## mariah uchiha (May 23, 2010)

Sasuke luver nice new pic 
hope u writers block gets cureed


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 24, 2010)

good news, I'll have a new chapter by tomorrow maybe today if i work more on it lol.


----------



## Amphi (May 24, 2010)

can't wait! i've finally finished reading up to the current chapter


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 26, 2010)

tonight is the night! Well my lovable readers, we shall see a bloodbath to ensue very shortly  New update will be up tonight so don't miss this.


----------



## Amphi (May 26, 2010)

>.> blood bath huh? wonder who will be getting hurt


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 26, 2010)

well, here it is. and credit to Amphi for use of the OC

Chapter 16:  Unwanted Guest


*Spoiler*: __ 



The sun rose in the sky, dying the landscape in its crimson light. On the trail toward Konoha, Sasuke walked calmly and quietly. Seita trotted beside him and Yuki was being carried by Sasuke. She was exhausted from the ordeal and her leg was burned from where the Demon Lord grabbed her but, she still managed to doze lightly. Blood and fluid still drained from her ruined eye, dying Sasuke's white shirt a dull crimson. 

They said nothing to each other, basically not knowing what else was there to say. Ninetails ruined the fragile relationship that they had. It made Sasuke wonder, was this all worth it? Can everything be forgiven and left alone? He didn't know and he was sure she didn't have the answer either.

Yuki licked her dry lips and looked around slightly. Something was odd, but she couldn't figure it out. She felt another presence, one that didn't belong in the Konoha territory. But no matter where she shifted her gaze, she saw nothing. She looked the gate and saw a shadow by the tree line, causing her blood to boil. She could smell it; another demon was here.

 Sasuke stopped at the gate, seeing Naruto, Sakura, and Itachi, waiting for him. Naruto glared, his eyes flickering from Yuki to Sasuke, biting his lip. Sakura took a quick look at Yuki then ordered some medical ninja to help bring the fox back to the hospital. Sasuke sighed, glad to be rid of the nearly dead weight.

"Care to explain why you two left unauthorized!?" Naruto growled.

"Yuki finished the job and killed Ninetails."

Naruto seemed to calm a little. Sasuke sighed.

"Look, if you want to bicker then lets go follow Sakura, I wanna see what she can do for Yuki."

Naruto grumbled but nodded in agreement and followed Sasuke. They reached the hospital in minutes and sat down on a bench, waiting for Sakura. Seita climbed up and sat between Itachi and Sasuke as Naruto sat across from them.

"Ripped her eye out, didn't he?" Itachi asked.

"Clawed it. I don't think she'll get her sight back." Sasuke replied.

Naruto sighed.

"I didn't want to do this but, I'm removing her from active duty."

Sasuke glared.

"WHAT!? DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT THIS WILL DO!?" Sasuke snarled.

"Starting today, she'll be a civilian and she will follow civilian rules. I hereby declare the Yuki Uchiha is now retired from active ninja missions." Naruto growled, ignoring Sasuke.

"Why?" Itachi asked.

"Blind on one side, can't have her on missions."

"SO!? SHE CAN LEARN HOW TO BE ALERT WITH ONE EYE!"

"Its not my decision Sasuke. I'm doing what?s best for her and you."

They remained silent.

"You condemn me to death then Naruto?" Yuki's icy voice growled.

Naruto turned to face the door, seeing Yuki glare at him.

"No. Its for your safety."

"A fox that cannot protect its home is a death sentence. You've sentenced me to death for not allowing me to do my job." Yuki hissed.

?Yuki! Get back in bed!? Sakura hissed.

Yuki glared back at Sakura.

?You need to stay off that leg and rest!?  Sakura growled.

Yuki snorted and looked away.

?Doesn?t matter.? She murmured.

Sasuke stood up and walked over to Yuki.

?If you have no more to say, we?re going home Naruto.? Sasuke growled.

?Fine.? Naruto growled.

Itachi shook his head and lead Seita out with Sasuke and Yuki in the lead. Again, it stayed silent between them all. When they reached home, Yuki crashed on the couch and sighed in relief, glad to be home. Seita and Itachi walked into the kitchen, away from the two fuming in the living room.

?Stay off that leg and rest like Sakura said.? Sasuke murmured as he propped up her bandaged leg on a pillow.

Yuki regarded him with an icy glare. Sasuke sighed, he was kind of glad that her ruined eye was covered up. She closed her eye and sighed.

?Fine.? She murmured.

?Good. I?m going to go kill Naruto. I?ll wake you when dinner is ready.? 

?Okay.? She replied quietly.

Sasuke smirked and kissed her forehead. Yuki grunted slightly in response and turned away, snoring lightly. He turned and to look at Seita and Raime, staring at him.

?Let mommy sleep, okay??

They nodded. Sasuke smiled, patted their heads, and left the house. Raime hugged her stuff animal and walked over to Yuki.

?Dad said let her sleep.? Seita warned. 

?I sheep too??? Raime whimpered.

Seita rolled his eyes and walked away as Raime climbed up on the couch and curled up next to Yuki.

-----------------

?Change it.? Sasuke growled.

Naruto raised an eyebrow and glared at the Uchiha.

?No.?

?You crushed her reason to be here! She loves this village and defends it! How dare you take it from her!?

?She?s blind in one eye. That?s a handicap. She can?t fight.?

?She can learn to cope!? 

?My decision is final.?

?Final my ass! Undo it!?

?No. Now leave before I have you removed by force.?

Sasuke growled and flipped over Naruto?s desk, dumping papers all over the floor. Naruto shook his head.

?I hope your cleaning that up.?

?Go fuck yourself Naruto.? Sasuke snarled and walked out of the room.

---------------

Seita walked back into the living room and shook his sister awake. Raime looked at him, her eyes bleary from sleep.

?Lets go outside and play, okay??

Raime nodded and climbed down from her spot next to Yuki, taking her stuffed animal with her. Seita smirked and helped his sister outside.

 As they tossed a ball back and forth, a shadow moved toward them. Seita dropped the ball in surprise and reached for a kunai from his pocket. Raime whimpered and ran behind her brother, accidentally dropping her toy. The figure stepped on her toy and kicked it behind him, looking curiously at the kids. Raime whimpered then started to cry, dismaying the figure and causing him to panic.

The fox demon on the couch woke up with a start. She knew earlier that the kids had gone to play outside. Now she heard the youngest wailing loudly. At first she thought nothing of it, thinking Raime just tripped. But again, the scent of someone that didn't belong there hung in the air. Yuki growled and ran outside.

Raime cried loudly as the figure above her tried to calm her down. He hesitated when he felt powerful chakra in the air. The next thing he knew, was that a large fox charged at him, teeth bared and claws flashing against the earth. He was flung back and held firmly down as the beast glared at him with a blood shot eye. 

He looked at her cautiously, looking for a way to escape. He could she her back leg was wrapped and that she held it off the ground, telling him that she might not catch him if he ran. He wriggled out of her grasp and bolted back into the tree line.

Yuki snarled and bounded after him, rage boiling in her veins. He climbed into a tree and Yuki smashed into it, trying to dislodge him. When that didn?t work, Yuki opened her terrible muzzle and shot flames at the tree?s base, causing the tree to combust immediately. The figure yelled and jumped out, toward Yuki?s open and waiting muzzle. He kicked her nose and rolled underneath her, avoiding the flailing tails. 

Yuki turned her head to look at him, snarling under her breathe. He kicked her bandaged leg, only to realize that aggravated her more. She roared and kicked at him, claws digging deeply into flesh. He yelled out and Yuki snapped her jaws at him. He held her jaws apart, preventing it from clamping down on him and killing him. He winced as blood dripped down his hands, realizing now her teeth were razor sharp. Yuki snarled and tried to swipe at him, missing by inches.

?Yuki!?? 

Yuki? ear twitched toward the voice and Sasuke came running up. He swore and tugged at her ear.

?Stop! You can?t kill him!?

?Gif mef onth goodth reasonth noth toth.? Yuki rumbled, finding it nearly impossible to speak clearer with her jaws pried apart.

The figure stabbed a knife in her mouth and Yuki backed away, bellowing in pain. Sasuke grabbed the figure and dragged him away before Yuki had the chance to snap at him.

?What the hell are you doing here, Amphi.? Sasuke demanded.

?Looking for you. I didn?t know you got a pet.?

?That?s Yuki that tried to murder you just now! Are you stupid to piss her off!??

The boy blinked. 

?That mangy thing is Yuki??

Yuki snarled.

?MANGY!? COME OVER HERE AND SAY THAT TO MY FACE!?

?No thanks, I don?t wanna die.?

Yuki snarled and charged at him, not caring to hear Sasuke?s objections. She was hell bent on killing this insolent person that dared to tread on her home land.


----------



## Amphi (May 26, 2010)

yay glad to see Amphi is involved  i give you +rep for that and also very good chapter, soon as i can give you rep that is


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2010)

Poor Yuki
But kill anything that's odd on your land!
Shibo: *plants a medical herb tree* :3


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 26, 2010)

yea, lol kill it all xD


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2010)

Kill everyyythhiiiiiiiiinnngggggg :33


----------



## Amphi (May 26, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Kill everyyythhiiiiiiiiinnngggggg :33



except for Amphi,  he won't die, i hope


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 26, 2010)

Amphi said:


> except for Amphi,  he won't die, i hope



my fic  i kill who i want lol


----------



## Amphi (May 26, 2010)

awwuh come on please don't >.>


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2010)

SL, kill Amphi.... When he's seventy.

It'll all work out. A nice earthquake and a mud slide. It's all written down. BTW, nice chapter. A crippled mother who can't fully protect her kids is classic.

BTW, where's that other one with RUTSU, hnnn??


----------



## Amphi (May 26, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> SL, kill Amphi.... When he's seventy.
> 
> It'll all work out. A nice earthquake and a mud slide. It's all written down. BTW, nice chapter. A crippled mother who can't fully protect her kids is classic.
> 
> BTW, where's that other one with RUTSU, hnnn??



Kill Amphi?!? How mean *sniffle* he's a nice person, if you read my fic you'd know how amphi originally met Yuki and Sasuke


----------



## mariah uchiha (May 26, 2010)

good job
loveed it


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 27, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> SL, kill Amphi.... When he's seventy.
> 
> It'll all work out. A nice earthquake and a mud slide. It's all written down. BTW, nice chapter. A crippled mother who can't fully protect her kids is classic.
> 
> BTW, where's that other one with RUTSU, hnnn??



Thanks clara.

 I'm working on it. I'll be done by this weekend i promise


----------



## Amphi (May 27, 2010)

im so anxious now to see what happens


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 27, 2010)

well, gonna have to wait until after i post a chap for the other one. OR clara will kill me if i don't


----------



## Amphi (May 27, 2010)

yeah i can wait, speaking of next chap, have you read my newest one yet?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 28, 2010)

yea, just didn't bother commenting on it


----------



## Amphi (May 28, 2010)

i noticed ^ ^


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 28, 2010)

Amphi said:


> Kill Amphi?!? How mean *sniffle* he's a nice person, if you read my fic you'd know how amphi originally met Yuki and Sasuke



I said when he's seventy. It's better than him dying while trying to reach the toilet on time.


----------



## Amphi (May 28, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> I said when he's seventy. It's better than him dying while trying to reach the toilet on time.



yes true lol Amphi will actually die before he hits seventy though


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 28, 2010)

he will?

That takes the fun out of everything!


----------



## Amphi (May 28, 2010)

yea not for awhile ^ ^ at least not in my fics, he'll probably be killed in one of Sl's fic, im only writing mine for the back story


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 6, 2010)

it is time again for an update. word of warning, *18+ content *in here. can't stand it, then don't read  *Credit to Morphine for the help*

Chapter 17: Dislike 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke's eyes widened upon jumping out of the way, as he realized Yuki was serious on killing Amphi. He paled and stood still, fear turning the blood in his veins to ice. Yuki snarled and slammed down her paw on him, the silence afterwards made Yuki grin in mad appreciation. Then suddenly, Yuki snarled in surprise as Amphi lifted her paw off of him, growling lowly. 

?You dare challenge me cat!?? Yuki bellowed.

Amphi said nothing and continued growling, Yuki?s eyes narrowed and she clawed at him. Amphi dodged and jumped at her, which was the worst move he could have done, because Yuki snapped at his tails, hanging him up in the air. Amphi yelled and tried to get at her, but Yuki wasn?t going to let that happen.

She snarled once more and threw him to the ground holding him down with a paw on his back. Amphi screamed when he felt his tails being pulled on, Yuki growled in response. Her hot breath seared his back and head, making Amphi wonder if Yuki planned on roasting him as well. To cause the most unbearable pain she could, Yuki violently ripped off his tails. Amphi yelled and struggled against the she-fox?s grasp, only to get cut by her razor sharp claws. 

Sasuke couldn?t believe what was going on. Never had he seen her act so violently toward someone and seem to savor the evil act. She was behaving like she never seem a human before. 

?Yuki stop!? Sasuke shouted, his voice cracking. What was going on with Yuki? He was beginning to lose his temper as well.

Yuki ignored him and kicked Amphi to the side in a disgusted matter. Amphi rolled around in pain and Yuki rook a step forward, eager to finish off the blood covered boy. The young Uchiha decided that this was enough and in a blink of an eye jumped before Yuki with his katana pointed at her nose.

?Cease this insanity immediately.? He hollered, his eyes shooting daggers at her.

Yuki growled lowly but unconditionally obeyed. She walked back toward the house and changed back into a human form. Seita and Raime ran to her and huddled by her, not trusting the boy. Sasuke helped Amphi up and looked him over.

?Boy, she did a number on you?.? Sasuke muttered.

?Ya think?? Amphi growled.

Amphi looked up at Yuki, only to receive a harsh glare in return.

?Why did she do that?? Amphi asked.

?Protecting the kids.? Sasuke replied.

Yuki growled as Sasuke led Amphi into the house. Sasuke made a mental note, he had to sweeten her temper or there?d be hell to pay.

--------------------

?OOOWWW!!!? Amphi yelled.

Sakura rolled her eyes and continued to work.

?Relax.? Sasuke growled, obviously annoyed.

?So, I take it Yuki?s pissed off?? Sakura asked.

?Oh yea?? Sasuke replied.

?Geez, doesn?t take much to set her off??

?Takes forever to get her in a good mood..? Sasuke mumbled.

Amphi rolled his eyes.

?So, you have to fuck her to get her in a good mood?? Amphi mused.

Sasuke glared harshly.

?You?ve no idea what I live with.? Sasuke growled.

?A moody bitch that can?t stop to see what?s up before trying to murder a visitor.?

?Oh really? You know what? I should?ve let her murder you.?

?Hey, hey you two. Stop it now.? Sakura hissed.

Sasuke snorted, stood up, and walked to the door.

?Keep him over night. I need to calm Yuki down.?

?Yea you better. She seems like she?s stressed out and maybe you two need to spend time together.? Sakura replied.

?Kind of hard with the kids-?

?Naruto and I will watch them for the night.? Sakura replied.

Sasuke grinned sheepishly.

?Thanks I guess.? He mumbled and walked out.

Amphi gagged in response. Sakura punched him lightly and continued to work.

----------

Sasuke returned home that night, finding that it was quiet. He walked into his bedroom, seeing that Yuki was still up. She regarded him with a stern glare and turned her head away to look out the window.

?Are you still mad?? He asked.

?I have every right to be upset with you.? She growled.

Sasuke sighed and sat down beside her.

?Don?t be angry with me. I thought you?d get hurt.?

?I was trying to protect the kids.? 

?I know. But that doesn?t justify attacking him.?

Yuki growled lowly and refused to respond. Sasuke shook his head and pulled her closer to him.

?Don?t be like that now. Its just us tonight..?

Yuki leaned back and sighed.

?Oh really?? She asked, suspicious already.

Sasuke smirked.

?Don?t toy with me Yuki.?

Yuki smiled evilly at him.

?I know what your thinking~? She said in a singsong tone.

Sasuke grunted in response and lightly kissed her neck, teasing her as much as he could. Yuki growled lowly, in a anger or pleasure, Sasuke wasn?t sure. He continued on, watching her body language very closely. Yuki eventually seemed to give in and meekly allowed him to lay her down against the bed. 

She purred lightly as he kissed her neck more roughly. He was going slow as possible, nearly driving Yuki insane. Sasuke smirked and worked on removing her shirt while Yuki clutched his, nails digging into the fabric and close to nicking his skin. She reached up and nipped his ear, growling very low.

?Aggressive today, aren?t you?? Sasuke mused.

Yuki looked at him, her eyes feverish with a look he knew all to well from his years with her. It excited him more and he hurried up with the undressing. In a second, all her clothes lay on the floor while Yuki worked on his. 

Sasuke looked at her carefully, the pale moonlight revealing her shallow scars from many battles. To Sasuke, it didn?t matter, she was still beautiful in his eyes. 

?Done sightseeing? Its nothing new Sasuke.? Yuki growled and bit his neck.

Sasuke raised an eyebrow and kissed her chest lightly.

?Says you.?

Yuki snorted and worked the rest of his clothes off, smirking at his naked glory. 

?Your starting to scare me now.? Sasuke mused.

?What I do??

?Relying more on fox behavior lately.?

Yuki?s face flushed slightly and he lightly ran his hand over her thighs. Yuki moaned lowly, not able to come up with a comeback because of him. Sasuke smirked.

?Oh don?t worry.? He leaned closer to her and whispered in her ear: ?I think its sexy.?

He trailed kisses around her belly and nipped her sensitive skin. Yuki growled softly and closed her eyes slightly.

?Stop fooling around and get on with it.? She mumbled.

Sasuke smirked and situated himself on top of her. Yuki felt his erection rub against the inside of her leg and stifled a moan. Sasuke bit her neck, drawing blood and then proceeded to lap it up sensually. Yuki whimpered impatiently, wanting Sasuke to just fuck her senseless already. Sasuke on the other hand, purposely waited just to test her patience.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 6, 2010)

still *18+ content*


*Spoiler*: __ 



He kneaded her breast and attacked her lips yet again. Yuki moaned into his mouth and shivered against his touch. Sasuke smiled wickedly and began to rub her clit. Yuki nearly screamed in pleasure if it weren?t for Sasuke kissing her. What pleased him the most was that she was already wet. He continued to rub it slowly, drawing gasps and moans from Yuki. He stopped just moments before she came, receiving a low whine from her in return. 

?I know, I know. But its time for the real thing to start, my little fox.? He cooed.

?Do it already.? Yuki growled.

Sasuke raised an eyebrow.

?Demanding little thing?.? He mumbled.

Before Yuki could say anything, Sasuke quickly entered her. Yuki moaned loudly as he began thrusting in and out, increasing his pace slowly. She held her hands on his sides, digging her nails in his skin slightly ever time he edged in deeper. He grunted in pain but that didn?t deter him from stopping. He began thrusting faster and harder, making Yuki moan his name loudly. Yuki closed her eyes, focusing on each of his movements, shuddering in pleasure. Soon, both of them felt their climax coming and Yuki whimpered lowly to Sasuke. Sasuke understood and began rocking faster and faster. Then Yuki moaned out his name, reaching her climax. Eager, Sasuke gave a few more thrusts before ejaculating his semen into her. 

He sighed and fell to her side, allowing her to regain her breath. Yuki mumbled lowly and cuddled up to him. Both felt tired and exhausted, but said nothing to each other.

?Sasuke?? Yuki whispered.

?Hn.? He responded.

?Are you still mad at me??

He looked at her carefully.

?About what?? He replied.

?Me losing the baby and nearly killing that kid out of my own frustration??

?No.? He kissed her cheek. ?I forgive you.?

Yuki eyed him carefully but said nothing. Sasuke pulled her closer to him and nuzzled her neck.

?Go to sleep now. No need to ponder over the past.? He mumbled, nearly half asleep himself. 

Yuki sighed an obeyed. Nothing that he said eased her though. What was forgiveness going to do if she couldn?t forgive herself? Even though she didn?t want to think those things, it still flooded her mind. She was grateful when she was finally pulled into the darkness of sleep, finally putting her mind at ease.

-------------------------

?Well, good morning Sasuke!? Naruto yelled out.

Sasuke looked up and glared. He had a feeling that his morning training was going to be interrupted. He hated it the most that it just had to be the dobe. 

?Jump in a river and drown Naruto.? Sasuke retorted and went back to stretching.

Naruto glared.

?Is that the thanks I get for watching you kids while you and Yuki ?talked? out the issues??

?Sakura volunteered, not you.?

?I?ll just keep them until you be nice.?

?Do that and you?ll end up like Amphi after Yuki got through with him.?

Naruto paled and gulped.

?She isn?t awake yet, is she??

?Nope.?

?Oh good. Well, your kids are safe and sound.?

?Better be.?

?Daddy!? Seita yelled and tackled Sasuke.

Sasuke smiled and looked around to find Raime beside Naruto, clutching her stuffed animal. 

?Come here and give daddy a hug Raime.? Sasuke mused.

Raime turned her head away and Sasuke sighed. Yuki was right, Raime didn?t like him, and it bothered him to know that.

?Alright, you two go inside and bug mom if she?s up.?

Seita smiled and dragged his sister inside with him.

?Say Naruto..?

?Yea??

?Did Raime ever speak while she was over at your house??

?Not to me. If she said anything, it was only to Sakura.?

Sasuke growled slightly.

?I?m beginning to think that Raime doesn?t like men.?

Naruto bursted out laughing. Sasuke glared in annoyance.

?Oi, Sasuke. That?s a good one!?

?She only spoke to Yuki dobe! I asked Yuki why Raime doesn?t say anything around me and she retorted that Raime doesn?t like me!?

Naruto flinched.

?Ouch. Maybe she?s one of those kids that prefer one parent then the other. Well, that would be a phase. She?ll get over it in no time.?

?She?s 3, Naruto.?

?Ok, maybe you are screwed.?

?That?s not helping!?

?Listen. You can?t force a kid to like you. She?ll warm up to you, just leave her be.?

Sasuke nodded slowly then suddenly turned around and kicked a shadow that had raced toward him. 

?Ooww!! First that mongrel, then you!??

?Amphi, what are you doing here?? Sasuke asked, a hint of annoyance in his voice.

?I wanted to talk to you.?

?Make it quick before Yuki comes out here and finishes the job.?

Amphi paled and looked around, making sure the she-fox wasn?t there.

?I want you to train me.?

Sasuke looked away.

?No.? He responded.

?Why not!??

?My son comes first. I don?t train anyone not apart of my family.?

?He?s right on that kid. Might as well leave.? Naruto replied.

?I won?t leave until you do!?

Sasuke?s eyes shifted to the house and Amphi turned to look. Yuki stood there, glaring harshly at him. Amphi gulped and watched her, waiting for the feral snarl and claws that were to come from her rage. Except, it never came. Yuki turned away and walked back into the house with the kids at her heels.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 6, 2010)

i helped, where's my credit 

lol jk


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 6, 2010)

oops, forgot. i'll put it up


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 6, 2010)

I wonder what happens when the drive starts thinning out, if you know what I mean 
Shibo: I'm good at babysitting!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 6, 2010)

Yuki: you came keep them :33
Sasuke: No
Yuki: but-
Sasuke: no


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 6, 2010)

Shibo: But...I can't have babies...
You're-
Shibo: ;-;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 6, 2010)

Yuki: keep mine :33
Sasuke:  no
Yuki: 
lol, now what to do next


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 6, 2010)

Update the other fanfic?
Shibo: She birthed them, she has the choice


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 6, 2010)

good idea :33 I'll work on that before i go to work.
Sasuke:  i fathered them. they stay


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 6, 2010)

Shibo: You killed the father of my babies...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 6, 2010)

who's having my babies in size 5?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 6, 2010)

Morphine said:


> who's having my babies in size 5?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 6, 2010)

Shibo: I'm a size 7... ;-;
You're fat.
Shibo: D< Not compared to you!
;-;


----------



## Morphine (Jun 6, 2010)

i want size 5


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 6, 2010)

I didn't have to read the part which gave Morph credit and I knew she put stuff in it.

You dirty little girl you...


----------



## Amphi (Jun 6, 2010)

very nice chap, good job SL and Morph


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 7, 2010)

actually, she revised the first part of the chapter.  the smut was all me


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 7, 2010)

Either way, I could sense the Morphine presense in the chapter.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 10, 2010)

anyways, new chap will be up later today. nearly finished


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 10, 2010)

short one, but here it is

Chapter 18:  Untitled


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki closed her study door and locked it tightly. The last thing she needed was anyone coming in and interrupting her. She limped to the table and blew the dust off an old book. She gazed at the Kitsune writing and then turned the pages until she came to a section she needed. She read over it slowly, taking in every step that was necessary.

She took out a small bowl and poured various bags of herbs in hot water. She mixed it up quickly and then looked at the small mirror on the table. She gazed at her reflection, looking at her scarred and ruined eye. 

They were wrong, she knew it. All this time, her eye was healing; she was determined to see again. She allowed her eye to open slightly so she can finally assess the rest of the damage. It looked fine to her, just with a white sheen covering the iris that meant blindness. 

She took a cloth and put it in her mouth then took out a sharp edged knife and placed it on her wrist. She looked at the book again then held her arm over the bowl. She hesitated, unsure that she should finish it. 

She made up her mind and slowly made a shallow cut, biting the cloth in her mouth to keep her from making a noise. Blood welled up from the cut and dripped into the bowl. She sighed and took the cloth out of her mouth, then wrapped up her wrist.

“This better work.” She growled.

She stirred it up again then allowed the hot liquid to cool down. As she waited, she looked around her study, gazing at books, scrolls, artifacts, and valuable items that she has collected over the years. She smirked, the study was her treasure hoard and no one else had access to it. She shook her head and checked the bowl, smiling when it was cool.

“Now…”

Yuki took a little bit of the liquid and allowed it to drip in her eye. She hissed lowly in pain, the herbs seemed to aggravate the injury. She blinked a couple of times then looked back at the bowl. 

She placed a had on her stomach, feeling empty and full of guilt.  Growling in defiance to the shadows, she added a couple more herbs and mixed it in with the liquid. Yuki took the bowl and kneeled before a small statue of the wolf god Amaterasu.

“May the great mother grant me life one last time.” She muttered lowly.

Yuki then drank the contents of the bowl. She coughed and nearly gagged from the bitter taste. But now at last, she was finished. All that was left was to rest and see if old remedy worked. She walked out of the study, locking the door behind her as she left.

------------

“PLEASE!?”

Sasuke rolled his eyes and glared at Amphi.

“No way in hell will I train you.”

“But-”

“No means no. I have better things to do today.”

“Like what!?”

“Get ready for the annual festival.” Itachi growled as he walked by.

Sasuke turned to glare at his brother.

“That’s not until tomorrow!” Sasuke hissed.

“So?” 

Itachi walked into the house while Sasuke fumed silently, thinking now was the time to kill the elder Uchiha. Itachi smirked and went into the living room, then stopped and glared when he saw Yuki curled up on the couch.


“SASUKE! THE BEAR IS ON THE COUCH!” Itachi yelled.

Yuki opened an eye and growled. Itachi glared.

“Get off my couch.” He growled.

“I seem to recall that me and Sasuke owned the place before you.” Yuki snapped.

“Doesn’t matter. Bears sleep in their caves. Now run along and eat your little berries. Oh yea, don’t forget to teach your cubs how to fish since daddy is a good for nothing.”

Yuki growled lowly.

“Keep at it and I’ll-”

“You’ll what? Maul me to death with your puny claws? Or teach me how to roll around on a ball and dance to circus music?”

Yuki glared. Itachi was in one of those moods were you couldn’t win even if your life depended on it. She growled and walked off, not willing to fight now. Sasuke stood in the door way, glaring at his brother.

“What!?” Itachi snapped.

“Bastard.” Sasuke growled and left.

Itachi mimicked him and glared at the TV, remaining silent. 

Sasuke walked into his room, walking in on Yuki who was busy changing. Yuki glared in annoyance.

“Don’t you know how to knock?” Yuki asked.

“I have seen everything Yuki.” He replied, very amused.

Yuki rolled her eyes and look at her kimono in the mirror.

“Still fits.” She muttered.

“Good. I like that one better on you.” Sasuke replied.

Yuki looked at him.

“You sure? I mean we can always go shop for a new one.”

Sasuke made a face. Shopping with her was a death wish he didn’t have, nor want.

“I’m sure Yuki. That’s more appropriate to wear for tomorrow anyways.”

Yuki nodded but continued to look herself over. Sasuke caught of glimpse of her wrist and raised an eyebrow.

“What happened to your wrist?” He asked.

‘Shit.’ Yuki thought darkly. “Its just a scratch Sasuke. I cut myself while trimming the horses hairs.” 

Sasuke seemed to accept the answer, somewhat. He didn’t want to doubt her, but he couldn’t help but wondering.

“You got to be careful Yuki.” He replied.

“I know, I know.” She growled back.

Now he was more curious. He could tell just by her tone that she was hoping he’d drop the subject. Yuki on the other hand, knew what he was thinking. She smirked and took out an outfit from the closet.

“Keep looking like that and you’ll wear this.” Yuki mused.

Sasuke glared at the outfit. It was a large kimono with pink bunnies all over it. Yuki had bought it for him as a sick joke but never got around to get rid of it.

“Never on my life.” He replied.

“Just watch what you do then. Or you’ll have your friends laughing at you during the ceremony.”

Sasuke raised his hands in surrender and left the room. Yuki chuckled and put the outfit away. Once again, she won.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2010)

The kimono...

Did she cure her eye? :33


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 10, 2010)

lol
 yesh shibo, and more


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2010)

It sounds like something Ai would use to get Oro to sleep with her

 Oh my~


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 10, 2010)

xD i thought it be hilarious 

 hehe~


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2010)

Indeed  I would think all pink with flowers all over it :3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2010)

Miss herbal essence can't get enough of torturing Sasuke. Love it.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks clara lol


----------



## Amphi (Jun 10, 2010)

very good chap^ ^


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 13, 2010)

another shorty

Chapter 19: Untitled


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi and Michi sat on the couch, rolling their eyes in disgust as Raime ran up and down the hallway, screaming loudly. Sasuke was busy trying to get a hold of her that way she was ready for the celebration today.

?I told you Sasuke?s face scares little children.? Itachi murmured to Michi.

?Oh shut up.? Michi replied.

Itachi shook his head and continued to watch Sasuke?s feeble attempts to catch the three year old. At long last, Sasuke caught her, which resulted in Raime screaming even more. Itachi and Michi covered their ears and glared at Sasuke.

?Idiot! Get Yuki!? Michi hissed.

?Yuki is out preparing herself for today.? Sasuke replied.

?Getting drunk on sake?? Itachi asked wickedly.

?No moron!? 

?Then what??

?Today is special compared to the other years.?

Itachi raised an eyebrow.

?Why??

?You?ll see tonight.?

Itachi glared as Sasuke walked off, still holding Raime. Seita walked into the room, wearing a fancy kimono and scowling. He sat by Itachi, muttering under his breath.

?I hate this time of year.? He growled.

?Get used to it kid. You dad and I had to go through it, and he still has to.?

?I wanna stay home with you two.?

?You go. I don?t need your mom mad at me because I allowed you to stay.?

Seita glared but didn?t say anything. Raime ran into the room and scrambled into Michi?s lap. Sasuke soon followed, looking pleased with himself.

?I got her to wear the outfit Yuki picked out.? He mused.

?Impressive. Now get the kid to like you and then we?ll have a party.? Itachi replied wickedly.

Sasuke glared.

?Shut up.?

?Alright. Now go have fun and I?ll see you tonight.? Itachi spat back.

Michi rolled her eyes.

?Guys are idiots, right Raime?? Michi teased.

Seita, Itachi, and Sasuke glared harshly at her. Raime just sniffed and looked away.

?Guys are idiots huh? Well, I guess loud mouth can sleep out in the barn.? Sasuke growled.

?You can?t do that!?

?Can to.?

?Itachi!?

Itachi held up his hands.

?Not my place.? Itachi bluntly said and quickly left the room before Michi could strangle him.

Sasuke sighed.

?Seita and Raime, lets go. I don?t think you two want to miss out on all the activities today.?

?Candy?? Raime asked.

Sasuke smirked.

?Yes, you?ll get some candy.?

Raime?s eyes lit up and she walked over to Sasuke, demanding to be picked up. Sasuke chuckled and pick her up. Seita just stared.

?Dad, mom is gonna kill you for buying over Raime with candy.? 

?What your mother doesn?t know, won?t hurt her. Now lets go.?

Seita rolled his eyes and followed Sasuke out.

--------------

The room was dark. Small torches burned, giving the room some light. A dark statue loomed over the room, its features staying hidden in the shadows. Incense burned lightly in front of a stone paw.  Yuki sat in front of the statue, eyes closed, head hung slightly, and whispering in another language. Her attention was completely focused, not worried for any interruptions. 

?You?ve healed up nicely from that wily old fox. Though I am surprised you lived longer then I thought.? A gruff voice growled.

Yuki opened an eye but didn?t move.

?I was wondering when you?d face me. Old coward.? Yuki said without emotion.

She stood up and turned to face the shadows. Golden, reptilian eyes met her gaze. Yuki stayed where she was, waiting. The shadow creature chuckled.

?Full of spunk I see. Well, I guess you do take after that demon. What was its name again? Kyuubi no Kitsune? Doesn?t matter, I curse that wretched beast to hell.?

?Do not speak like that of him in my presence.? Yuki growled.

?Why? You should be angry with it. It condemned you to this half existence. Even sentenced you to early death. It also gave you the false hope of being as pure as your mother.?

Yuki?s eyes narrowed dangerously.

?Father was kind and took care of me. You on the other hand, murdered my mom right? If you revere her so much, why kill her??

?I saved her from that beast. I was going to save you as well. But that beast came back so I had to flee. Now I can save what?s left.?

Yuki stepped back as the shadow creature stepped forward.

?I, Seiki the Elder, shall purify you and send you to eternal rest. Do not fear or despair, it shall be over quickly.?

Yuki smirked.

?I do not fear a coward that sends a shadow instead of coming himself.?

The shadow hissed and lunged at her. Yuki smiled and stood her ground. She wasn?t afraid, she was in the best place she could be. The creature smashed into a barrier of light before it could make contact with Yuki. It screamed in pain and backed off.

?I don?t understand! Your blood is vile! How could a pure chakra do that if your blood isn?t pure!?? It bellowed.

Yuki chuckled.

?As long as I?m in favor with the great god and in her temple, no harm will come to me from shadows of evil.?

The creature scowled.

?Mark my words. I?ll come back and slaughter you and this pathetic town.?

Then it disappeared. Yuki bit her lip and turned to face the statue. She sighed and sat back down.

?The time has come great mother. With your blessing, I shall give this village the protection it needs. Purify my chakra so that evil shall not taint what I shall bestow upon this land.? Yuki murmured.

There was a soft scratching next to her. Yuki glanced and smiled, seeing both wolf gods sat on either side of her. 

?What do you have in mind?? The black wolf, Tsyukiyomi asked.

?Essence transfer. I wish to give a portion of the pure chakra I have to improve the barrier and prevent evil creatures from harming this place again.?

Amaterasu nodded and placed a clear, glass orb in front of her. 

?Pour it into that. It?ll take awhile but we?ll keep the tainted portions out.?

Yuki smiled and picked up the glass orb. It had to be done to protect this place. Besides, she felt like she owed the village and this was how she planned to repay her debt.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

Ooooooo, a glass ball:33
Shibo: I have more candy, I own a candy factory
You're still trying to get the kids


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 13, 2010)

Sasuke: candy factory? 
Yuki: *throws ball at sasuke*

candy is little kids best friends lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

Shibo: Yes, we make mostly chocolate and seasonal candy 

I used to hate candy, only chocolate or old-fashioned candy


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 13, 2010)

Sasuke:  ......

i only eat sour candy....anyways, new chap shall be up on wed at latest


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

Shibo: What? You doubt my candy-making skillz, Mr. I-buy-my-daughter-out-with-candy?

I don't really eat candy still, mainly chocolate :l


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jun 13, 2010)

good job *claps*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2010)

mmmm... candy. That's delicious. Is there chocolate? How about whipped cream?
inner: Stop describing your fantasies with Gaara.
Hey... shut up.


----------



## Amphi (Jun 14, 2010)

nice chappy


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks lol

wtf is with everyone and getting dragoncave eggs now. copy cats


----------



## Rannic (Jun 14, 2010)

Excellent just read the whole  thing its really good.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 15, 2010)

why thank you very much  means alot when i get a new face commenting


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

No problem I like jerk Itachi he is very entertaining
I also have a question does Sasuke have his MS


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 15, 2010)

that is a surprise for later on. I will not spoil it


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Alright, guess it wait and see time now.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2010)

Other chappy update? I'll post my chappy when I'm done if you post that chappy when its done


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 15, 2010)

i have three essays to go over for school. i can't say when the chap will be updated next


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2010)

;0;

I should be working too...
Just two poems to write for tomorrow, now that big of a deal


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow... exams suck. I have all this free time to just sit back and read fanfictions and also demand chapters...

But hey, you know, I like it when people update fanfictions. *glare at Rutsu*
Ru: .... dammit same here...
See.


----------



## 25yayumi (Jun 16, 2010)

good story line sasuke lover


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 20, 2010)

alright, finally found the time to write~

Chapter 20: Gift 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke sighed and looked around, a pleasant look on his face. The streets of Konoha were packed with stands and merchants. Children ran through the crowds wearing kimonos and animal masks, laughing and chasing each other. The adults were cheerful as well, loudly conversing with each other and drinking sake to keep their merry spirits. The buildings were covered with bright festive decorations while birds flew over, singing loudly. Even the old wolf shrine has shown the occupants spirit; everything was shined to look like new. Indeed, the festival of the wolf gods had improved over the years ever since Yuki had stepped in.

?Dad!? 

Sasuke looked down at Seita.

?Can I go play with my friends?? Seita asked, giving Sasuke the old puppy face treatment.

Sasuke smirked.

?Go ahead. Meet me back here by the time the ceremony is about to start.?

?Yes sir!? He cheered and ran off.

Raime made a face and pulled at Sasuke?s bangs.

?Candy.? Raime demanded.

Sasuke chuckled nervously and got her hand off his hair.

?I hear ya Raime.?

He looked around and found a man selling cotton candy. He bought a small pink one and handed pieces to Raime as he walked around, looking at the stands. Raime stuffed each piece in her mouth greedily, giggling while the cotton candy melted in her mouth. 

?Lets go see mom now, ok??

Raime nodded, smiling. Sasuke chuckled and walked toward the shrine. He stopped at the entrance, seeing Sai sitting on the steps and drawing. 

?Drawing dicks again Sai?? Sasuke asked.

Sai looked up and smirked.

?No Sasuke. I learned my lesson from last time. I don?t need Yuki breathing down my neck and trying to kill me.? Sai replied bluntly.

?Then what on earth are you drawing??

Sai held out his arms and looked skyward.

?I?m drawing your fox Sasuke. The beautiful vixen in all her glory. When people gaze at her, they?re struck with awe and paralyzed with just a glance from her eyes. This very drawing captures the elusive beast.?

Sasuke?s eye twitched and he took the paper.

?Who the fuck gave you permission to do that?? Sasuke growled.

?Your fox herself.?

Sasuke snorted and looked at the paper. He was dumbfounded just by the sight. The brush strokes in the drawing gave the picture a lifelike appearance and a sense of movement. He gave the paper back, murmuring apologies while Sai laughed at him.

?Yuki?s inside right?? He asked.

?Yup. In the off-limits section.?

Sasuke nodded and walked inside. Raime yawned in boredom while scanning her surroundings. Sasuke stopped by a steel plated door and knocked; he knew better then to walk in on anyone here. He heard faint shuffling on the inside and then the doors swung open, allowing him to see Yuki standing there. She was pale, and her face glistened with sweat. 

?Yes?? She asked.

?Are you ok??

?Yea. Just hot in there and I was working on something that required concentration.?

?Oh?? He replied and tried to look pass her. 

Yuki growled and barred his way. 

?You cannot see until the ceremony.? She hissed.

Sasuke made a face as Raime giggled. Yuki raised an eyebrow, realizing Raime was clutching to Sasuke.

?How did that happen?? Yuki asked.

?Huh??

?You and Raime getting along. How??

?We finally came to an understanding.?

?She?s three Sasuke. What on earth did you do.? She replied bluntly.

?Nothing.?

?candy.? Raime murmured.

Yuki?s keen hearing picked that up and she glared harshly at Sasuke.

?Candy!? Sasuke! You won her over with candy!?? Yuki snapped.

Sasuke hung his head sheepishly.

?What?s wrong with that?? He asked.

?You don?t buy your kids over with candy! Its won by love and respect! God Sasuke, your so idiotic when it comes to kids!?

?Hey that?s not nice.?

?Nice!? Why I ought-?

A bell chimed loudly. Yuki sighed and looked at him, eyes flashing.

?Wait until we get home. I?ll murder you then.? She growled and walked off.

Sasuke sighed in relief and went to join the others for the gathering. Villagers and visitors gathered in the very room Yuki had locked herself in for most of the day. Monks opened curtains and windows to allow sunlight and wind into the room. All the torches were lit that shined off every face of the people there. Kids gathered at the front, wanting to be able to see. Sasuke, Raime, and Seita, stood on the sidelines, able to see everything from that spot. Naruto walked out to the front of the crowd and cleared his throat.

?Welcome all of you. Today marks the celebration of the wolf gods and our gratitude to the Kami for all her work.? Naruto said calmly.

Yuki smiled and stepped toward Naruto?s spot. Naruto grinned in reply and moved to the side.

?For all to hear, the Kami has wished to speak. May we listen in silence.? Naruto cheerfully added.

Sasuke smirked. ?I wonder how many times Sakura had to punch him to get that right.? Yuki cleared her throat and looked around, calming her nerves.

?I hope I wasn?t ruining anyone?s plans today. I know how kids and festivities get so I won?t delay any longer. I have come to realize that this village is like a safe haven for everyone. To keep it that way, I wish to bestow a gift to this village. If the Lord Hokage is willing to accept my gift.? 

Naruto nodded and stepped toward her.

?I accept.? He replied.

Yuki knelt before him, shocking the hell out of everyone that knew her. Never had Yuki done a display like that for anyone. She took out a small glass ball that glistened in a pure light and offered it to Naruto. Those that were ninjas could sense the immense power pulsing behind the glass, sending shivers down their spines. 

?I offer you a piece of my very essence. With this, shadows and demons will not ever step foot in the village, enemies and armies cannot pass the barrier. Do you accept??

?We are in debt to your kindness.?

He took the orb from her hand and gazed at it. Yuki smiled and turned her attention to the statue behind them.

?In the fox?s mouth, the ball will rest in the security of the stone fangs.? Yuki replied.

Naruto nodded, and climbed up the stone statue and placed the glowing ball in the nook between the open jaw. He jumped back down and patted Yuki?s shoulder.

?On behalf of the people here, we thank you for your gift.?

Yuki nodded as people left the room, murmuring thanks. Sasuke smirked and walked to her.

?Yuki was a nice fox today.? He teased.

Yuki shot him a glare.

?Your not off the hook yet Sasuke.? She hissed.

?I knew that. So, is that little charm really going to work??

?Yes.?

Sasuke looked up at the towering statue.

?What happens to it when you?.die?? He asked.

?It stays forever. It cannot be destroyed unless I chose to.?

Seita glared at his parents.

?We?re going to miss the fireworks?.? He growled.

Yuki patted his head.

?No were not, lets go.?

They went outside and sat down on the stone steps just as the fireworks began to shoot off in the sky. Each burst of colorful light dyed the surrounds the same color for a few seconds. Seita and Raime cheered with the other kids, happy as can be for the night. Yuki and Sasuke watched like hawks, making sure they were monitored.

?When is that restricted place going to be open in the shrine?? Sasuke asked quietly.

Yuki stared ahead, not turning to face him.

?Not for many years.? She replied.

?Why? It looks finished. Is it because of that charm of yours??

?No. It will remained restricted until the appropriate time.?

?Until when??

Yuki growled in annoyance. She knew what he was doing, pushing her to tell him what he wanted to know. He wasn?t satisfied with her bleak answers.

?You?ll see years from now. Though you won?t be happy when that happens.? She replied.

Sasuke glared.

?WHY.? 

Yuki shook her head.

?I cannot say. You would try to make sure it won?t happen. I would only hurt you more then what is needed.?

?You?re starting to piss me off Yuki. Why can?t I know??

?If I say it, then it will not come to pass. The wolves want no one to know until the new Kami says so.? 

?New Kami??

Yuki smirked.

?Raime is my successor, Sasuke. She will tell all when the time comes.?

Sasuke groaned, knowing he wasn?t going to get any further than that. He gave up, for now. They watched the rest of the fireworks in silence and then went home after it was done. Sasuke put the kids to bed while Yuki went to there room and shut the door. She smirked and locked the door, revenge time was now. Sasuke came back and tried to open the door, realizing it was locked. He banged his head against the door, growling in agitation.

?Yuki, open the door. We?re not playing this game again.?

Yuki yawned and made herself comfortable in the bed.

?You should of thought of that before buying over your daughter with candy.? Yuki replied, closing her eye. 

Sasuke swore.

?You?re still mad about that??

?Yup.?

?Come on, I?m sorry. Now let me in.?

?Sleep on the couch tonight Sasuke.?

?But-?

?Do it or I?ll come out there and hang you outside by your underwear like a flag.?

Sasuke sighed and walked away, muttering under his breath. Yuki smiled darkly; no deed goes unpunished when she?s around. She rubbed her eyes and sighed in relief. Tomorrow was the day she would be able to see again, she knew it. She couldn?t wait to harass Naruto to give her job back.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 20, 2010)

Candy. *gives Raime a bag of lollipops* :33 There you go, future Kami-chan~!
Shibo: You're worst!
 So~?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 20, 2010)

Great update.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 20, 2010)

thank you  lollipops lol
Sasuke: O.O are you trying to get me killed!?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes
Shibo:
I love the tootsie lollipops


----------



## Amphi (Jun 20, 2010)

i want candy too!! very good chap


----------



## 25yayumi (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice chapter  i want candy too


----------



## Amphi (Jun 27, 2010)

where is the candy, er i mean the next chap


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 27, 2010)

when i decide to write more :|


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 27, 2010)

That's giving me more time to write another chappy on Tuesday, tomorrow I'm gonna go work at mummeh&pappeh's store


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 27, 2010)

I probably won't post anything til wedn...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 27, 2010)

Ah

BTW, latest chappy for my fanfic


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 5, 2010)

and now, my chap is up

Chapter 21: Celebration 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seita glared at his father, who was still on the couch and asleep. He shook him slightly, not getting a response.

?Dad.? Seita said.

Sasuke snored lightly and turned away from Seita. Seita growled and took the pillow from Sasuke.

?DAD!!!? He yelled.

Sasuke woke with a start and looked around, then gazed at Seita.

?Wha?? Sasuke asked, dazed.

?Your supposed to be up.? Seita growled.

Sasuke yawned.

?Is your mother up??

?No.?

?Figures.? Sasuke muttered.

Seita glared.

?You promised to take me to the academy today.?

?Oh, that?s today? I?m sorry Seita, it slipped my mind.?

?How can it slip your mind when you?ve been bragging to uncle that I graduate before he has kids!??

Sasuke patted Seita?s head.

?Easy there, no need to get flustered with me.?

Seita glared at him as he wander back to his room. He tried to open the door, acknowledging that it was still locked. 

?Yuki, are you awake in there?? Sasuke asked.

?You better have a good reason for waking me up.? Was the growled reply.

Sasuke flinched.

?Ouch Yuki. What?s with the attitude this morning??

?I?m trying to sleep and your pissing me off!?

Sasuke sighed.

?Anyways, Seita has his test today. Can you get the party ready??

He heard a slight growl then a sigh.

?What ever you say, Sasuke.? She replied sarcastically. 

?Oh while your at it, clean up that attitude.? He snapped back.

?Go to hell.? She snarled.

Sasuke shook his head and followed Seita out the door. Itachi peered out of his room and raised an eyebrow.

?Someone is a little pissy this morning.? He mused.

Michi whacked him upside the head. 

?Leave her be. I?d be mad to if I was forced out of my job and had to live with Sasuke.?

?Isn?t it a little late in the morning for the flea bag to be sleeping in anyways?? 

?I SAID LEAVE HER BE.? Michi growled and walked past him.

Itachi waited until she disappeared from sight and went to Sasuke?s bedroom door. He took out a little pin and was about to pick the lock when something smashed into his head. He fell to the floor and looked around to see what hit him. A broken watermelon caught his gaze and he glared down the hallway at Michi.

?YOU HIT ME WITH A FREAKIN? WATERMELON!?? He yelled.

?Well, you asked for it.? Michi replied.

?I DIDN?T ASK TO BE HIT BY A FRUIT!!!?

?Shhh. Don?t make Yuki get out of bed and kill us.?

?She would only have to kill one.? Itachi growled.

?Uh oh?? 

Michi disappeared before Itachi could get a hold of her. Itachi growled and disappeared as well, not willing to let her escape. Raime yawned and walked out of her room and went to Yuki?s. She opened the door, and walked in, not knowing it was locked previously. 

?Ma?..? She mumbled as she shook Yuki slightly.

Yuki opened her eyes and smiled lightly.

?How?d you get in?? Yuki asked.

?Unlocked?.?

Yuki yawned and scratched her nose.

?Chakra lock must of worn off?? Yuki mumbled.

Raime looked at her confused.

?Oh don?t worry about it. Now want to help me today??

Raime nodded, smiling.

?Owie better?? Raime asked.

Yuki blinked then chuckled.

?Yes Raime, I?m better now.?

Yuki got out of bed and picked Raime up.

?Lets see how drunk idiot hokage and daddy get tonight.? She mused.

----------------

The party was in full swing in the evening. The women sat on the porch while most of the guys were joking around, drinking wine and other alcoholic drinks. Itachi sat far away from the rowdy guys, glaring at his brother. Yuki and Sakura sat by each other, conversing quietly as Seita ran around, sporting his new headband.

?I can?t believe your eye healed quickly.? Sakura said.

Yuki smiled weakly.

?I just used an old remedy??

?Mind sharing??

?Can?t share it.?

?Oh.?

Naruto walked up to them, smiling slightly.

?Hello ladies.? He cheered.

Yuki glared.

?Idiot Hokage, I demand my position back.?

Naruto sighed.

?Yuki, we?ve been over this, I can?t do that.?

Yuki growled, stood up, and picked him up by the collar of his shirt. 

?Either you do it, or I?ll kill you.? She hissed.

Naruto paled.

?Ok, ok, ok!! You got it back!?

Yuki smiled and dropped him. Naruto scrambled away as she sat back down.

?That was mean.? Sakura said.

?He deserved it.? Yuki spat back.

Sakura poured them both a glass of wine and sighed. Yuki cringed her nose and watched in amusement as Sasuke and some guys were hanging off each other, drunk and joking around.

?He?s going to regret that in the morning.? Yuki chuckled.

?Hangovers bad for him??

?Oh yea?? 

?Don?t you think you?d should-?

?Nope.?

Sakura watched Yuki, keeping silent. Through the whole party, Sakura noted that Yuki wouldn?t touch any drinks that wasn?t water or juice. In fact, it seemed that she was avoiding it. The glass Sakura had poured her remained untouched.

?Yuki, are you okay?? Sakura asked.

?Yea, why??

?You haven?t touched your wine glass.?

Yuki chuckled.

?I don?t drink any alcohol Sakura. It makes me sick all the time, ask Sasuke when he?s sober. He?ll tell you the same thing.?

Sakura raised an eyebrow and said nothing. Toward the end of the party, Yuki ended up dragging Sasuke inside before he could drink anymore. She saw the guests out and glared at Sakura when she looked at her like they were in a doctor?s office. She shook her head and walked back inside, then stopped to glare at Itachi. 

?What.? She growled.

?Why is the drunk moron on the couch??

?Because I don?t need the smell of alcohol in my room.? Yuki replied.

Itachi smirked.

?One day, I swear I?ll get you back for this.?

?My house, my couch, you?re a guest. Do the math weasel.?

Yuki ignored him and headed back to her room.  Itachi raised an eyebrow and smiled darkly. 

?Oh revenge is a sweet thing?? He mused.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice chap.

Hey, I'm kind of slow in updating and I'll be gone for a week next Sunday. By the way.

And SL, I'm expecting chappy in other FF!! >,<

Worky pleasey!!


----------



## Amphi (Jul 5, 2010)

very nice chappy


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jul 6, 2010)

awesome nesss


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 6, 2010)

I loved it
Shibo: Hahahahhahaaaaaa, time for me to get to work *takes out black and purple sharpies* >3
o-o"


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 6, 2010)

I see clara lol

 thanks for the comments. next chapter has hung over sasuke bashing


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 7, 2010)

Finally read teh whole thing. This story is epic.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 7, 2010)

why thank you.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 7, 2010)

You are welcome.


----------



## 25yayumi (Jul 7, 2010)

haha I wonder what itachi will do to get revenge


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 7, 2010)

>:3 secret~


----------



## 25yayumi (Jul 7, 2010)

ahh but I wana know now, write more!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 11, 2010)

new one~

Chapter 22: Revenge?


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the quietness of the morning, a shadow kept running back and forth in the house. Itachi was up before anyone else, just the way he wanted it. His brother was passed out on the couch, mumbling in his sleep. Itachi smirked, Sasuke would have one hell of a hang over when he woke up. It worked for him, he wouldn’t have interference from Sasuke while he got revenge on Yuki. He went into the storage closet and rummaged through Sasuke’s old things until he came across the scroll he was looking for. 

“Hello there, I’ve been looking for you.” He mused.

He snatched it and ran to Sasuke’s room, smiling darkly. He opened the door and peered in, making sure Yuki was asleep. 

“Excellent. I’m glad you sleep like a bear.” He murmured.

He opened the scroll and threw it in the room, smirking when a large snake appeared on the floor. 

“Bon appétit, snaky.” 

He shut the door and locked it, then went back to bed. The snake hissed slightly and slithered its way up to the bed. It easily climbed on the bed and wound its way up to the sleeping fox. Its tongue flickered over her skin, tasting its sleeping meal. Yuki snapped awake and screeched when she saw her company. The snake hissed and snapped at her. Yuki tumbled out of her bed and scrambled toward the door, only to horrifyingly realize that someone had locked it. She pounded on the door, growing deathly pale when the snake started to move toward her.

“HEY!! SOMEONE HELP!!!” Yuki yelled.

No answer came. Yuki swore, mentally beating herself for not keeping a weapon in her room. She ran to the window, only to be blocked by the snake. It forced her into the corner, hissing lowly. Yuki quivered; she dared not take the form of a fox in the house to help defend herself.

“SASUKE HELP!!” Yuki screamed.

Sasuke jolted awake, hearing screaming. He tumbled off the couch, his head throbbing in protest. He still got up anyways and ran down the hallway to his room. He tried the knob, seeing it was locked.

“Yuki!?” He yelled.

“Sasuke.” He heard her whimper.

“What’s going on in there!?”

“Just help!”

“Unlock the door then!”

“I can’t! It’s going to eat me!”

“What!?”

He kicked at the door, still not opening it. Michi slammed open her door, a pissed off look on her face.

“What the fuck is going on!?” She yelled.

“There’s something in Yuki’s room that’s going to eat her if I don’t get in there!” Sasuke snapped.

“What!?”

“That’s what I said!”

Seita and Raime peered out of their rooms, scared looks in their eyes. Itachi was the only one calm, and seemingly amused. Sasuke snarled and used a lightning chakra blade on the door, slicing it to bits and allowing him access. He swore when he saw the large snake and Yuki cowering in the corner in fear. 

The snake hissed and lunged at Yuki. Yuki screeched and cowered in a ball as she heard a sick thud next to her. She opened her eyes to see the snake beheaded and Sasuke standing over her, breathing heavily. She bursted into tears and Sasuke pulled her into a hug, trying to calm her down.

“Its ok, its ok, its dead now.” He murmured.

“The fucking thing came out of nowhere.” Yuki wailed. 

“Its alright now Yuki. Its dead, it can’t hurt you now.”

Itachi scoffed.

“Big baby. You afraid of a snake?” He growled.

Sasuke glared at him.

“That thing almost ate her!”

“She’s alive isn’t she?”

“You son of a bitch! You did this, didn’t you!?”

“I’m not denying it.”

Yuki stared as Sasuke growled. He walked up to Itachi and shoved him into the hallway.

“I’m tired of you doing shit like this. What if that thing ate Yuki? What if it got out and ate the kids? Are you retarded!?” Sasuke snarled.

“Chill Sasuke.”

“Chill!? I’ve had it! This is the last straw! I want you out of this house! You get your things and get the fuck out! I don’t want to see you again!” 

Itachi stared.

“Your joking right?”

“Is this a joke!? You scared Yuki to death! You know damn well she’s deathly afraid of snakes!”

“So? She can fight, can’t she?”

“You got three days to get the hell out or I’ll have you arrested.” Sasuke snapped and walked back into his room.

Michi glared at Itachi.

“You just didn’t know when to stop, did you? Now you got us kicked out and there’s no way in hell will Yuki forgive you for this.” Michi growled.

“Yuki will, like always.”

“Not this time Itachi, not this time.”

Itachi raised an eyebrow.

“Is there something I’m not aware of?”

“I’m not breaking my promise to not tell.”

Something clicked in Itachi’s mind and he glared harshly at Michi.

“When.” He growled.

“Beats me. Tell you the truth, ask Yuki what the hell she drank that day she locked herself up in her study.”

“Weren’t you guys going to say anything!?”

“They want it hush. Yuki’s concerned that someone is still out there to hurt her.”

“If I knew that in the first place, I wouldn’t have done that!”

Michi walked up to him.

“It stays hush. Only until Sasuke has ratted out the man that Yuki saw during the festival.”

“She staying home?”

Michi nodded.

“She doesn’t go outside the village at all. That’s the deal Sasuke worked out with her.”

“Deal? What does he have to do then?”

Michi chuckled and walked away, ticking off Itachi.

“Hey! I’m talking to you!”

He tore after her, leaving Seita and Raime to stare after them. Seita groaned and hung his head.

“Not another one.” He murmured.

Raime looked at him in confusion. Seita smirked lightly.

“Mom and dad don’t like you so they’re getting a new kid to be my younger sibling.” 

“No. They love me.” Raime retorted.

“I thought that too, until daddy said he was tired of you not loving him. So he and mom decided to get a new kid.”

“Liar.” Raime growled.

“Go ask mom and dad, they’ll tell you.”

Raime walked down the hallway and into the room. Seita smacked himself in the head, realizing that he just condemned himself to severe punishment.

“Ma?”

Yuki and Sasuke looked over at Raime.

“Yes?” Yuki asked.

“Do you and daddy love me? Brother said you didn’t and your replacing me…”

Sasuke and Yuki exchanged looks, both silently agreeing to punish Seita.

“Don’t listen to your brother okay? He’s being difficult.” Sasuke replied.

“And we do love you.” Yuki added.

Raime nodded.

“Where do babies come from?” Raime asked.

Yuki and Sasuke froze, not expecting that question. They looked nervously at each other and gulped.

“Oh god..” Sasuke mumbled and smacked himself.

“Well….” Yuki trailed off and looked at Sasuke for help.

Sasuke shrugged his shoulders, basically telling Yuki he wasn’t going to say anything more. Yuki glared at him and mentally noted that Seita was in trouble big time.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 11, 2010)

SNAKEYYYY ;0;
Shibo: I can tell
SNAKEY ;-;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 11, 2010)

oh really now?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 11, 2010)

Shibo: *nods* They come after the mommy eats enough food and pops a baby out
 You censored it
Shibo:


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 11, 2010)

i see no censorship here


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 11, 2010)

Shibo:  I know the real way, but that's what dad told me


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 11, 2010)

no one ever told me. I knew without help


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 11, 2010)

Same here I never asked
Shibo: o-o"


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice chap.

Codi: Man Itachi's a dick.

You're just now noticing this?

Codi: No. I always thought he was an ass, but wat he did to Yuki was a dick move.

Yes it was. /Sean Connery impersonation


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 12, 2010)

It was. theres always a dick in every family lol


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jul 13, 2010)

yah i totally agree with that statement , sometime more than one


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 28, 2010)

fianlly a new one lol

Chapter 23:  The Looming Shadow


*Spoiler*: __ 



The stone stairwell was cold and dark while rats scurried about. Yuki walked down into the darkness, her claws clicking against the stone and her eyes watching the darkness. She grimaced slightly as her body occasionally rubbed against the walls in the narrow part of the passage, getting spiders and cobwebs on her fur. 

“Stupid wall…” She growled.

She heard Sasuke chuckle from behind her.

“Are you sure its not because your getting fa-”

Yuki looked over her shoulder.

“Say it and die.” She spat.

Sasuke blinked.

“Fat.”

Yuki growled and twisted around to snap at him. That only resulted in her getting wedged in the narrow passage. Sasuke smirked, amusement in his eyes.

“Oh dang it. I forgot to grab enough butter to help get you unstuck.” He mocked.

Yuki growled.

“Sasuke!”

“I know.”

He tried to push her back, not making any progress.

“Put some muscle into it!” Yuki snapped.

“Well I’m not the one that thought she could eat me in a narrow passage.” Sasuke retorted.

“Baka!”

“Oh would you look at that, I see a snake at your feet.”

“SNAKE!?” 

Yuki squirmed until she fell backwards. Sasuke bursted out laughing, unable to keep a straight face.

“I’m sorry, I thought that would help, I didn’t think it actually would work!” 

“You lied about the snake!?” Yuki snapped.

“Yes.” 

Yuki growled as she got to her feet, then continued down the passage. Sasuke followed, still amused. They reached a darker chamber and Yuki prowled into the dark, not bothered. She stopped and stood up against a stone pillar and lit the top on fire. The blaze cast a dim glow in the chamber, chasing away the darkness. Yuki sighed in content and curled up on the floor around the pillar. Sasuke smiled lightly and patted her muzzle.

“Are you sure about staying here?” He asked,

“Sasuke, its to be safe. And I don’t want anyone to disturb me.” Yuki replied, her eyes already heavy.

Sasuke grimaced.

“Is that even healthy? To sleep so long I mean.”

“Yes. Foxes sleep for the first three months to-” She yawned and rested her head on a paw. “-extend most of the energy on the child.”

“I know that. I just feel staying here isn’t necessary for you. I mean, Itachi is gone now, so you’ll be safe at home and the kids know better then to bother you.”

“It isn’t that. Its that bastard that’s still out there.”

Sasuke sighed.

“Fine.”

Yuki smiled.

“Remember the seal I taught you so you can get in here. This place will be safe.” She mumbled lowly before finally going to sleep.

Sasuke kissed her head and turned away.

“Sleep well, I’ll see you when you wake…”

------------------------------------------------------

Seita plopped onto the couch and turned on the TV. Raime sat in front of the couch, drawing and coloring. Seita nudged her with his foot, interested in what she was doing.

“What are you drawing there?” He asked.

“Tings.” Raime replied.

“What kind of things?”

Raime grinned broadly at him and climbed on the couch with him, dragging her drawings with her. Seita looked over one, seeing a poorly drawn dragon scribbled in black crayon and what kind of looking like a deformed fox in front of it.

“Like it?” Raime asked.

“Uh Rai, why does this dragon have two heads?” Seita asked, slightly confused.

“Beca it does.”

“Okay, then what is with the fat fox?”

“Dat’s ma.”

“You drew mom fat with a two headed dragon in the picture. Did dad let you have sugar again?”

“No…”

“Then why did you draw this?”

“I saw it.”

Seita raised an eyebrow.

“When? I don’t recall ma ever fighting a dragon.”

“I was sleeping.”

“So you were dreaming.”

“It wasn’t a dweem!! The wolfy said so!”

“Wolf?”

Raime nodded her head vigorously.

“The snowy wolf.”

Seita laughed.

“Oh Raime, your so full of it.”

Raime growled and shoved a piece of paper in his face. On the paper was a red scribbled drawing of a lady and a black scribbled drawing of a old man.

“Dat’s the mean people! Dey wanna hurt mama and da baby!”

Seita sighed.

“It was a dream Raime.”

“It wasn’t! Dey’re coming here while mama sleeps!!”

“No. Its your imagination.”

Raime scowled at him, still determined to not be told different.

--------------------------------------

Naruto and Sasuke waited by the village gate as a elderly man and a young woman entered. Naruto sighed and raised his hand.

“I welcome thee, High Priest of Amaterasu.” Naruto said in a formal manner.

“Oh no need for that my young follower.” The old man replied.

Sasuke raised an eyebrow, realizing the young woman was staring at him.

“Can I help you?” Sasuke growled.

“Oh, I just can’t believe I’m looking at one of the famous shinobi.” The woman replied.

“Charming, but I’m married.” Sasuke retorted.

Naruto slapped Sasuke in the back of his head.

“My apologies sir, Sasuke thinks he can be rude to whoever.” Naruto growled, glaring at Sasuke.

Sasuke shrugged his shoulders without making a comment.

“Its alright. Where is the young Kami? You said I could meet her.”

“She’s not to be disturbed for awhile.” Sasuke growled in a warning tone.

The old man blinked, not phased by the clear warning.

“That’s quite alright. I will wait patiently for her.” He replied.

“That will be a LONG time.” Sasuke snapped and walked away.

Naruto sighed and tailed after him, followed slowly by the other two. The woman licked her lips.

“I get to taste his blood right?” She asked the old man while watching Sasuke.

“In due time my little servant. We must ferret out the daughter of Ryuu first.”

“I get her too, right?”

The old man glared at her.

“Don’t get greedy now vampire dragon. You get what your master gives you.”

She scowled.

“Fine….”


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 28, 2010)

Interesting~
Shibo: YUKI'S PHAT O:
o.o"
Shibo:  I know slang~
I dun D: Teach meh! ;-;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 28, 2010)

very interesting lol


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jul 28, 2010)

oh the plot thickens *rubs hand together evilly*


----------



## Amphi (Jul 28, 2010)

fat yuki lolz


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 28, 2010)

This is getting good.
Codi: :rofl Yuki is fat!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! *takes deep breath* Oh my God, thats hilarious.
Dude, your an asshole.
Codi: C'mon man. You know its funny.
So? *stifles a laugh* :rofl


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 28, 2010)

Yuki:  i hear people that need to die 
 no, they just like the joke


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 3, 2010)

after a long ordeal and being busy, I have some news. a new chapter is being worked on but I will not post until tomorrow. until then,


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 3, 2010)

finalllyyyyyy


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 3, 2010)

I will delay it if i feel like it


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 3, 2010)

ffffffffff


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 3, 2010)

i love messing with you people


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 4, 2010)

Just cuz I'm a jerk, here's the finally new update 

Chapter 24: ill intent


*Spoiler*: __ 




As the weeks and months all rolled by, Sasuke began to notice the sense of dread accumulating in the air. He wasn?t that sensitive to it, but he could tell something was amiss. He watched Raime as well, for she was just as sensitive to it as her mother. He couldn?t figure out what it was. He sighed and looked out the window. Very soon, he knew Yuki would finally wake from her deep slumber. She slept longer then she said she would, but Sasuke had a feeling she?d be up very shortly.

He looked to the opposite window, seeing that Raime was looking out it, well, more like glaring. He noticed she?d been doing that ever since the old man and his lady friend kept coming over and asking if Yuki returned. 

?Rai, what are you doing?? Sasuke asked.

?Eeping watch?? She replied.

?Why??

?For da meany people..?

He sighed.

?Raime, they?re not going to do anything. Stop being paranoid.?

?Daddy! I tell you they wanna hurt ?er!?

?No they don?t Raime.?

Raime glared at him, pouting slightly.

?Uncle weasel bellives me?? Raime replied.

Sasuke flinched. Itachi believing a youngster? He couldn?t believe it. Well, then again, Itachi believed in the impossible?A knock on the door brought him back to his senses. He sighed and walked to the door, seeing exactly what Raime didn?t want here.

?Can I help you?? Sasuke asked annoyed.

The red head blinked.

?Why yes, my master wishes to know if-?

?She isn?t here.? Sasuke growled.

?May I come in?? She asked.

Sasuke sighed, something about this girl seemed all to familiar to him.

?Sure.? 

She walked in and sat on a chair. Raime cringed her nose in distrust, an action that clearly reminded Sasuke of her mother.

?I ish watching you?? Raime growled.

The woman glared at her.

?My word, such a rude child.?

?She thinks like her mother. Raime, go to your room.? 

Raime glared at her dad and then sulked out of the room. Sasuke sighed yet again and looked at the lady.

?Make this quick, I gotta be somewhere shortly.?

The woman gazed at him, sending chills down his spine.

?Uchiha Sasuke, we would like to know where the she fox is.? She asked in a seemingly hypnotic tone.

Sasuke shook his head. This lady was using some kind of power on him, he knew it. He was trying very hard to clear the mist from his mind, but it was to no avail. The icy claws of her power gripped him tightly.

?In a safe house.? He mumbled lowly.

?Oh? And how to you get in??

?A fire seal protects the entrance??

She smiled darkly.

?Very good my dear. Now hold still while I find its location in your mind?? She hissed.

She approached him and put a hand on his shoulder. Instantly, she shifted through his mind to find any information she needed. Just as when she thought she found it, a fiery compulsion lashed out at her. She yelled out in pain as her arms felt like they were on fire. It all fell silent and she found herself in a dark area and in front of the very fox she was hunting. They stared at each other, saying nothing. Then, the beast roared loudly, sending her flying across the room. 

She hissed in pain and looked to see that she was still in the house. She stood up and bit her lip.

?Her mind protects your?s like a watch dog?.Little bitch lashed out at me.? She growled.

She thought for a moment and gazed at the possessed Uchiha.

?Take me to her.?

Just then, she felt sharp stabbing pain from her back. She yelled and ripped off the little beast that dared claw her. A little silver fox jumped to the floor in front of her and growled.

?So, your one too eh? Stupid rat, I?ll make you an appetizer.?

The fox turn tail and ran while the woman chased it around the house. The fox stopped running when the woman wasn?t behind it. It turned around looking and was stuffed into a bag suddenly.

?Little bastard. But at least I have your mother?s full cooperation now.?

The woman tied a knot in the bag and walked out the door.

?Lead on Uchiha.? She commanded.

----------------

?Your late.? The old man growled.

?Sorry, but one of the rats turned out to be a beast as well.? The woman growled while holding up a squirming bag.

?Gotta kill it as well.? The man murmured.

The woman nodded.

?Uchiha, open the gate.?

The two waited eagerly as Sasuke drew a seal on the rock face of a cliff. The markings burned into the stone and a doorway suddenly appeared. The old man shoved Sasuke to the side and ran down the dark stair well. His companion shook her head and followed. When they reached the small chamber, the old man was furious. The small space was empty, no sign of his prey at all.

?Where is she!?? He snarled.

He looked around angrily, trying to see if he missed anything. 

?GOD DAMN IT!!!!? He snarled.

He turned and glared at his companion and Sasuke then slapped Sasuke across the face. Sasuke blinked then gazed around.

?Where?s the beast!?? The man snarled.

Sasuke glared.

?I see, Raime was right, you weren?t any good.?

The old man growled and grabbed the bag, then held it up in front of Sasuke.

?Tell me or the rat dies.?

Sasuke bit his lip. He was caught and now he had to make a decision he didn?t want to. A liquid slowly dripped from the ceiling and landed on the old man?s shoulder, oozing down very slowly. The old man blinked and touched the slimy liquid, looking at it closely. 

?Saliva?? He muttered.

More dripped on his head and he gazed up, freezing instantly. Yuki glared down at him, her mouth open to reveal her saliva covered fangs. Her red fur seemed to capture the light in the room, making her stand out more, and she was also noticeably a little pudgy around her belly area. Her claws dug into the rocky ceiling and her tails twisted around in agitation, adding to the pissed off look on her face. 

?So we finally meet face to face.? Yuki hissed.

?Child of destruction. I have come to cleanse your soul and the soul of the child you corrupted as well. Come down and face your death.? 

Yuki hissed lowly.

?You speak boldly for an old flapper.? Her voice rumbled deep in her throat.

?You are full of bull shit, child. Now, get down here.?

?If I refuse?? Yuki snapped.

?I kill your child that my friend has caught.?

?Friend??

?Come out girl.?

Yuki?s eyes narrowed sharply and the fur on her neck stood bristled up when she gazed at the red headed woman.

?Karin!?? Yuki bellowed.

Sasuke?s eyes grew wide in shock and horror. The woman smiled.

?Life hasn?t been so kind to you, now has it, Yuki?? Karin mused.

Yuki?s muscles tightened in her neck and forelegs. Oh how she wished she could wipe the smirk off the suppose to be dead Karin, but she knew she had to keep her calm. If not, she?d risk everything that now that she had held dear to her.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 4, 2010)

Kill the Karin!
Shibo: *holds up a pike* :33


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 4, 2010)

some people just don't know when to die


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 4, 2010)

Shibo: *coughcoughKuromarucoughcough* owo *pokes Karin with the pike* Hai bbq.


----------



## Amphi (Sep 4, 2010)

very good chappy


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 4, 2010)

thank you lol.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 4, 2010)

And then Indian Clara swoops in for the rescue screaming 'Ima scalp ya, bitch!'

Then Karin's scalp flies away in Clara's hand as she disappears into the trees.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 5, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> And then Indian Clara swoops in for the rescue screaming 'Ima scalp ya, bitch!'
> 
> Then Karin's scalp flies away in Clara's hand as she disappears into the trees.



wtf? Ok then....


----------



## angelababy (Sep 8, 2010)

great job! i like this, lol....


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice update.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 9, 2010)

new chapter will be posted some time soon


----------



## mariah uchiha (Oct 10, 2010)

awesome ^.^


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 10, 2010)

can't say when though


----------



## Amphi (Oct 11, 2010)

XD awesome chap, karin makes a good vampire dragon thingy , flappers haha


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 11, 2010)

thank you


----------



## mariah uchiha (Oct 11, 2010)

good job ^.^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 12, 2010)

Yuki: PWNING!!
Rutsu: *popcorn* You're gonna bleed like Ichigo aren't you? A sea of blood and you won't even pass out.
Yuki: ...
Rutsu: *sigh* Ok, you'll be like Naruto, give a Speech-no-jutsu or recieve a Speech-no-jutsu.
Yuki: Don't compare me to the dumbshits.
Rutsu: Well excuse me pregnant lady! God damn... *Sips soda*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 12, 2010)

Shibo: Kill the poser vampy! :33
 Clara I wanna quote that.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 12, 2010)

i love these comments


----------



## Amphi (Nov 15, 2010)

waiting for chap


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 16, 2010)

Chap? Please?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 26, 2010)

i tried to post this yesterday in honor of turkey killing day. but oh well, you got it now, a nice long chappy

Chapter 26: A New Breed of Creature


*Spoiler*: __ 



Before Sasuke could blink an eye, Yuki had once again assumed her form of a fox and launched herself at the vampire dragon. Yuki refused to call it Karin, because of the beast?s black heart had twisted and corrupted Karin?s spirit. Yuki knew it was too late to save the trapped spirit, forcing her to make a decision she had longed to avoid; killing the beast. The two beasts met each other within bounds and began trying to tear each other apart from existence. 

Sasuke couldn?t help but stare in mutual horror as blood sprayed everywhere at each violent blow, spattering the floor and walls with crimson liquid. Both creatures were equipped with deadly claws and fangs, which could easily rip open even a dragon?s hide. Sasuke knew it wouldn?t be long until one of them hit something vital and cause immediate death.

The dragon quickly pinned Yuki down but didn?t land a fatal blow to her exposed neck. Instead, the beast hummed in satisfaction of catching her prey.

?Long have I sought to kill you and bring you back to the world of eternal shadow.? It hissed.

?You mean even in death you still lust after Sasuke?? Yuki replied in a snarl.

Sasuke glared at Yuki.

?I do not need that mortal now that I gained an immortal body.? The creature replied.

Yuki bared her fangs.

?You are not the blind red head from years past. You are a dark essence that has taken up her memories and bound into a vile form.? 

The dragon blinked.

?Vile? You shouldn?t be talking! You aren?t a perfect being either.? It grinned evilly and lowered its muzzle to Yuki?s tattered ear. ?In fact, I know about your true self, your eternal darkness that casts its shadow over everything you claim to stand for.?

Yuki?s eyes went wide and she remained silent, quivering at each venomous word. Sasuke growled and drew his blade. The dragon smiled in glee.

?Yes. Listen well kit and Uchiha. That night of the red moon with Ninetails on the mountain, you battled him revealing extraordinary powers that were once unheard of from you. He could not harm you because your hide became impenetrable until he burned you with the heat of the mountain.? A darker voice muttered.

Yuki?s eyes flickered to the shadows and a greater dragon prowled forward. Its scales gleamed blue but that was not what caught Yuki?s and Sasuke?s attention. The dragon had two heads, glaring down at them all. 

?Shut the hell up!? Sasuke yelled.

The two headed dragon chuckled.

?Such brave words for a mortal who has no idea what he is messing with.?

Yuki?s eyes narrowed and she struggled against the vampire?s grip.

?You are the shadow that visited me on the eve of Amaterasu?s festival! You?re the man name Seiki the Elder!? Yuki yelled.

?Very true my little clan member.?

Yuki howled in anger and ripped out the throat of the vampire then launched herself at the twin headed beast. Before she could get after it, the other head snapped it?s jaws around her back leg and threw her into the air. Before Yuki could gain the sense of her where a abouts, she struck the rocky ceiling with a loud crack against her skull and fell back to the ground with a loud thud. 

Yuki?s sense were jumbled in her mind, unable to get a clear picture of what was going on. Her breathing became shallow as her vision began to fade in and out. Her ears rang and in the mess, she could hear Sasuke yelling in outrage at the beast that caused this mess and then a loud thwack. After that, black and silence dominated her mind.

She could smell blood, freshly spilled blood. Her vision  began to clear; revealing a still Sasuke before her. His shirt was torn and bloody, his sword was thrown against the wall by the dead vampire. Yuki made a great effort to stand up but as soon as she was barely an inch of the ground, a sapphire paw grabbed her neck and held her off the ground.

?Knocked out of your sense eh??

?Looks like it brother. Shall we kill her now??

Yuki blinked. _What?s going on?_

?No, we need to save the unborn baby. It?ll die if we kill her now.?

?But brother, isn?t it early to do so??.I wanna kill her now!? 

?The baby develops faster when the mother is in a creature?s form. The baby is more then ready.?

Yuki?s mind tried to put the pieces together. _I get it now??twin headed dragon??_

?But her power??

?We shall rip it out of her as well.?

?Is the man dead??

?Should be.?

?Lets do it then.?

Yuki felt herself being flung backwards onto her back, her head cracking against the floor, stunning her once again. Yuki groaned and weakly kicked at the dragon?s belly. She heard the beast chuckle lowly and then the paw on her neck tightened, cutting off her air flow. She growled and then blacked out due to lack of air.

----------

?Yuki!? A voice growled.

Yuki?s eyes fluttered open slowly but she made no response.

?Answer me if your alive!?

Yuki opened her mouth but only managed to make a croaking noise in her throat.

?Dear god you?re a bloody mess.? 

Yuki blinked and shifted her gaze up at Sasuke, who had a deeply concerned look on his face. Yuki groaned, she felt so bad.

?Is this hell?? She whispered.

?No but I think you?d be better off.?

?why??

?Yuki, they cut you open, your bleeding like crazy. I?ve been busy trying to stitch up what I could.?

She sat up, her gut burning in agony.

?Why?d they do that!?? 

?I don?t-?

?WHAT DID THEY DO!??


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke smacked her nose.

“Calm down! I don’t need you to get hysterical!”

“I gotta go after him!” She yelled.

“Fine. I’m coming though.” Sasuke grumbled.

Yuki grunted and forced herself up. Sasuke trailed in front of her and walked down the hall. Yuki limped after him until they reached a long stairwell. She only managed to make a couple steps until she collapsed against the stone; her blood pooling out of the wounds and into the cracks in the steps. 

“Yuki!” Sasuke yelled.

Yuki looked at him, her eyes cloudy.

“I can’t make it Sasuke.” Yuki mumbled.

“Not uh, you are not going to be pulling this shit with me! Get up now!”

“I’ve no energy left! My life is slipping away faster than you think it is!”

Sasuke glared.

“Get up. Fight this all.” He stated.

“Pushing me will get you no where. He ripped out what made me, me. Without my power, I still won’t stand a chance against him!”

“So your just going to lay there like a beaten dog? Going to wallow in your misery and hope death will set you free?”

Yuki didn’t answer.

“So this is it? I’m suppose to remember you in this pathetic state? I’m going to return home and tell all that the Great Kami was nothing but a coward in her hour of death?”

“Even the mighty wolf knows when it has been bested.” Yuki replied.

Sasuke scoffed and shook his head. 

“You know, I can’t believe you. Your quitting before you even get a chance to fight him. Why are you refusing to fight him like you did with Madara and Ninetails?”

Yuki stared at him.

“We can’t win this Sasuke. I’m not strong enough to defeat a dragon like that. I’m not my father, nor my mother. I do not possess the skills, nor the wisdom. You all make me out to be the hero while I rather turn tail and run. All I want is peace.”

“Peace is nothing if you don’t fight for it!”

Yuki smiled softly and closed her eyes.

“Sasuke, my path stops here. Please, as my last request, go on without me.” Yuki mumbled.

Sasuke blinked, not believing his ears.

“Yuki-”

Her eyes snapped open and she bared her teeth at him.

“Go now! The more time you waste here trying to assure yourself I might pull through, that beast will have killed what is left! NOW GO!”

Sasuke bit his lip and ran up the stairs. He didn’t stop to look back but continued onward to the top. He skidded to a halt in a large room, the dragon having its back turned to him. Raime sat in a cage to the left, silent as she eyed him.

“Hey bastard! Did you miss me!?” Sasuke yelled.

“The more experienced warriors keep their traps shut to gain the element of surprise. To answer you question, I hoped you died.” The dragon replied.

Sasuke growled.

“Shut up! I’m going to make you pay for hurting Yuki!”

Seiki turned to glare at Sasuke.

“Quite. You’ll wake the child with your ruckus.”

Sasuke froze.

“Raime is awake right there…”

“I’m not talking about that one. I’m talking about the one I spared from Yuki’s death.”

Sasuke nearly stopped breathing at that point. Seiki chuckled and held up a crystal that pulsed with enormous power.

“I spared it after I removed Yuki’s ‘legendary’ power.”

“You bastard….” Sasuke whispered.

“Oh? I think I got the right to kill filthy half breeds in my clan.”

“No you don’t!”

“Hmph…”

Seiki twisted the crystal and a dark bolt of chakra shot at the ground in front of Sasuke. Sasuke jumped back and glared at the dragon. _I got to get that away from him…_

Sasuke yelled and charged at the dragon, weaving in between the beast’s snapping jaws and snatched the crystal. Seiki roared in frustration and swatted at Sasuke, sending him flying back to the stairwell. Before Sasuke could get a grip, the crystal fell out of his hand and tumbled down the stairwell.

“You idiot human! You just threw away a great piece of power! I’ll kill you for it!” Seiki roared.

The roar of the dragon caused a loud wail from the pedestal by Raime‘s cage. Sasuke knew exactly what it was.

“Looks like you woke it up.” Sasuke smirked.

“Shut up you insect!”

“Uh oh….”

Sasuke rolled out of the way as the dragon clawed at him. Seiki lashed at him with his tail, smacking Sasuke against the wall then holding him down with a paw.

“It ends now.” Seiki growled.

Before Seiki could sink his fangs into Sasuke, a large fire ball smashed into the dragon’s wing, scorching the dragon’s scales.

“Brother, we have company…” One of the heads growled.

Seiki shifted his gaze to the stair well to gaze at a demon that could barely fit into the entryway. Sasuke gulped. The demon glowered at them, its red eyes blazing in the darkness. Red and black fur nearly covered the scales on its underside, wings were folded against its body, ears swiveling back and forth, and spines protruded out of its head all the way down to its back. Never in his life had he seen a beast such as this. The aura it gave off was the most unpleasant Sasuke had ever felt. It lifted the same crystal that fell down the stairwell, held it against its chest and to surprise them, absorbed the crystal into its body. Seiki snarled in anger.

“And you are!?” Seiki growled.

“Your true nightmare.” The creature replied.

Seiki glared harshly.

“You bitch! You just don’t know when to quit do you!?”

“Not until I have rid myself of this world’s pain!” It yelled back.

Sasuke stared, quivering in such a great amount of fear. _It can’t be……Yuki, what have you done to yourself?_




 if you really wanna see what the creature looks like, here's a reference i drew awhile back


----------



## mariah uchiha (Nov 26, 2010)

scary *hides* its really scary and good O.O


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 27, 2010)

Time for some ass-kicking~


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 27, 2010)

major ass kicking


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 27, 2010)

That chap was scary-awesome.


----------



## Amphi (Nov 28, 2010)

good chap


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 28, 2010)

Rutsu: I'm makin' that my new pet.
Sit the hell down.
Rutsu: Fuck off! I haven't found a dragon with fur AND scales! I want it!!
Rutsu, you'll get killed. Besides, that's not a normal dragon, it's Y-
Rutsu: SHUT UP!!! SHUT UP!! IT SHALL BE MINEEEEE!!!
O,o Ok Rutsu... I'll be sure to make a grave for you when you di-
Rutsu: You're my new meat shield. *grab*
Damn it!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 26, 2010)

A little on the short side

Chapter 27: Dark Ties


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seiki smirked darkly as the demon walked slowly into the room, her power bearing down on them.

?Rid yourself of the world?s pain? Oh my dear, that I don?t believe.?

The demon cocked its head slightly and narrowed its deep red eyes. Sasuke mumbled lowly, keeping his eyes on both of them.

?You said yourself I was cursed since birth. Your statement is partially true my fellow dragon. The true fact is: I?m not as innocent as you say I am.?

Sasuke raised an eyebrow as he crept slowly toward Raime?s cage. He knew he had to get them out before the beasts noticed. Seiki growled and stepped slightly toward the demon.

?I figured that out now. I should?ve known part of Kyuubi?s hatred took hold of you.? Seiki mumbled.

The demon grinned, flashing its razor sharp fangs.

?Your smarter than I thought dragon elder. You see, I am a unique creature that this world has never seen before. The demon fox blood and the dragon blood that I carry had combined with the hatred I acquired from my father on the moment he had been sealed. That hatred grew with me most of my life but was dormant inside of me until now. Just those combined had unlocked this form you see before you.?

Seiki snarled and tried to strike at her, only to have a dark aura stop his paw in midair. The demon grinned and shook her head.

?My power has amplified more than could be thought possible. I command the shadows and the natural elements on the earth. I am how you would say, unstoppable.?

?You lie!? Seiki snarled.

?Oh do I now??

She grabbed his paw and twisted it in a quick motion, causing the bone and tendons on the inside to snap and crumble. Seiki screamed loudly as she grinned and threw him off to the side. Seiki struck the wall but quickly got back to his feet, favoring his ruined limb.

?That proves nothing you witch!?

The demon growled and opened its terrible muzzle, black colored flames dancing in the exposed air. Before the dragon could react, the dark fire shot forth at him and consumed his entire body. Sasuke was mute as the dragon screeched in agony, the fire reminding him of the all consuming fire Amaterasu that he and his brother commanded. 

?Does that prove nothing!? I am all powerful! I am no longer a servant to the weak of this world, I am the master! All will obey me or perish into the darkness!?

The fire dissipated, leaving scorch marks all over the dragon?s scales. Seiki panted slightly and lifted his heads to gaze at the demon.

?I wasn?t trying to kill your body my dear. I was trying to destroy the hatred inside you. But you clung on to it so much that I was forced to hurt you more than I wanted to.?

?What ever your reasons were, you failed miserably. And now, you shall be the first to die in my rage.?

Sasuke bit his lip and shot a bolt of electricity above the demon?s head. Tiny rocks rained down on her and she turned her gaze to Sasuke.

?Mortal, why are you distracting me? You?ll die after him, no need to rush.?

?Bullshit Yuki! You stop this all at once!?

She narrowed her eyes.

?You dare challenge me??

?No my little stupid fuzz ball. You need to learn to think ahead.?

?Wha-?

The ceiling rumbled and fell apart onto the demon. With a loud screech she was buried under heavy stones. Seiki looked at Sasuke questionably.

?Mortal? Why did you-?

?Look dude, she?s nuts right now. I suggest you help me get these kids out of here so we can get a head start. Once she gets out of there, she?ll be mad as hell.? Sasuke replied as he threw Raime over his shoulder.

Raime glared at them both while Sasuke carefully went for the baby. Seiki mumbled lowly at shook himself.

?Listen here boy, you must leave. That little trick isn?t going to hold her as long as you think it will.?

?I know that-?

The rubble exploded into ash and fire. Sasuke quickly moved behind a rock to shield the children from harm. The demon roared and launched herself at Seiki, screaming her rage for all to hear. Seiki roared back and shoved her down the hallway as she bit and clawed at his necks.

?Go now!? Seiki hollered.

Sasuke didn?t need to be told any more. With a couple bomb tags, he blew a hole in the wall and jumped out into the open air, where his summoning hawk waited patiently. Only after he got a little far away did the whole mountain explode into fire, Seiki jumping out and followed by the demon. Sasuke watched them, hoping he did not have to use aerial maneuvers to get away from any fire exchange. They stayed well away only bothering to blow fire at each other. Sasuke sighed and allowed the hawk to fly toward when a loud crack of lightning startled the hawk. The air on Sasuke?s neck stood up as blood red lightning raced across the sky to shoot at the dragon. 

?How the hell??? He whispered as the demon circled around the falling dragon, roaring in glee.

Sasuke shook his head as the hawk fussed more and dove toward the ground, trying to get away from the evil creature. After much hardship, Sasuke managed to get the hawk to quickly fly to Konoha. Itachi was waiting for him, as well as Naruto.

?Sasuke.? Itachi growled, eyes flickering to the kids and Sasuke.

?Look. No time to bitch at me. I got a possessed girl to save.? Sasuke snapped back.

?Possessed?? Naruto asked.

Just then, the demon flew over the village, sizing up the barrier in place and spooking the villagers and ninjas that noticed. Sasuke pointed and glared at them.

?See?! Once she figures out how to remove the barrier, we?re goners!?

?What happened there?? Itachi asked.

?I don?t know. Something in her mind snapped and that is the result.?

?Its Kyuubi?s evil that did this.? A voice whispered.

The men whirled around to face a bloody dragon that sat beside the house.

?You?re alive!??

?Yes. You doubt her strength too much. She has twisted the elements to her bidding and the shadows she commands. Night time tonight, she will be in here, barrier broken. Hide your children, for she will not remember them and shall kill them. She has no idea who any of you are. You can thank the Kyuubi for this mess.?

Itachi took the kids from Sasuke and brought them inside the house to Michi. Naruto shook his head.

?How do we stop her?? Naruto asked.

?Wait for nightfall. That?s when she?ll come back.?

?But how do we stop her.? Sasuke growled.

?An arrow to the chest.? A little voice replied.

Sasuke looked down by the dragon to see the familiar little wolf.

?You again.? Sasuke snapped.

?Yea, well, I?m back. Now shut up. My mother said the only way to end it is an arrow to the chest.? Chibiterasu growled.

?Kill her?? Naruto asked.

?It won?t kill her but it?ll break the gem that lies hidden under the scales. If it was meant to kill her, you?d need something more powerful to pierce that thick hide. Your problem is, she?ll defend that spot more because if that gem breaks, her dark power will vanish.?

?She won?t sit still anyways.? Naruto muttered.

?That?s where me and Sasuke come in. Our sharingan will help us against her.? Itachi replied.

?But-?

?Face it Sasuke. Its time to put that bear of yours in her place.? 

Sasuke scowled.

?She isn?t a bear.?

?Not the point. You in or you out?? Itachi asked.

?I?m in. Naruto get everyone ready for tonight. We can?t let her catch us off guard.? Sasuke growled.

Naruto nodded and bolted off. Sasuke turned his attention toward the sky where the demon circled lazily. He had the darkest feeling that she knew what they were up to and she was making it known that it wouldn?t matter what they did, she?d kill them all.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Dec 27, 2010)

Holy **** on a **** sandwich. 

That was awesome!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 29, 2010)

Chapter 28: Blood Oath 


*Spoiler*: __ 



“Midnight and all is well!!” One of the night watch shouted.

Sasuke shook his head. The anxiety was killing him as well as the others. Night was ink black, no moon or stars gave off any light. To make matters worse, it was cloudy and the wind howled ominously through the village. A night such as this, made the hair on the back of their necks stand on end. 

“Maybe she isn’t going to attack.” Naruto muttered, looking at the sky.

“She’s around here baka. I can feel it, even the air currents tell so.” Sasuke growled in return, staying low against the roof of the building.

“I don’t believe that shit. You always say you know where she is because you can feel it. Well, what do you feel from her, right at this moment.”

Itachi looked back at them, waiting to hear Sasuke’s lame ass response. Sasuke closed his eyes and sighed.

“Too many emotions at once, her mind is like a raging hurricane. I can’t get a good sense on what she really is thinking.” Sasuke mumbled.

Naruto raised an eyebrow.

“How would he know exactly?” 

“He’s been around her for years. Being that near a beast like her does that to you. You can feel what they feel. Can be a blessing or a curse, depends on the person. For my little brother, it’s a useful skill when it comes to hunting her down on a daily basis.” Itachi replied as Sasuke shot a glare at him.

Naruto snickered.

“Now that you got that out of your system, shut the hell up. She’ll be upon us very soon. Her tormented soul cries out to me even more than before.” Sasuke snapped.

True to that statement, the ninjas along the wall blew a horn that signaled the demon’s arrival. Sasuke quickly reached for a bow that the tiny wolf god next to him held in its mouth. He grimaced at the slobber but quickly got ready.

“From the east! She’s coming from the east!” One of the watch screamed.

In a flash, the demon flew above Konoha, breathing the black flames that danced along the barrier which refused the fire entrance into the village. Sasuke swore slightly, feeling the intense heat on his skin.

“Steady now. She‘ll come around for another pass.” Itachi muttered to Sasuke as the demon angled herself back to face the village.

Sasuke nodded and took aim, wincing as pressure built up in his head the closer she came to the village. Sasuke muttered a silent prayer, knowing that it was her that was causing him the headache just by her overwhelming presence. 

“Sasuke now!” Naruto yelled.

Sasuke let the arrow go, hoping to god he didn’t miss. The demon collided into the barrier and sank it’s claws in, bellowing her rage. The arrow seemed to hit its mark, for she screamed and released her grip on the barrier, and slid down to the ground. The ninja cheered thinking they had won, but Sasuke felt dread.

“We did it!” Naruto cheered.

“That shot shouldn’t have hit the mark, she moved…” Sasuke growled and prowled to the wall’s edge and looked down at where Yuki had fell. 

His heart froze, there was no body.

“She’s not there….” He whispered.

Naruto gawked at him just as the ground beneath them shook. The earth heaved and cracked open as the demon shot upwards, rising into the sky above them all.

“She went under ground!?” Naruto yelped.

Sasuke slumped to the ground, seeing that the arrow had missed its mark and buried itself into her shoulder. He failed and she had broken in.

“The dragon said she is master of the elements and the shadows, going under ground is child’s play for her. We should’ve known she’d pull that trick on us.” Itachi growled.

“I missed.” Sasuke stated.

“You didn’t. She saw it coming Sasuke, she tricked us.” 

Sasuke shook his head.

“She wont hurt any of you if you don’t get in her way. She’s here for me.” Sasuke growled.

“For you!? Why!?” Naruto yelled.

The demon landed behind Naruto and swatted him away, facing Sasuke in all her rage.

“Mortal who binds a part of me to you, its about time we’ve come face to face.” Yuki growled.

Sasuke stood up.

“We’ve known each other for years fuzz ball. The fact that you dare call me as such is just proof that its Kyuubi’s little evilness that rules your mind and body.” 

She narrowed her blood red eyes.

“Fuzz ball?  Mortal, you will not call me by a petty name, its either lord or master. Call me as such again will result in your death.”

“You were going to kill me anyways, were you not?” Sasuke asked.

She stretched her wings out and raised her hackles.

“Not until I get back what you have.”

Sasuke raised up his hands in a seeming defeat. Itachi waited, knowing his brother was up to something.

“You have come in vain my fuzz ball. What you gave me, you told me to not let you have it back. You foresaw this type of event.”

“I was a fool! I demand it back! I will not be bound by petty emotions to a mortal! It‘ll destroy me!”

“If that is what it’ll take, I still refuse to give it up. Whether you like it or not, you are bound to me just as I am bound to you.”

“Lies!”

“Is it? I practically jumped through hoops just to earn your love. You weren’t exactly easy to court. So I don’t see why I have to break our blood oath.”

“Love is a fleeting hope of man. It means nothing to me.” She sneered.

Sasuke smirked and shook his head.

“Bull headed witch you are as usual. I propose a wager.”

She hissed in laughter.

“Are you insane? A wager against me means your doom either way.”

“True. How can I trust you to hold your end of a bargain anyways?”

She dug her claws into the wall and leaned closer to him.

“Break the blood oath now and I will not hurt you. I have no patience for a mortal that tries to dig into my mind for any info to use against me. You drive me insane that I wanted to claw out my heart to end it.”

Sasuke narrowed his eyes.

“You forced me into that blood oath when you accepted me as your ‘mate’. Said it was the way foxes made sure that they do not get stabbed in the back. It made a bond that even Madara cannot break or take away from us. And now you wanna destroy it?”

“I told you, it means nothing to me now. Break it.”

Sasuke drew his blade.

“Only death can break it fuzz ball. You intent for either of us to die?”

She raised her head as lightning flashed above in the dark sky.

“Indeed? Well then, till death do we part.” She grinned, flashing her fangs at him.

Sasuke raised his katana, mentally scolding himself for playing right into her little game. She was looking for a fight, he knew that much from her. He warily watched her tail, noting the blade like spine on the end, knowing that with one swing, she could cleave him in half without even trying.

“Is that a promise?” Sasuke asked.

He know he had a better chance at besting her on this narrow wall. Being over powered as she was, she was too big to maneuver in such a narrow place. All he had to do was avoid her fangs, claws, and tail, then he would be victorious. 

“Not a promise but it your destiny!” She snarled and swiped at him.

Sasuke dodged and swung his blade at her forepaw only to have it clang against her thick hide, not even making a mark. Shocked, he swung it again, getting the same result. The demon laughed loudly, completely amused with his actions. Bored, she slammed down her paw, trapping him underneath it.

“Mortal, that amuses me too much. Try as you might, you cannot split my hide very easily. Enough games, I’m gonna kill you before I grow too bored.”

Sasuke glared at shoved his blade under the skin were her claws grew from. She screeched and lifted up her paw, licking at the painful area. Sasuke smirked.

“So it seems even you have soft spots.”

Yuki snarled and set her paw back down. 

“Mortal you shall pay!”

Sasuke gulped as the air started to shimmer around her, knowing full well she was up to no good now. Now was the time to get serious before she could even destroy anything.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 30, 2010)

Shibo: *watching, nomming popcorn* This is fun
I wanna see Sasuke die


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Dec 31, 2010)

ZOMG! This is getting good.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 2, 2011)

Rutsu: Pfffttt... please, Yuki got nothin on what I've seen.
What have you seen? This is frightening!
Rutsu: Have you ever seen an old woman go through menopause looking for paper towels? I'll tell you something, put away anything sharp.
O.o
Rutsu: Anyway, Yuki will kill Sasuke. And I will laugh! Good after New Years deal here I tell ya.
Rutsu... just... go play with dragons.
Rutsu: I don't play... I murder...
o,o


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 3, 2011)

so many that want to see him die lol


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 12, 2011)

hmmm later today or tomorrow, I'll be posting the latest chap


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 13, 2011)

Rutsu: O_O Wow... that's interesting. That dragon I was all 'coolio' over is evil...
Big twist huh?
Rutsu: I WANT IT EVEN MORE NOW!!!
... what..?
Rutsu: AN EVIL SMART TWIN HEADED DRAGON?! AWESOME!!
.... Rutsu... are you ok?
Rutsu: *evil grin* I'll have that dragon as a pet... oh yeah... *Evil laugh*
... Uh... Good luck Yuki...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 14, 2011)

i never get tired of those responses


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 14, 2011)

Shibo: A pink bow will revive her


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 14, 2011)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Shibo: A pink bow will revive her



 i know where you got that from~


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jan 14, 2011)

Cries* sadness yuki died


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 17, 2011)

lol, I'm on a role with this 

Chapter 30: Stand Off


*Spoiler*: __ 



“Say your last words mortal!” The dragon screeched.

Sasuke gulped and backed up into Yuki’s blood spattered belly, hoping that the dragon would give up.

“I have no words for you. Go away, you got what you wanted!” Sasuke yelled.

The dragon chuckled and then struck at him with both its head. In a split second, Sasuke stared in horror as something quick cleaved through the base on one of the dragon’s necks, severing a head from the body. Seiki roared in outrage and dismay while Sasuke wiped the blood that spattered on his face.

“What the…” He mumbled.

Behind him, he could feel a vibration of what he could tell was a growl and off to the side, twitching in agitation was Yuki’s tail. He stared at the spine on the end, taking note that thick blood covered it. He shook in horror, realizing that she wasn’t dead, she was in fact alive, and more enraged than before. He quickly jumped to the side, dodging Seiki’s flailing tail just as the demon rose again to her feet.

Yuki growled, and took a stance, raising her wings and roaring her rage. Sasuke froze when he stared at her chest, seeing the wound he made glowing a vile red color. ‘The crystal…’ Sasuke hissed.

“You bitch! You slew my brother!” Seiki screamed.

Yuki’s eyes flashed red as she regarded the dragon, a sinister smirk on her muzzle.

“Your point? That’s what you get for trying to kill me.” 

She laughed hoarsely and looked down at the wound.

“As long as this crystal fuels my eternal hatred, it will reward me by keeping me alive.”

Seiki snarled.

“I should’ve known that the mortal wouldn’t kill you!” Seiki hissed.

Yuki took a step forward as blood oozed out of the gash, dripping to the ground and hissing upon contact. ‘_Her body temperature has risen?_’ Sasuke asked himself. She stopped by the severed head, twitching an ear.

“If it makes you feel any better, he did aim to kill. He would have succeeded if father didn’t step in and insure my survival. I’m blessed to have such a devoted parent.” She growled with a wicked grin.

Sasuke shook in such rage. She was blind, blind to Kyuubi’s true motives. Seiki roared and glared at her.

“Are you insane!? If you continue with this, Kyuubi will destroy everything! The world won’t be safe!” 

Yuki chuckled.

“Safe? You kid yourself. This world was never safe.” Yuki closed her eyes and dug her claws into the ground. “It wasn’t safe when father took over the clan and gained the title of Biju.”

“So?!”

Yuki snarled and whipped her tail at him, the spine on the end striking the left side of his face. Seiki hissed and fell to the side.

“It wasn’t safe when my parents became mates!”

She grabbed a wing with her jaw and snapped the bones within. Seiki screeched and shook, trying to rid himself of her.

“It wasn’t safe when I was born and when you slaughtered my mother!”

She gripped the top of his head and raked her claws against his skull slowly. She leaned in close to the side of his face. 

“You want to know something else?” She asked quietly.

Seiki just whimpered. Sasuke stared as she grinned.

“You insured that this world wasn’t safe for the children I foolishly bore. And so, the cycle will continue until this world is rid of selfish beings like yourself. So, I’m starting with you to begin this cleansing.” She whispered.

She stabbed her claws in between his shoulder blades, knowing that she struck his heart. Seiki roared as Yuki pulled out her claws and licked them, smirking.

“One down.” She muttered.

“Don’t continue to damn yourself.” Seiki wheezed.

Yuki turned to glare at him.

“Oh shut up and die, you miserable wretch!”

Sasuke climbed up a tree limb above the two. He needed to get his sword back from where it was lodged into her back.

“Your mother will have to destroy you and Kyuubi if you two keep it up!”

“She’s dead!” Yuki hissed.

“She’s a dragon of light! She became that on the eve of your pathetic ceremony!”

Yuki scratched her chin with her bloody claws.

“A light dragon? Nah, that’s just an old legend.” Yuki replied.

“Kyuubi influences your mind. Of course you won’t believe in a creature that can and will destroy you.” 

Yuki narrowed her eyes.

“Shouldn’t you die already? I severed your heart.” She snapped.

Seiki smiled.

“Death is near I assure you. But it also comes for you.”

Yuki snarled and slashed his throat, silencing the dragon once and for all. Sasuke took the chance and leaped for her back. Yuki roared and swung around trying to reach him. Sasuke grabbed his sword and jumped off, only to be struck by a paw. He slammed against a tree as Yuki prowled toward him.

“You’ll be the second!” Yuki bellowed.

Before she could strike out at him, wood exploded from the around and wrapped around her limbs, tail, and neck, immobilizing her. Yuki roared as Sasuke breathed a sigh of relief.

“Sasuke, you okay!?” Itachi yelled.

“I’ll be fine now that Yamato has her trapped.” Sasuke called back.

Itachi walked toward the dragon, whistling at the sight. Yamato stood a ways away, making sure Yuki couldn’t get to him.

“Wow, she really did a job on this guy.” Itachi muttered.

“And you all are next!” Yuki screamed.

“Is that so…” Itachi replied, amused.

“Ignore her, she’s probably having her period.” Sasuke replied.

Yuki’s smoldering eyes bore into his own as she strained against the wooden beams that held her. To Sasuke’s dismay and Yamato’s horror, the wood creaked and snapped under the pressure. Yuki smiled, broke free from her bounds, and leaped at Sasuke.

“Shit, do it now!” Yamato called.

Itachi whirled around and glared.

“Don’t! She’s too close to Sasuke! You’ll kill them both!”

His words didn’t seem to have any effect as countless bomb tags were hurled at the two. Itachi ran at them but was blown back when the tags reached their target. Itachi stared in mute horror as the two were blown out of sight. Itachi turned and grabbed Naruto, just as he appeared, and punched him to the ground.

“You god damn idiots! Sasuke was too close to her! You killed my brother!” Itachi snarled.

“Relax-”

“Don’t you tell me to relax! You blew them to bits!”

Yamato grabbed Itachi before he could hurt Naruto any further.

“I curse you! You stripped those kids of their parents! They’re old enough to know what you did!” Itachi yelled.

Naruto bit his lip. There wasn’t any other choice, was there?

-----------------------------

Sasuke groaned and sat up, looking around his black surroundings.

“Again!? I didn’t even use the sharingan this time!” He yelled.

He stood up, hearing a low voice somewhere in the darkness.

“Yuki?” He asked cautiously.

The whispering continued and he followed it, hoping to get the bottom of it. The darkness soon turned into passageways that seemed to go on forever. ‘_Ok, if I am in her mind, then I better be prepared for the most unsightly things she hides._’ He thought grimly. 

He soon found himself in a large room, pillars lining up against the walls. He stood, frozen in place as he stared at a large dais. Sitting on it was Kyuubi, his tails loosely wrapped around surrounding pillars. Kyuubi seemed not to notice him, he was preoccupied by holding a large orb of dark chakra in his front paws, mumbling in a low voice in the language of the Kitsune. 

Sasuke felt weird, like his power was being slowly drained and added to the orb, but that’s not what he caught his attention. If he didn’t know any better, it sounded like the great fox was singing softly. Sasuke recognized it as a lullaby Yuki would hum when Seita and Raime were just babies. He stared at the orb, seeing that it looked like it was moving, and in between the slivers of clear chakra, he could see a person inside it. He gasped, that person was Yuki.

“Put her down you bastard!” Sasuke yelled.

Kyuubi’s eyes flashed toward Sasuke, regarding him with a cold gaze. He stopped his trace like wording and turned his head to face the Uchiha.

“I wonder how you got here….” Kyuubi replied softly.

“Same goes for you flea bag!”

“I was summoned by my kit in her time of need. But I’m curious to know what brought you here.”

“Your guess is as good as mine.” Sasuke snapped.

Kyuubi looked down at the orb he held, chuckling slightly.

“She dropped her guard and allowed you in. No matter, just leave. Yuki is being well looked after.”

“Bullshit! You turned her into a puppet!”

Kyuubi growled.

“A puppet!? By the gods no!”

Sasuke glared.

“Stop your lying! Your trying to make her release you from Naruto!”

“More like bringing me my other half of being.” Kyuubi mumbled.

Sasuke snarled a curse and ran at him, only to be swatted away by a tail.

“Try as you might but you will fail. My child opened herself to me and begged me to help.”

“Are you!?”

“Yes. The only way to fully save her loved ones is for her to bring me my other half and resurrect me fully. I helped her become powerful by unlocking her dark side and the dragon blood to create a being that matches a Biju’s power!”

“You’re insane….” Sasuke whispered.

“I think not. More like incredibly fortunate to have a child like her. Now be gone, it takes a great deal of concentration to channel my power through her.”

Sasuke blasted the fox with a fireball in response. Growing annoyed, Kyuubi set down the orb on the dais and prowled toward Sasuke.

“Guess I’ll have to take care of you myself.” He hissed.

Sasuke readied his blade, eyeing the orb behind the fox. He would have to be very careful but her was sure he could break it and release her. Or so he hoped to achieve in such a foreboding place.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 17, 2011)

Kyuubi is tough love. sasuke is ignorant love
Shibo:


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jan 17, 2011)

coolness and good chappy as usally


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 17, 2011)

Rutsu: God dammit Yuki! I was gonna tame that thing!!! It was going to be my bitch dragon!
You're just jealous cause Yuki can be a dragon.
Rutsu: I don't give a damn about that.
You know you wanna be a dragon.
Rutsu: How... dare you... lower me... to such a level... 
O,o
Rutsu: Anyways, maybe Kyuubi will kill Sasuke! Yeah! Go douchebag! Wooo!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 18, 2011)

Epic Awesomeness!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 18, 2011)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Kyuubi is tough love. sasuke is ignorant love
> Shibo:


 
 good observation



mariah uchiha said:


> coolness and good chappy as usally


 
thank you 



Miss Fortune said:


> Rutsu: God dammit Yuki! I was gonna tame that thing!!! It was going to be my bitch dragon!
> You're just jealous cause Yuki can be a dragon.
> Rutsu: I don't give a damn about that.
> You know you wanna be a dragon.
> ...


 
interesting as usual. your comments always make me laugh  who's the douchebag?



Codi Kenhai said:


> Epic Awesomeness!!!!!!


 
 about time you showed up lol.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 18, 2011)

Rutsu: The douchebag is Kyuubi. 
Usually you refer to Sasuke as 'douchebag'...
Rutsu: Well, in this case Kyuubi is acting more of a douchebag. Now if Kyuubi had killed my dragon I wanted, I would be rooting for the usual douchebag. But, usual douchebag is just plain boring now.
... wh... what...?
Rutsu: Shut up, douchebag.


----------



## Amphi (Jan 18, 2011)

interesting chap as usual


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 19, 2011)

edwardalmost said:


> Im going to buy my self a christmas gift this year and I love nascar.  has any one tried the Dale Jarrett Racing School or the Dale Jarret Racing Adventure?  Im looking for feedback on only those whome have actually attended one.



...........................

1) WRONG THREAD/SECTION FOR THIS

2) PLEASE DELETE YOUR POST SINCE IT DOES NOT PRETAIN TO THIS THREAD IN ANY WAY

that is all. I know your new but please look before you post next time


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jan 19, 2011)

wow that was rude of that person 
*blinks* 
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO whens the next chappy come out


----------



## SecondChance (Jan 19, 2011)

nice job, definitely wanna know more!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll be posting more probably friday or saterday at the latest. I got finals this week so it could be awhile


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jan 19, 2011)

OKKK *waits*GL with ur testssss


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 24, 2011)

frick its later than i said it would be! i apologize for such a delay but got it done

Chapter 31: Issues


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke grunted as he was slammed into a pillar for an unknown time. He forgot; it didn?t matter anyways, Kyuubi was making sure he stayed far away from the dais. He wiped the blood from the corner of his mouth and stepped before the fox again. Kyuubi sighed in an annoyed manner. He was tired of this mortal interfering with him.

?Give up and I won?t have to kill you.? Kyuubi growled.

?And if I don?t?? Sasuke inquired.

?You die, simple as that.?

Sasuke raised an eyebrow.

?You know Yuki would flip at you.?

?Not if she remains in the shadow world.? Kyuubi replied.

?The longer you keep her exposed to it, the more irreversible the damage is caused! She wasn?t meant for a life in the shadows!? 

Kyuubi smiled and laughed loudly.

?Are you sure of that??

?Yes!?

?Yuki was born with a purpose. Even Madara knew what she was meant to do, not to be savior to the humans, but a destroyer! She was meant to destroy your mortal world!?

?She?s too soft to do it you big idiot.?

Kyuubi?s smile grew broader.

?With age comes wisdom. Yuki was meant for it when she matures into an adult, which won?t be for 100 years. Yuki may seem soft and loving, but deep down the beast burned with anticipation.?

?That doesn?t explain why Yuki was hunted.?

?It does. Madara knew her purpose and he wanted to bring it about sooner than predicted. But only for his benefit of world domination. One thing we never counted on was, YOU.? Kyuubi hissed.

?Me?? Sasuke asked.

?Yes, you. You turned the plans upside down and turned her into a human lover. The path she was following was going as planned until you made an appearance into her life. No matter how we?ve tried, you made it impossible to bring her back. This time, I will not allow the same mistake to happen again.?

?So basically your saying your not going to unhook your claws from her, are you??

?In a sense, that is correct.?

Sasuke scowled. He didn?t know what to do anymore. Here he was, with the unstoppable Kyuubi, with no idea how he was going to free Yuki. The fox beat back anything he did and yet he wasn?t any closer to the orb. 

?This will end now! Be gone mortal!? Kyuubi snarled as fire erupted from his jaws.

Sasuke blinked and shielded himself in a last attempt to spare his life. Just before the fire even touched him, a huge explosion in the center of the room caused both the fox and Sasuke to be hurled into the walls. They struck it hard and fell to the floor, both confused and dazed as a white mist filled the room.

Sasuke blinked, trying to see through the thick mist. ?_Did Kyuubi do this?_?

?Mortal! What have you done!? What is this trickery!?? Kyuubi bellowed.

Sasuke grimaced; the fox didn?t do it either. A sudden burst of light caused Sasuke to cover his eyes, and grumble curses. When it faded, a large white looking dragon with silver markings, stood in front of him, glaring down at Kyuubi with bright silver eyes.

?Stop your illusions mortal! That will not work on me!? Kyuubi snarled.

?I didn?t do it.? Sasuke replied, holding a hand on his bleeding side.

?This scene disgusts me.? The dragon hissed in a musical voice.

Sasuke blinked, it?s voice sounded so close to Yuki?s. The aura it gave off  was very comforting and warm, Sasuke relaxed a bit.

?If you don?t like it, then leave.? Kyuubi spat.

?Kyuubi, demon king of the ninth superior clan in the order of the Biju, still your tongue and remove yourself from the child?s conscious.? 

Kyuubi blinked then glared.

?Who the hell are you to give me such an order!? Be gone meddlesome dragon and take that mortal with you! I will not give tolerance any longer!?

?I will not give tolerance anymore! You have proved incapable to calmly assist without harm, therefore I banish you back to your prison! I will not tolerate blood being spilt for your selfish gains! Release the child or I will use force!? 

Sasuke gulped, the air around the dragon stilled. Kyuubi chuckled.

?Over my container?s dead body.? He smugly replied.

The dragon roared and breathed a white fire at the fox. Sasuke blinked as Kyuubi roared in surprise, then disappeared. The dragon huffed and resettled it?s translucent wings. Sasuke gaped and froze as the dragon  turned its head to eye him.

?Mortal, you can rest easy now. I bound the fox back to his prison, he will not harm you again.?

?That?s great but what about Yuki? She?s still stuck in there.?

?As a respected dragon like myself, the dark powers are nothing to me. I can free her mind of the dark influence but you must return to your body and remove the crystal from her body and destroy it. Only then can you all breathe a sigh of relief.? The dragon replied as it made its way to the dais.

It took the orb in its paws and broke it with its tail in blinding light. Sasuke hissed and covered his eyes with the sleeve of his shirt as the surroundings turned white.

?You?re a light dragon?.? Sasuke whispered.

?Yes?..now I have done my part?.free my hatchling from the crystal is my request of you?? The dragon?s voice whispered in his skull.

-----------------------

?Sasuke!? 

Sasuke blinked and looked around. Trees were splintered, rocks were everywhere, and the grass was soaked in blood. Lying on her side in front of him with closed eyes, was Yuki. He blinked again and looked at his blood covered hand, realizing he was holding something. He opened his hand, seeing the crystal, now empty of power.

?It?s over?? He asked himself.

?Sasuke you stupid moron, answer me before I pronounce you dead and diseased!? Itachi?s voice yelled from behind him.

?Yea I?m alive, I think.? Sasuke croaked. 

?Either your dead or not, don?t say you think your alive.? Itachi grumbled and walked up to him.

Sasuke grimaced and shook his head.

?That?s a lot of blood. Is it hers?? Sasuke asked.

Itachi gazed at him.

?That?s yours, dumb shit. Well, mostly. Don?t you remember? She was throwing you around like a rag doll and of course dumb you refused to kill her, so she basically could have gut you if it continued. Then just a little bit ago, you finally found some balls and pulled that thing out of her open wound.?

Sasuke glared.

?Listen here you, I don?t remember it because I was waging war with Kyuubi inside her mind.?

?Are you retarded!? You could?ve been trapped there if you lost!?

?A dragon saved us.? Sasuke mumbled.

?A dragon?? Itachi asked.

?Yea, a light dragon??.?

Itachi shook his head and sighed.

?Well at least this is solved right??

?I hope. I don?t know what kind of damage Kyuubi had done.? Sasuke replied as he walked up to Yuki.

He stroked her muzzle gently, trying to wake her from the seeming slumber. 

?You don?t have to worry about that, she?s being detained until further notice.? Naruto growled as he walked toward them.

Sasuke whirled around to glare at him.

?Detained!? She?s hurt and probably has no idea what has transpired since she took this form!?

?That doesn?t excuse her actions against the Leaf, Sasuke! Some of the villagers are demanding her execution! I at least have to have her locked up until its sorted out!?

?You are not touching her!?

?Move or I?ll have you arrested as well!? Naruto snarled.

Itachi gripped Sasuke?s shoulder and shook his head.

?Let it go Sasuke. You both need rest and a healer. Even if Naruto is being a bitch about it all, its not worth the jail time.?

Sasuke growled but didn?t say anything. Naruto snorted, wove a few hand signs, and him as well as Yuki?s bloody form disappeared in a cloud of smoke.

?If they all think they can just execute her, they got another thing coming.? Sasuke growled.

?Yea, I know. Now lets go home, your kids are worried and I think you could use the rest of the night to sleep.?

Sasuke nodded and followed Itachi, biting his lip. Problems seemed to rise up one after another. Was it all a coincidence or the doings of a mysterious force? It all left Sasuke wondering what really could be happening and whether or not that light dragon had anything to do with it. But for now, he just wanted Yuki back.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 24, 2011)

Shibo:  nuuu Naruto you dumbass dun put her in jail just give her a warm blankie......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 24, 2011)

Rutsu:  Legendary light dragon?  mine....
Wow, sucks for Yuki.
Rutsu: Yeah... yuki... yes... dragon... 
And Sasuke didn't die.
Rutsu: Yeah... sas- WHAT?!!! KYUUBI!! WTF?! You're like a monster with monster teeth!! EAT HIS HEAD!!
... light dragon...
rutsu: Yeah... 
-,o Sasuke's not dead.
Rutsu: RAHHH!!!
o,o light dragon.
Rutsu:


----------



## Amphi (Jan 25, 2011)

good chap  still waiting for Amphi's appearance not that it matters the story is still good


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 25, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 25, 2011)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Shibo:  nuuu Naruto you dumbass dun put her in jail just give her a warm blankie......



uh ok lol



Miss Fortune said:


> Rutsu:  Legendary light dragon?  mine....
> Wow, sucks for Yuki.
> Rutsu: Yeah... yuki... yes... dragon...
> And Sasuke didn't die.
> ...



 sometimes i don't want to know



Amphi said:


> good chap  still waiting for Amphi's appearance not that it matters the story is still good



Saving it for the right moment



INamineI said:


> I like it.



oi, new reader eh? well thank you lol


----------



## Amphi (Jan 25, 2011)

the right moment as in the comical relief when yuki chases him around with a bat trying to kill him? O.o just a guess.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 25, 2011)

Amphi said:


> the right moment as in the comical relief when yuki chases him around with a bat trying to kill him? O.o just a guess.



more like jail bait


----------



## Amphi (Jan 25, 2011)

Sasuke Luver said:


> more like jail bait



okay i can't wait to see what crap happens


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 25, 2011)

Sasuke Luver said:


> more like jail bait



 I have so many lines for this. A few being:

Come and get your milkshake...

Yo' gon' call meh big Daddeh'.

Congrats Sasuke.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 25, 2011)

Short but worth it

Chapter 32: Untitled


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke waited in short patience as Sakura finished bandaging his wounds up. She was mumbling curses and finally glared at him. Itachi sat across the room from them, watching.

?Badly infected with venom! How stupid were you to continue fighting!?? She snapped.

?Someone had to stop her.? Sasuke replied.

?You don?t continue fighting when she obviously outmatched you! Stubborn man I swear! She could?ve killed you!?

Itachi grinned.

?He?s Uchiha. Of course he?s going to fight when outmatched.?

Sasuke sighed.

?She could?ve but she didn?t. She held back.?

?You call all this damage holding back!??

Sasuke glared harshly at Sakura.

?If Yuki wanted to kill, she would?ve without any effort. She was holding back.?

Sakura shook her head.

?You?re just lucky that you are not dead!?

?Lucky that Yuki had some sense left.?

Itachi snickered.

?She had common sense??

Sasuke shot him a glare and stood up. 

?Let?s go. I?m not going to let Naruto do anything he?d regret.?

Itachi sighed and followed Sasuke outside. Itachi stopped when Sasuke did, narrowing his eyes when a piercing roar echoed off the village?s walls.

?Sounds like she?s awake.? Itachi muttered.

?I warned him before that she doesn?t do well confined in a cage.? Sasuke replied as he disappeared.

----------------------

Naruto ducked as a fifth ninja was hurled against the wall. Blood spatters dyed the floor, ceiling, and walls a bright crimson as the large demon paced back and forth. The room was dark, only having a tiny window high above to prevent escape. Bars of twisted metal laid about, showing how well it could withstand a beast of such size and power. 

He thought by simple having a number of ninja in here would stop her from such a rampage, but she proved otherwise her rage was not easily calmed. She eyed him with fiery eyes, wondering if he was worth the effort to harm.

?Calm yourself. No point in throwing a tantrum if you still can?t leave.? Naruto stated.

Her eyes narrowed and she charged, making up her mind. Naruto gulped and ducked as her claws slashed the air above him. Yuki roared and struck him with her other paw, landing a direct hit on his back. Naruto hissed as searing pain washed over him but he rolled away from her.

?Stop it! Your not making it any better for yourself!?

Another ninja rushed at Yuki, weapon raised. Yuki simple grabbed him with her paw, crushed him like a piece of trash and threw the body in front of Naruto, snarling her reply. Naruto?s legs shook as he looked deep into her eyes, fear racing through his veins. Yuki raised her wings and roared again, charging at Naruto. Naruto scrambled to his feet, occasionally slipping on the blood that bathed the floor, and ran to the door, slamming it shut behind him as he quickly latched it.

A few seconds later and Yuki crashed into it, sending Naruto flying across the hall and into the opposite wall. The door held but the metal was dented by the spines on her head. Naruto sighed in relief while Yuki continued to batter the door in an endless rage.

?Don?t break a nail now?? He growled as he limped away.

Yuki roared and sat down in the center of the room, eyeing the door. He would come back and she would kill him. She smirked when she caught a whiff of urine, knowing she caused the so called Hokage to wet himself scared. ?Baby?..? 

-----------------------

?Looks like the so called Hokage got a taste of a woman?s  rage.? Sasuke sneered as he glared at Naruto.

Naruto looked up from his desk to glare back at Sasuke.

?You still think she?s in that thing?? Naruto replied.

?It?s her alright. She doesn?t like being caged like an animal.?

Naruto swore.

?You set me up!?

?I did? I think I?ve told you before she hates that.? Sasuke drawled.

?Well whatever. Just so you know, she kindly murdered more of the Leaf ninja in her tantrum.?

?Serves you right.?

Naruto eyed him.

?You do know that just will prove a case against her that she should be executed.?

?I?m not worried. She?d kill the audience before you could even get her to stand at the guillotine. Problem is, I just want to assess the damage Kyuubi had done to her mind and you?re not making it any easier for me.?

?She?s detained with no visitors Sasuke.?

Sasuke smirked.

?5 hours Naruto. In just that amount of time she will have her strength back and then your puny prison won?t hold her. You?ve already aggravated her to the point were she won?t trust you.?

?What makes you think she?ll trust you??

?I own her.? He simply replied.

Naruto scowled. He hated it when Sasuke gave those type of answers. 

?She isn?t going anywhere and you?re not going to see her. So go home.?

?Doesn?t work for us.? Itachi replied as he walked in to the room with rope and duct tape.

Naruto narrowed his eyes.

?You wouldn?t risk treason would you?? He asked.

?We got nothing to lose.? Sasuke replied.

A few minutes later and the Uchiha brothers walked out of Naruto?s office, leaving him tied up and gagged on the floor. Sasuke whistled as he twirled a set of keys on his finger, not caring for any upcoming consequences. He quickly found the door, noting the dents and blood that marked it as the holding room. He unlatched the door and gave the keys to Itachi.

?Lock it behind me just in case.? Sasuke said.

Itachi took it and eyed him.

?What if she strikes at you??

?I can dodge until then. Don?t let anyone in and by god don?t let anyone out until I give you the signal.?

?How would I know its you and not the bear tricking me?? Itachi asked.

?You?ll know.? Sasuke growled and walked into the room.

Itachi slammed it shut behind him and locked it, shaking his head. Sasuke whistled as the dark and the scent of blood greeted him. 

?It be nice if you lit the place up, Yuki.? Sasuke called out.

In response, a small inferno lit up the room, revealing Yuki sitting next to the flames and a pile of bodies in the corner. Sasuke smirked.

?Listening to commands well??

?Get me out of here.? Yuki growled.

Sasuke sighed and wove a few hand signs. In a poof of smoke, and to Yuki?s annoyance, Amphi appeared. Amphi blinked a couple of times and swore, looking around.

?What hell hole is this and how can you summon me!?? Amphi yelled.

?Yea hi to you to. We?re in a bloody jail cell with a convicted killer.? Sasuke replied, pointing to Yuki.

Amphi turned and paled. Yuki growled in reply, getting more annoyed just by his presence.

?What the hell Sasuke!?? 

?Oh yea, I forgot to mention that Yuki needs a chew toy while I talk with her.?

Amphi paled as Yuki flashed her fangs. She didn?t want to get up from a comfortable position but the sight of the boy was tempting. She licked her fangs and stood up, getting ready to pounce on her prey.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 25, 2011)

Lololoololllll Amphi meat shield.
Rutsu: I'm tempted to go into that cell and simply own Yuki. Sasuke said he owned her. I refuse letting him own such an awesome beast.
... she'll probably kill you.
Rutsu: Bitch got nothin' on me. 
-.-


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 25, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Lololoololllll Amphi meat shield.
> Rutsu: I'm tempted to go into that cell and simply own Yuki. Sasuke said he owned her. I refuse letting him own such an awesome beast.
> ... she'll probably kill you.
> Rutsu: Bitch got nothin' on me.
> -.-



 and risk everyone's life


----------



## Amphi (Jan 25, 2011)

O.e poor Amphi


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 25, 2011)

do it. Do it.
Shibo:  Do it, Do it.


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jan 26, 2011)

YAYS GOOD CHAPPYS very good 
cant wait for next one and amphi is a chew toy 
lol
yum :3


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 28, 2011)

Chapter 32: Untitled


*Spoiler*: __ 



?SASUKE! HELP!!? Amphi screeched.

Yuki?s teeth clicked behind him as he bolted across the room. Sasuke raised an eyebrow and took out his katana. Yuki froze and turned to glare at him.

?You gonna kill me?? Yuki asked, smoke rising from her snout.

Sasuke sighed.

?No my fuzz ball. As I said, I want to talk to you.?

Yuki slammed her tail down on Amphi, keeping him from moving anywhere else. She still kept her gaze on Sasuke.

?Why do you need to draw a weapon if you just want to talk?? Yuki asked suspiciously.

?I want you in the your human form. This form you are in isn?t very attractive to say the least.? 

Amphi rolled his eyes.

?Dude, she?s a dangerous beast and you want to flirt with her!??

?Quiet you.? Yuki growled.

Amphi grumbled but remained silent. Yuki raised an eyebrow but looked Sasuke over with an inquisitive look.

?You look a little on the scrawny side. Looks are quite alluring for human standards, mildly muscled, and your eyes give a sense power to you. Hmmm?..?

Sasuke flushed slightly. Yuki was acting like she never seen him before but her eyes gave the sense of playfulness. Amphi gagged and Yuki swatted him with a paw then paced around Sasuke.

?But, I guess I shall reveal my human self to you.? Yuki drawled.

Sasuke smirked and threw his katana at Yuki just as she shifted. Yuki squeaked in surprise and raised her arms to protect herself. The blade tore through her sleeves and buried itself into the stone wall, holding her arms above her head. Yuki glared at Sasuke.

?What the hell!?? Yuki snapped.

Sasuke shook his head.

?I?m sorry Yuki but this is to insure my safety as well as yours.?

?You think I?m going to hurt you?? Yuki growled.

?You have before you were imprisoned.?

?I did not!?

Sasuke took off his shirt to reveal claw marks across his chest and sides. Yuki gapped in shock, her lips quivering as she look at the wounds.

?I did that?? She asked really quietly.

Sasuke nodded.

?I know you didn?t mean to, your gracious father was influencing your actions in that form.?

?I just wanted to heal my wounds?? Yuki whispered in shock.

?So you turned to one of the most evil things to help you?? 

?I didn?t think anything would happen after that?.?

?He turned you into a blood thirsty monster that was bent on killing everything in sight.?

Yuki looked down and glared at her shirt. 

?I suppose these wounds were from you?? She asked.

?That dragon got your belly as you can plainly see claw marks. I just stabbed you above your heart.?

?Oh that makes me feel a lot better! You tried to kill me!??

?You left me no choice!?

?You?re such a bastard!? Yuki snapped.

Sasuke smacked himself on the head. This was getting no-where.

?This is not the point Yuki. The issue is WHY did you let Kyuubi take over!?

Yuki bit her lip and hung her head.

?I heard you fighting with the dragon and I just saw red.? Yuki mumbled.

?But that doesn?t-?

?I didn?t just ask for a healing, I asked to him release the seal and loan me power to use alongside mine?.After that, I don?t recall what I did??

Sasuke sighed while Yuki sobbed quietly. What was he suppose to do now? He got her to admit it was her fault for Kyuubi?s possession. As for any damage, he couldn?t tell if there was any. 

?You?re pending execution for treason.? Sasuke mumbled.

?What!?? Yuki screeched.

Sasuke flinched at her tone.

?Now Yuki-?

?The kids Sasuke! What are they going to think!?? Yuki snapped. She groaned and looked up at the ceiling. ?What happened to the baby?? She asked, her voice really low.

Sasuke looked down, biting his lip.

?He?s sick?.very sick?.?

Yuki wailed in dismay.

?Its all my fault!?

?Sakura said it was because he wasn?t taken care of like how they would at a hospital.?

The door was kicked open and ninja swarmed into the room. Sasuke swore and turned to yell, but was knocked down to the floor and cuffed.

?I?m a Leaf ninja! You can?t do this to me!? Sasuke snarled.

?You?re under arrest by the Hokage?s orders!?

Amphi disappeared while Yuki glowered at the ninjas. One approached Yuki and removed Sasuke?s blade.

?NO DON?T!? Sasuke yelled.

?Shut up!? A ninja snapped and smacked Sasuke upside the head.

Sasuke growled just as Yuki attacked a group on ninja. Mass confusion ensued as everyone scrambled against each other. Sasuke blinked a couple times, watching as a miniature looking Kyuubi slunk out of the group and out the door.

?Son of a- You idiots! You let her out!? Sasuke yelled.

Some ninja raced out the room. The others forced Sasuke to his feet and pushed him out of the room. Sasuke glared as Itachi walked down the hallway holding an ice cream cone.

?BASTARD!? Sasuke yelled.

Itachi blinked.

?What??

?I?M UNDER ARREST NO THANKS TO YOU! YOU WERE SUPPOSE TO BE WATCHING THE DOOR!?

?I left for a second to get ice cream?.?

?YUKI ESCAPED TOO!?

Itachi blinked again as the ninja lead the still cursing Sasuke down the hall. He narrowed his eyes. ?_So she?s out and about?_?

-----------------------

Claws clicked against the marble floor as a small fox raced through the halls of the hospital. She nimbly avoided the doctors and nurses by sticking by the walls and underneath tables. Her eyes scanned the room and she ducked under a cart just as a nurse pushed it away. She waited patiently until a scent reached her nose. She jumped off the cart and raced down another hallway.

She stopped at a door and wiggled through the tiny opening, getting into the dark room. Driven by instinct, she put her front paws on the bed and pressed her nose against the small infant?s face. She stood there, listening intently and nuzzling the child.

?Well, glad to see you?re so concerned.? A voice hissed.

Yuki froze and turned to face the dark figure in the corner that glared back with red eyes.

?You?re?.? She whispered.

?I don?t give up that easily, Yuki?.?

The figure shut the door and grinned. Yuki quivered, wondering what had she just got herself into.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 28, 2011)

Yuki's too smart. Take a chance when you need to I always say
Shibo:


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice chaps.


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG awesome *yawns cuz it 1 in the morning* this is sooo good  ^.^


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 29, 2011)

Go to sleep then mariah if your tired.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 30, 2011)

Rutsu: I need a new fur pelt to line my winter vest. This one is getting old.
... uh... um...?
Rutsu: Kyuubi seems to be acting like a jackass lately, I'll use him!
... You want to help Yuki don't you...?
Rutsu: No.
...
Rutsu: ... noo...
Yes. You do. Go YUKI!!
Rutsu: I SAID NO!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 31, 2011)

i love you guys lol


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jan 31, 2011)

i did :3
i love my sleep


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 7, 2011)

Chapter 33: Untitled


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki blinked again, hoping to the gods this wasn?t real. The man just smiled and sat by the infant.

?It truly has been so long since I?ve seen you?.?

Yuki growled, voice quivering in terror. 

?Now, now, quite that. Sit down and chat with me for awhile.?

She hesitated but obeyed. The figured chuckled and shook his head.

?So tell me, how is Sasuke??

?He?s fine?? Yuki growled.

?He always fancied you. Either as a pet or a favorite plaything, I?d like to know.?

Yuki bared her fangs in anger.

?He?s not like that! We?re mates for life!? Yuki snarled.

?So, I take it this child is a result of Sasuke?s foolishness?? He muttered as he reached for the baby.

Yuki?s eyes narrowed and she launched herself at the figure. He smirked and grabbed her throat, holding her off the ground. Yuki wrapped her forepaws around his arm and tried to kick him with her hind kegs.

?I?m more interested in your dark power that had made itself known here. I know your true role in this world.?

Yuki spat and he tightened his grip on her neck.

?You shall complete that destiny, as my loyal dog.? He sneered.

?I can choose my own path!? Yuki snapped.

?You can?t, Sasuke knows this as well. Do you honestly believe that he would let a large source of power roam free? No, he decided he had to bind you to himself for his best interest.?

Yuki gritted her teeth and tried to twist out of his hold.

?That?s all you ever were. Just a tool Yuki, a tool in this world for the dark forces. You will help me take over the ninja world, whether you like it or not!?

Yuki hacked and spat saliva in his eye, snarling lowly.

?NEVER.?

He frowned and dug in his pocket, taking out a vile that was full of a clear liquid. Yuki twisted and struggled more frantically, knowing this was not a good situation. 

?Hold still! This will only take a second!?

?I?m not going to be a drug victim here!? Yuki replied.

?You?re not going to get hurt from this!?

?HELP! A CRAZY FOOL IS TRYING TO MAKE ME O.D. IN HERE!!? Yuki yelled.

The man swore and stuck the needle in her neck. Yuki screeched and kicked at him, not getting anywhere. She shook as a fire like sensation flooded through her body; not understanding what was up. He smirked.

?You can?t fight this beast!?

He frowned when someone pounded on the door.

?Oi, what?s going on in there!? Who?s there!?? A gruff voice asked.

Yuki blinked, trying to get her thoughts all together.

?Dog!? She barked at the door. ?DOG!?

?Oh shit, guards! Yuki is in there! Get here quick!?

Yuki swore mentally. ?_Idiots! I?m the one that needs help!_?

The man sneered as the people on the other side started to mess with the lock.

?I said there will be no help for you, EVER. Enjoy getting out of this mess?..? He growled and tossed Yuki at the window.

Yuki yelped as the glass shattered and tumbled down to the ground, landing hard on her back, knocking the wind out of her. Yuki wheezed and looked up, seeing the man smirk on last time before disappearing. In seconds, more ninja peered down at her, chattering excitedly.

?Hokage is going to reward us greatly for her capture!?

Yuki groaned and shakily got to her feet, limping away before the ninja could jump down at her. She had to find Sasuke, only he did understand when she meant dog. She shook her head, cursing herself for thinking that anyone besides him would know. She staggered into an alleyway and crashed into the garbage cans, her body quivering in violent spasms as the burning sensation grew worse. 

?No?..? Yuki growled and tried to force herself up. ?Sasuke needs to be warned?..I got to get to?.him??

Her body refused to respond. Yuki snarled in frustration.

?DAMN IT! WHY CAN?T I WIN THIS!??

?Because your luck has finally run out and your mortal guard dog isn?t here to defend you.? A gruff voice hissed.

Yuki snarled as she was kicked into what she believed was a metal crate. The opening was slammed shut and locked.

?I hope you can withstand heat well. You?ll be in a different climate shortly.?

------------------------

Sasuke blinked, watching the darkness of his cell. He was alone, which he was grateful for. He didn?t need convicts to recognize the chief of police was in jail with them. Oh how such an embarrassment it would be on him!

?Naruto, you?re a god damn idiot?? He growled.

?Indeed the mortal is?.? A low voice growled.

Sasuke turned his head to the left, not believing his eyes. Hunched over in the cramp place, but still as striking as ever, was the light dragon. It?s scales gave off a soft light, glowing low in the darkness.

?How do you-?

?I?m more powerful than you give me credit for. I can appear or disappear at will.?

Sasuke scowled.

?What do you want now??

?Little human, you?ve done well for the lost soul. I ask you this: If she would resume the destructive path by an enemies accords, could you kill her??

Sasuke blinked.

?I would never.?

?Even if she begged you to do so??

?What kind of a guy would do that? My own kids would hate me then.?

?Indeed.? The dragon said, looking thoughtful.

Sasuke sighed.

?Look, if you just came for a chat I?m not in the mood. I rather get the hell out of here.?

?Your brother will bail you out in the morning. He thinks you need a cool off time.?

Sasuke glared then looked at the ceiling.

?Tell me, where did Yuki go.? He growled.

The dragon shifted slightly and shook its head.

?She?s outside of my range to detect her. Last time I felt anything, she was in the village.?

Sasuke stood up in outrage and swore.

?She?s not in the village!? If Naruto finds that out, he?ll have a reason to execute her! She?ll be branded rogue and all the assassin type ninja will be deployed to destroy her! God what is she thinking!??

The dragon?s eyes narrowed at him.

?She did not leave by her own will. A sinister man is behind this. He intercepted her before she could make it here and warn you.?

Sasuke stared.

?What?.?

?He is using this as a warning to you, that he can find what hurts you the most.?

?Who is it!?? Sasuke demanded.

The dragon sighed and began to fade away.

?Look in your heart and you will know the answer.? The dragon?s voice echoed in his mind.

Sasuke blinked, alone again he was. He was more troubled than before, now he had conformation that someone has been toying with him all along. Here he was, suck in a cell because Naruto decided to whine, while his enemy snuck Yuki out of the village and possibly the Land of Fire?s border. 

--------------------------

Yuki curled up in the corner of the crate, staying out of the sunlight that shone through the small bars at the top. She didn?t know how long she was out but she didn?t like the change in temperature. It was hot, extremely and unbearably hot. She grumbled as the cart the crate was in bounced, her capture thinks its funny to leave no water in there. ?_Well, I guess it didn?t help that I bit him the last time he tried to put the dish in here._?

?Where are we!?? Yuki whined.

?The desert, now shut up so I can get through the check point! I don?t need them shinobi finding out I got you in there.?

?_Desert? Shinobi?_? Yuki peered through the hole in the side as the cart pulled to a stop. The capture was talking to one ninja as others searched the cart. One peered into the crate and Yuki hissed lowly, showing she was there.

?Hey, what?s in the crate??

?Oh, uh, a fox. I was paid in bringing a small fox to a wealthy man here.?

?Do you got water in there for it? Its too hot for anything not to have water handy.?

?No, the little bastard bit me last time I tried to give it some. It?ll be fine if I rush the delivery today.?

?Sir, you do know that animals must be inspected before entering the Hidden Sand. We don?t need diseased things in here.?

?I REALLY need to rush on that delivery good sirs.?

?Sir, open the crate now or you?ll have to answer to the Kazekage about smuggling diseased animals.?

Yuki waited as her capture grumbled but slowly unlocked it and opened the top of the crate. She squinted her eyes in the bright light but heard the grumbles of some of the men.

?Sir, is that a Kitsune or a mutated fox with a lot of tails??

?it?s a mutated fox, nothing more.?

A guy wearing black shook his head.

?That?s a Kitsune. Arrest this man for trying to smuggle and sell a rare creature.?

Yuki took the chance and bolted out of crate, jumping on the shinobi?s heads before landing in the sand. She hissed as the heat scorched her paws but she took off in a run until sand wrapped around her middle and lifted her up.

?What?s going on here?? A new voice asked.

Yuki squirmed and bit at the sand, only to spit out the grains in result.

?Kazekage, this man tried to smuggle a Kitsune demon in here.?

Yuki turned to glare at the red head that seemed to be controlling the possessed sand. He returned her glare with a calm gaze.

?Arrest him for kidnapping a Leaf shinobi, not for an animal.? He said.

?Are you sure Gaara?? The man in black said.

Yuki stared. ?_He knows?_?

?Yes. This young lady here is a Leaf ninja. Now if you excuse me, I think some water and a good explanation from her is in order.?

Yuki glowered as he turned and walked away, the sand cloud trapping her followed him. She didn?t like being handled like an animal nor did she feel she owed this weirdo a explanation of anything.


----------



## mariah uchiha (Feb 7, 2011)

O.Ocool and creepy


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 7, 2011)

Naruto told him, didn't he?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Gaara, you are lulzy


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 8, 2011)

Rutsu:  Damn straight you listen to Gaara.
I think she's swooning.
Rutsu: *swooooonnnn*
Yep.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 8, 2011)

i knew it was a good idea to put Gaara in


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 18, 2011)

Rutsu:  Gaara strip fest. Now.
She would like another chapter.
Rutsu:  NOOWWW!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 20, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Rutsu:  Gaara strip fest. Now.
> She would like another chapter.
> Rutsu:  NOOWWW!!!



Your in luck, i finished it last night

Chapter 34: Untitled


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara leaned back in his chair, watching his guest guzzle down yet another glass of water. She ignored him in fact, she was just stalling his questioning. He sighed, this Leaf ninja was worse for wear. Dried blood and dirt caked her shirt and pants, while glass shards dropped to the floor from each movement.

?Anymore water and you?ll drown your body cells.? Gaara muttered as she reached for the pitcher to refill her glass.

Yuki?s eyes flickered to him and back to the pitcher.

?I?ve been stuck in a metal crate for days without any water. I?m dying of thirst in this heat.? Yuki snapped.

?Why were you stuck in the crate and brought here??

?Hell, if I knew, I wouldn?t be waiting around here any longer than I have to.?

?You?re wanting to get home, I understand that. Your beloved husband has been overriding the Hokage?s orders to have you arrested. I made an agreement to return you back to him, unharmed and healthy. Though, your capture screwed with that part.?

She smirked.

?Just a few more scars to add.?

?Do you wish to see a healer??

?Not on my life. Its embarrassing and I have to fight the urge to kill anyone who comes too close.?

Gaara smirked.

?Do you fight the urge to kill Sasuke??

Yuki eyed him carefully, a mischievous grin on her face.

?No, I resist the urge to beat a dent in his thick skull on a daily basis for obvious reasons. But I?m okay with him, he is my mate and father of my kids after all.?

?Yes, but I?m been told of an incident that involved your imprisonment at your very village.?

She frowned.

?How did-?

?Word travels fast my dear.?

She shifted uncomfortably and turned to look at the window.

?Whatever story they gave you, it isn?t what I told them a thousand times over. I was stupid, that I admit, but I didn?t mean to do it!?

?Care to discuss??

?NO. I appreciate you for saving my hide and for the water, but I need to get back home and warn Sasuke.? She growled and stood up, heading for the door.

?Of??

?Someone that wants to kill him??.?

Gaara narrowed his eyes.

?Is the one that is also responsible for your capture???

?And my father?s sudden betrayal???

?AND I suppose for your attempt to destroy the leaf??

Yuki froze in her tracks and shook her head slowly, shivering lightly.

?Oh god??.its him?..? She mumbled.

?Who??

Yuki paced back and forth, chewing on her bottom lip in great anxiety.

?Oh fuck, if it is him?..oh great gods we?re screwed, we?re dead, its game over?he knows how to hurt us?..?

Gaara watched her, his patience growing ever so short.

?Who??

Yuki turned to look at him, her eyes cloudy with misery and fear.

?Don?t you see? He is alive! He isn?t dead!? She smacked herself in the head. ?Stupid! We were fools to think he was dead! Bastard was buying time to lick his wounds and watch us! That old dog is back and has been fucking with us from the very beginning!?

?WHO!??

Yuki licked her lips, breathing heavily. She felt numb as a fire like sensation roared to life in her chest. She understood finally why she felt so hot; not only was the heat of the desert a factor, but her body?s internal temperature was rising fast. 

?That stuff in the vile??? She whispered.

Gaara looked at her in slight confusion.

?Excuse me??

?So he did make me his dog????

?Uh hello??

?I?m not cured of it?.I?ll kill again??

Gaara looked at her warily as she stared at him. He was hoping she wouldn?t try anything funny, or he?d be forced to take her down.

-------------------------

Itachi sighed in irritation for the hundredth time that day. He leaned back on the couch, watching Sasuke?s older kids romp around while somewhere in the house, the new addition to the family screamed his lungs out. Sasuke was there, trying a feeble attempt to shut the kid up.

?Sasuke, I swear to god you better shut that kid up!?

?Get out of the house Itachi! You don?t live here!?

?Suuuure I don?t.? Itachi replied, flicking on the tv.

He didn?t move from his spot, not even when someone knocked on the front door. Seita ended up getting it, mumbling under his breath about lazy adults. He opened to the door and stared at the man that stood there.

?Can I help you?? Seita asked.

The man smiled and patted Seita?s head.

?Yes you can my young clan member, go get your father for me.?

Raime poked her head out from the living room.

?What did ma say about talking to strangers?? She mumbled.

?Shut up Raime!? Seita hissed.

?What the hell are you two??? Itachi growled as he walked up behind the kids, stopping to stare at the man in the doorway. ??..doing?.?

He narrowed his eyes, never taking his gaze off the man.

?Sasuke, get in here. NOW.? Itachi ordered.

Sasuke appeared seconds later, glaring at his brother.

?You better have a good reason for me to walk away from a bawling kid.?

Itachi didn?t answer, he kept glaring forward. Sasuke scowled and turned to see what his brother was looking at. He froze solid, his eyes locking onto the man. The man smiled broadly.

?Itachi, Sasuke, it is good to see you both well. I see that there are new members of this small clan??

?You?.? Sasuke hissed.

Itachi said nothing, just watching silently.

----------------------

Gaara sighed, seeing that Yuki finally calmed down slightly. 

?Who exactly are we dealing with that makes you so fearful??

?The one who has screwed with us all at some point in our lives?..? Yuki scrunched up her nose in apparent disgust. ?Uchiha?..Madara?.? The name like venom in her voice.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 20, 2011)

Rutsu:  I didn't see no strip fest!
The hell, Madara is back!
Rutsu:  Nowhere even close to a strip fest!
Jesus christ I thought he was fucking dead!!
Rutsu:  Give me GAARA STRIP FEST!
-.- There won't ever be one again if Madara gains power and destroys a certain village.
Rutsu: o,o  MUTHA FUKKA!! I'ma kill that bitch!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 20, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Rutsu:  I didn't see no strip fest!
> The hell, Madara is back!
> Rutsu:  Nowhere even close to a strip fest!
> Jesus christ I thought he was fucking dead!!
> ...



 ya lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 20, 2011)

Sasuke uses Shotgun. It's not very effective
Shibo:


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 1, 2011)

New one shall be up later today or tomorrow, all i can say WORK SUCKS


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 2, 2011)

Indeed.

So does having the sniffles.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 2, 2011)

alittle short but its what i can do for now

Chapter 35: Intentions


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke glared harshly as Madara allowed himself in the house. Raime and Seita shivered, feeling the tension between the adults. Itachi slowly moved himself toward the kids, keeping a watchful eye on the elder.

?What? No welcome?? Madara asked.

?How are you alive!?? Sasuke snarled.

Madara smiled.

?You, the nine-tails brat, and the little demon were not powerful enough to end my life. However, it might be a different story for your dog now.?

?She isn?t a dog!? Sasuke snarled.

?Oh? Following you around, taking your crap, and doing your bidding isn?t being a dog? Hell, she also gave birth to your kids to top it off. You have her on a leash my dear boy.?

?What are you doing here!??

?I came to visit you and Itachi.?

?Bullshit.? Sasuke growled.

?I must say, you have lovely kids. Full of potential just by looking at them.?

Sasuke narrowed his eyes.

?You?ve been spying on us?.?

?Spying? More like keeping tabs on you. There isn?t nothing I don?t know that went on during my absence??

Itachi raised an eyebrow.

?Sasuke, I think your privacy of what you and Yuki do together has been compromised.?

Sasuke glared at Itachi. Itachi just smirked slightly.

?So, hows your pet anyways?? Madara asked.

?She isn?t here and I believe you have something to do with that.? Sasuke growled dangerously.

?Me? Why Sasuke, you should know by now that you can?t trust demons. They only think for themselves and Yuki isn?t any different.?

Itachi sighed, growing irritated.

?Listen Madara, we?re not falling for your sweet words. We know you?re avoiding the questions. You know where she is, don?t you.?

Madara glared at Itachi. Seita frowned and took out a kunai.

?Bring back our mother!? Seita hissed.

?You?re a little too young to demand things from me, boy.? Madara growled.

Madara shifted slightly. Sasuke?s eyes widened and he shoved Seita back, bring his blade up to meet the small blade that Madara wielded. Seita blinked, not believing the guy?s speed.

?Seita, get your sister and run. Go get Naruto.? Sasuke spat.

?But dad-?

?DO IT NOW!?

Seita gulped and did as he was instructed, then bolted out of the house with his sister in tow. Madara smirked at Sasuke, chuckling lightly.

?Your reaction time is great as ever Sasuke. How did you know I?d strike at your child first??

?Your eyes gave it away.? Sasuke snapped.

Madara smiled more and swung his other arm and stabbed Sasuke in the gut with a knife. Sasuke swore and dropped to his knees, a hand over the wound. Itachi narrowed his eyes and threw shuriken at him. Madara jumped back, dropping the bloodied knife.

?Your reflexes are slow Itachi. I thought for sure you?d shove Sasuke.?

Sasuke spat on the floor, glaring at Madara. 

?Go to hell. What my brother does shouldn?t concern you.?

Itachi blinked.

?What exactly have you done with her.? Itachi demanded.

Madara smirked.

?If you must know, she should be in the Sand village by now. Very shortly, she should have destroyed all of it.?

Sasuke hacked up blood but still continued to glare at the elder.

?Yuki won?t obey you and you know that.?

?Spilling your blood should have made it clear to her to attack as her master directs. I stabbed you for a reason, not for spite. I?m aware of you link with her, therefore she knows exactly what I have done to you.?

?She wont do it.? Sasuke muttered.

?Oh? I think she?s more concerned with your and your children?s safety than her own. I think a little knick here and there on the children will help more.? Madara mused as he vanished.

Sasuke swore and stood up, blood seeping in between his fingers. Itachi shook his head.

?Stay Sasuke, I?ll deal with him.?

?No, I have to go..?

Itachi rolled his eyes and grabbed Sasuke. 

?FINE.? Itachi growled and vanished with Sasuke.

Seita and Raime screeched to a halt as Madara appeared in front of them. Seita glared; they were so close to the gate. 

?And where do you think you two are going?? Madara asked.

?None of your business!? Seita snapped.

Madara frowned.

?Bold words, just like your parents. it?s a shame to hurt you two really..?

Seita gulped and step back, keeping his sister behind him. Raime mumbled lowly, almost pleading for someone to help. Madara laughed, amused by it all.

?Little girl,  no one will come to help. So still your tongue and save your breath.?

Raime glared, just as her brother did. Madara growled, growing ever so tired of them. He hated that look they gave him, it reminded him all to well of their parents. He raised his blade and stepped forward, only to suddenly jump back as white colored fire sprung to life between him and the kids. He glared as seemingly white dragon materialized out of solid air and stood protectively over the kids.

?Ryuu??? He growled.

The dragon breathed smoke from its nostrils.

?You dare harm innocent children!?? The dragon snarled.

?Now I see how Sasuke was able to break my hold on Kyuubi?..it was you??

Raime clutched the foreleg of the dragon, smiling broadly. Seita raised an eyebrow. Madara just shook his head.

?Either Sasuke or Yuki summoned you?.no way in hell can these children hope to summon a light dragon?.?

?The child did all right. I answered the call for help.?

Madara glared. Itachi and Sasuke appeared behind him and attempted to stab him. Madara jumped to the side, smiling lightly.

?Sasuke, you shouldn?t be moving around.? Madara mused.

Sasuke glowered.

?You stay the hell away from the children, they have nothing to do with this.? Sasuke growled.

?Now they do?your rat has enough power to call forth a light dragon, namely one who bore Yuki into the world?.No matter, Yuki?s power will blot you all out??

Sasuke shook with rage, nearly ready to explode and make a dumb mistake. Itachi held him back, knowing what his brother was feeling.

?Give her back!?

?She?s in the Sand as I said. I?m not going to foolishly summon her here when more than likely you?ll rip my control away.? He mumbled as Leaf shinobi started running out of the gate.

He disappeared, knowing that now was not the time to continue fighting. Naruto stopped by Sasuke, eyeing the dragon with interest.

?Your hurt?? He asked.

?Just a flesh wound..? Sasuke mumbled.

?Bullshit, it?s nearly fatal.? Itachi growled.

Sasuke narrowed his eyes and smacked his brother with a  free hand while the other continued to put pressure on the wound.

?What is this all about?? Naruto asked.

?No time, Yuki is in the Sand and Madara is about to destroy it?.? Sasuke snapped as his legs buckled beneath him.

Itachi caught him, shaking his head.

?Gaara needs to be alerted now or they?ll be in trouble.?

?If they?re not already?.? Sasuke replied wincing.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 2, 2011)

Cue Gaara being pimp....
Rutsu: Bahahaa!! They think Yuki destroyed the Sand Village! HA!! What dumbasses!! hahahaaaa!!
Well they aren't there and-
Rutsu: Gaara can take those bitches on one handed! HA!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 4, 2011)

The only problem with fighting in the Sand is getting sand up your shorts


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG i fail at updating. Ill work on the chap tonight so i promise one to post tomorrow!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 19, 2011)

Another shorty.........

Chapter 36:


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Their fine Sasuke, no need to rush-? 

?Cut the crap Naruto. We need to contact them NOW.?

Naruto sighed as he opened the door to the intelligence room and sat down in a desk that was in front of several large monitors.

?One step ahead of you. The kages are all ready and waiting for this briefing. So hush and wait.?

Naruto nodded at the ninja that stood at the side and watching as the monitors turned on, showing each kage on each screen.

?This better be good?.? The Raikage grumbled on one of the screens.

?Its of urgency or so Sasuke tells me.? Naruto replied.

Sasuke glared at the screens as the kages stared back, waiting for an explanation. Gaara sighed and cleared his throat.

?I feel I know what this is about. You need not to worry longer Uchiha, Yuki is here safe with me.?

?She?s in the Sand?? Naruto asked.

?Yes.?

?Is she under control?? Sasuke asked.

?Well, she seems normal to me. Though if she keeps at it, we?ll run out of water.? He replied glanced off the screen to look at the side.

Sasuke chuckled as he heard a low hiss from the monitor.

?ITS HOT.? Yuki?s voice snapped at the Kazekage.

?Sorry Gaara, Yuki can usually handle extreme changes in weather but it seems the desert isn?t one of them.? Sasuke growled.

They heard a couple of steps and Yuki shoved Gaara to the side and glared at the screen. 

?Well I thought I heard your annoying voice.? She snapped.

?Sooo?..that?s the demon child.? The Mizukage replied.

?Yuki stay out of this and go sit over there.? Gaara growled. 

Yuki scowled and walked off mumbled in the Kitsune language. Sasuke glared.

?I heard that Yuki! I know that word all to well!? He snapped.

The kages rolled their eyes. 

?Can we get on with this?? 

?Yes, sorry. Sasuke and Yuki aren?t ones to respect kages?.Well it seems Madara is back and is targeting the Sand for an attack.? Naruto replied.

?An attack? But he has no army and surely he doesn?t dare come alone.? Gaara said.

?He doesn?t need one. He?s got a power house on his side for complete destruction.? Sasuke muttered.

?Oh? Tell us more pretty boy?? Mei said with a wink.

Immediately after saying that, Yuki shoved Gaara again and stared at the screen. Sasuke ran a hand down his face, knowing exactly what was going through Yuki?s skull at the very moment.

?What was that you ugly bitch?? Yuki asked, the works like venom in her mouth.

?My word, your such a rude one. No one in my village would dare say such a thing.? Mei replied.

?Oh really? Listen hear you fat cow. That there is MY male. MINE, you got that? You keep your flirty stuff to yourself and go fuck off.?

?How dare you?? Mei growled, her eye twitching.

Yuki sniffed absently.

?Ya, I get that a lot.?

?You should show respect to the kages. After all, we can have you wiped out without notice.?

?That a threat miss whore?? 

?Watch your tongue?.?

?Or what? You?ll send me a snack??

?Snack? More like top assassins.?

?That?s what I said, a snack.?

?Naruto, command your ninja to silence.? The Raikage growled.

Naruto scratched his nose chuckling nervously.

?I wish I could. Yuki won?t listen to anyone?s commands unless?.?

?UNLESS WHAT?? The cloud?s leader voice rose.

?Unless its Sasuke?.?

?YOU?RE THE KAGE AND ONLY A UNDERLING CAN COMMAND HER TO OBEY!?!?!? THAT?S ASKING FOR TROUBLE!!! THAT KIND OF NINJA COULD CAUSE PROBLEMS!!!?

?Believe me, I know that part.?

?THEN PUNISH HER!!!?

?I technically can?t touch her.?

?WHY!??

?Sasuke would murder me for one. Two, because of what Yuki is, I can?t afford to anger her or I?d lose shinobi. Lives are more important than the obedience of one ninja.?

Gaara nodded in agreement.

?Lets get back on subject now? What is this powerhouse you speak of Uchiha??

?Yuki needs to be brought back to the Leaf as soon as possible. Madara plans on using her to attack you guys.?  Sasuke replied.

Yuki looked away, mumbling lowly.

?HA! That?s a laugh. One shinobi against a whole village? She?d go down.? The Raikage mused.

?I would?ve thought of that. But recent events here if you hadn?t heard was caused by her. She does have power and it?ll keep on amplifying the longer she stays in that form. Throw in an Uchiha that probably knows what else he can do and she?d be way more than capable of destroying a Hidden Village.? Sasuke replied darkly.

?He wants to make you pay Sasuke?.? Yuki said clearly for everyone to hear.

?What??

?He harmed you recently, that I know. He?ll do more soon enough??

The blank monitor in the center flickered on and Sasuke glared as Madara?s image showed up. 

?Well hello my dear kages, how are you today? Oi, I see Yuki and Sasuke as well. This surely is a treat.?

?Madara!?? Naruto snarled.

?Oh dear?? Mei mumbled.

?What?s with the long faces? I now just the thing to rile you guys up. How about an entertaining show??

?Go fuck yourself!? Sasuke snarled.

Madara smirked.

?I?d figure you say that Sasuke?.I?m glad you?re here to witness Yuki?s little show.?

?What show!??

?This: Yuki, as your new master, I command thee to kill the Kazekage and destroy the Hidden Sand.? He said in a dark voice.

Sasuke smirked broadly.

?Fool, she won?t listen to your-?

He stopped short when a bloodcurdling scream silenced them. Gaara whirled around and started at Yuki while she was hunched over on her knees, clutching her head. Madara smirked.

?You can?t fight it. Your bound to me Yuki?.?

?Gaara! Bind her in the sand before she shifts! You mustn?t allow her to change form!? Sasuke spat.

Gaara acted quickly, doing as Sasuke instructed. Sasuke sighed thinking he was in time. But shortly after Gaara secured the sand, it exploded all over the room and the dark beast emerged from it. She roared loudly causing the audio feed on the monitor to go out. The kages stared, rising from their chairs with palms on the desks. Their eyes wide in horror, they couldn?t hear what was going on but just watch and put the pieces together themselves.

Gaara seemed to hold his own but the beast quickly knocked a hole in the wall and jumped through it, Gaara immediately giving chase. 

?Well, I take it back. She could eat people..? Mei muttered.

?I call immediate action. All kages report to the Sand to give help.? The Raikage ordered, his screen turning off.

?But it?d take awhile for some of us.? Naruto replied.

?Find a way. I?m sure you have a summoning animal that can take you. Be there quickly.? Mei replied as her screen went black.

Naruto sighed and looked at Sasuke.

?Well, you got your wish. We?re going after her.?

Sasuke nodded. He just hoped that Gaara wouldn?t make the decision to kill her before they got there.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 19, 2011)

Rutsu: .... Did Yuki just blow a hole in the Kazekage office?
Yeah..
Rutsu: That's my LOVE STATION!!!!
... didn't need to know that...
Rutsu: And she's shoving my man!! YOU HAVE YOUR MALE TO SHOVE, FOX!!!
Rutsu... just... appear and kill madara...
Rutsu: ... that's a damn good idea.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 21, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Rutsu: .... Did Yuki just blow a hole in the Kazekage office?
> Yeah..
> Rutsu: That's my LOVE STATION!!!!
> ... didn't need to know that...
> ...



 oh man


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a feeling that Rutsu's gonna go on a rampage.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaara ish a little mouse~


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 21, 2011)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Gaara ish a little mouse~



Rutsu: I will strangle you in your sleep...
Rutsu! Be nice!
Rutsu: fine! .... i'll strangle you where you stand.
 Oi oi... -.- See what I have to deal with?
Rutsu: At least I'm no pregnent fox cub.
o,o I don't think she likes to be called cub...
Rutsu: Ha! What's the worst that could happen?
*Giant, growling shadow*
o,o


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 24, 2011)

Chapter 37: The Two Dragons


*Spoiler*: __ 



Villagers of the Sand ran for cover as the dark beast winged her way through the blistering heat of the day. Some screamed, others were silent, but it soon turned to cheers when the Kazekage came into view. Gaara waited as she lazily turned herself around to face him and the other shinobi on the roof tops.

?Yuki, for the sake of your life, stop this.? Gaara said loudly.

She blinked slowly, smoke rising from her nostrils, and eyes flashing bright red with the make of the sharingan dominating the irises. Gaara sighed, now knowing she wasn?t in control.

?Orders Gaara?? Temari asked.

?Avoid killing her at possible.?

The demon let out a terrifying roar and dived down toward them, instantly catching Temari in a forepaw. Gaara narrowed his eyes and launched sand missiles at the demons wings. The demon threw up its wings and dived down toward the ground in a neck breaking nose dive. She pulled out of the dive when she saw the sand below move toward her, and then breathed black flames at Gaara. He flicked his wrist and a sand barrier covered in front of him.

He cringed as the heat surprisingly turned the sand into slick glass and shattered before him. ?Such power?..? Yuki snarled loudly and what he understood as curses in a foreign tongue he had heard her mumble in before. She turned her attention to her prey that was still helplessly confined to her paw by silver claws and opened her terrible maw.

?Gaara, quick! She?s going to eat her!? Kankuro yelled.

Gaara moved his hand and the sand followed suit, covering the beast?s limb that held her captive securely. He closed his eyes and sighed.

?Forgive me for this??? He mumbled and tightening his hand into a fist.

Loud cracking filled the air and shortly after, the beast screamed in severe agony, dropping Temari. Kankuro quickly caught his sister and looked up as the demon shook itself of  the sand. It was too late though, the damage was done and the demon?s limb hung loosely at her side, blood matting her fur.

The demon roared and gathered chakra at her mouth, snarling while a ball formed.

?What the-?

?GET DOWN NOW!? Gaara yelled as the demon let loose the orb.

Everyone ducked for cover but Gaara, he stood before the beast and created a barrier that the orb smashed into, exploding on contact. Gaara covered his face as the barrier cracked and crumbled into nothing under the pressure and blew him back.

He blinked, seeing that the demon had landed on the rooftop, wings draped over her sides and on the ground, and panting in exhaustion from such a powerful attack.

?If you?re tired, you should stop attacking.? Gaara mumbled.

Yuki?s eyes flickered to him and she growled. To his dismay, she walked toward him in a awkward manner, her ruined limb dragging against the roof, and flames flickering from her mouth.

?You can?t be serious??

?Yo, ugly! Over here!? Kankuro yelled.

She turned her head and glared. She swung her tail and flung him off the roof before turning her attention to the back to the Kazekage. Lightning struck the group in front of them and Yuki stepped back, hissing in anger as she glared behind him.

?Gaara, you ok!?? Naruto yelled.

Gaara looked behind him, a weak smile on his face as he meet the gazes of the Kages and their guards.

?You guys are late.? Gaara replied.

?Better late then never, right?? 

?I guess. But next time, come on time please.?

?I hate to cut this chit chat short, but we still have a demon here.? Sasuke growled.

Yuki looked at each of them, her eyes burning with hatred. Realizing she was now outnumbered, she stretched her wings and took to the air quickly.

?Don?t let her escape!? The Raikage yelled.

Sasuke glared but turned his attention back to the fleeing demon. He quickly made hand signs and guided a large lightning bolt onto the demon. She shrieked her rage and fell toward the ground, spiraling down out of control.

Before Gaara?s sand could catch her, a large beast fell from the sky and caught her in it?s forepaws, then quickly rose to the sky.

?What the hell!? Stop it! Kill it if you have to!? Raikage yelled again.

Gaara quickly turned to look at him.

?You will do no such thing! That dragon is under the Sand?s protection!?

?But it?s getting away with the demon! It could be working for Madara!? Mei snapped.

Sasuke turned back to look, seeing that the two beast?s have disappeared from sight, as if they never have existed.

?Gaara, what do you know about it?? Sasuke asked.

?That dragon that just picked up your dear is one of the two dragons that make the outer parts of the village their home.?

?Two??

?Yes, a large black colored male and large bronze or sandy colored female. They are very gentle and have saved many villagers from dying out in the desert due to accidents or bandit raids. In a sense, they have guarded us since I returned to the sand after the Akatsuki incident.?

Sasuke thought for a moment.

?Have they ever harmed a human??

?Not that I?m aware of. They?re very peaceful so I won?t fear for Yuki?s safety. That one probably wants to help her.?

?Take us to were it lives.? Mei ordered.

Gaara narrowed his eyes.

?Only if you will not fight with them. They may turn violent if they feel you are threatening their den.?

?Better listen to his warning Sasuke.? Naruto said. 

He turned to look, but quickly realized the Uchiha was not there.

?HE DITCHED US!?!?!? 

------------

Sasuke made his way quickly to the looming den that overlooking the village. He sensed great sources of chakra, so he knew this was the right place. He stepped inside and was quickly pinned down by a paw and he stared up into a dragon?s golden eyes.

?A guest?? It inquired in a deep voice.

?Yes, I mean no harm to you.?

The black dragon lifted it?s paw, a smile on it?s face.

?It?s been awhile since a human has visited us. I was hoping it was the Kazekage, but I shall welcome you all the same..?

Sasuke stood up and stared at it.

?I believe you have something of mine. I saw you take her from us.?

?Ahhh, the young one?She is resting. You may take her home after she wakes.?

Sasuke stared.

?Serious? You?re not going to send me away saying I?m foolish??

?Why on earth would I do that? I have wished for more time to talk with my dear grandchild but I will not keep her mate from taking her back.?

Sasuke stared.

?GRANDCHILD!??

?Yes, Yuki is my and my mate?s only grandchild. We have never seen her since that fateful day her father ripped her away from us.?

He shook his head.

?What on earth?..?

?Oh dear, I suppose as her grandfather, I owe you an explanation of everything that Kyuubi has sought to hide from you all.?

Sasuke sat down, bewildered by the dragon?s words.

?But first, we must properly introduce ourselves before I can tell the true tale of my daughter?s and grandchild?s lives. I am NightWing, king of the dragon clan. My mate, DesertClaw, is setting Yuki?s limb so it can heal properly right now, you?ll meet her later. And you are??

?Sasuke Uchiha. I?m afraid I don?t have a title besides that.? He mused.

NightWing smiled broadly.

?I have heard such a name, you are brother of Itachi Uchiha, one of our allies.?

?You know Itachi!??

?Yes. Though I?m a bit confused on why he hasn?t mentioned us to you. After all, he told us that you were watching after little Yuki, hence the reason we didn?t come to get her after her hardships at your human settlement..?

Sasuke grimaced. ?That bastard knew things about her all this time. Oh he?s so dead.? He thought darkly.

?But all the same, come inside. You?ll get heat stroke sitting out here. The other guests shall arrive shortly.? The dragon hummed happily as he walked inside.

?What am I getting into here?..? Sasuke thought as he followed the dragon into the den.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 24, 2011)

they're gonna maek Sasuke stew fer din-din


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 25, 2011)

rutsu:  The fuck?! Sasuke gets surrounded by legendary dragons and I get jack shit?!
you aren't a main character...
Rutsu: I AM RUTSU YOSHINOTO!!
Still not main character.
Rutsu:  I can still fucking kill you.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 25, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> rutsu:  The fuck?! Sasuke gets surrounded by legendary dragons and I get jack shit?!
> you aren't a main character...
> Rutsu: I AM RUTSU YOSHINOTO!!
> Still not main character.
> Rutsu:  I can still fucking kill you.



Write a chap and we'll talk then


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 26, 2011)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Write a chap and we'll talk then



 Are you proposing a trade? Sneaky little fox... fine... I see to your proposal and write a chapter...


----------



## mariah uchiha (Mar 27, 2011)

GOOD JOB LOVE IT


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 9, 2011)

Huzzah for another one. still waiting Clara 

Chapter 38: Untitled


*Spoiler*: __ 



?You see, a being like Yuki was foretold long ago.? NightWing?s voice rumbled in his chest as he lit small torches that lined the walls.

Sasuke watched, seeing the walls show pictures of dragon like beings and others. Ruins underneath the pictures showed him there was an explanation, but the language was more foreign to him than Yuki?s.

?By who?? Sasuke asked.

A golden eye flashed toward him then resettled on an image on the wall.

?The old Light Dragon, before her death, and before my child Ryuu was born into the world.?

?But I thought-?

?Some dragons, especially a light dragon, can see into the future some ways and are able to foretell anything from cataclysms to memorable events. She foretold the birth of a powerful dragon, from what she could tell as you see from the pictures, one that could harness many elements and even the shadows. This being, after many hardships, could change the world of the humans, either for good or for the worst, depending on its actions.?

NightWing shook his head.

?After her death, many of my kind sought to be the ones to give birth to that being, and many dragons tried, only to realize their hatchlings were only as powerful as they are. Me and DesertClaw you see, we didn?t care for that and when our daughter was born, she was a bit stronger than expected and we took her to the elders, thinking Ryuu was the special one. We were wrong, they said Ryuu didn?t have the physical traits as the creature foretold so we didn?t think anymore of it. We just raised Ryuu until she was a gentle adult.?

NightWing shuddered a bit and Sasuke shifted.

?Then Kyuubi?? Sasuke asked.

?Yes. Kyuubi showed up. We paid no heed to him, for our clans don?t quarrel often if not provoked. As soon as he showed up, Ryuu was smitten with him, and he with her. I wasn?t going to break them up, so I allowed him to marry her and then shortly after she was pregnant with Yuki. As soon as Yuki was born, the dragon elder Seiki was enraged. He accused us of playing with nature and we had no idea what he was talking about. He frequently badgered Ryuu and Kyuubi, demanding they?d turn Yuki over to him or kill her.? 

Smoke rose from his nose and he growled.

?I figured he saw what Yuki was really and was scared to death. He never liked my family or the foxes. And seeing the result that I know understand matches so perfectly with the legend, it enraged him to the point were he went insane. He then killed Ryuu on the night of a blood moon, little knowing that is when Kyuubi is at his strongest. Kyuubi returned the favor, killing all those involved with Seiki and even severely wounding the bastard himself. Then he took Yuki away, vowing to never have her near dragons, calling us a bunch of snakes and liars. I desperately wanted to take Yuki away from him, but my mate thought it was for the best that Kyuubi would raise her, but I always knew he?d teach her to not trust anyone but him.?

?Yea, I see what you mean.? Sasuke replied darkly.

?I was hopeful when I heard Yuki wasn?t getting along with the humans at the Leaf settlement at her tender age of childhood. On my way to fetch her, your brother Itachi stopped me. He told me not to make a mess of the situation and that she was being looked after by his younger brother and that a bond was being forged, despite the bickering. So I backed off and watched, seeing how well you two got along.?

Sasuke made a face.

?I didn?t know I was being watched.?

?Its good that you didn?t, otherwise Yuki wouldn?t have warmed up to anyone. Despite all that has happened to both of you, it was meant to happen. I thank you for keeping her out of the dark.?

?You mean back then or now? Because I?m pretty sure she stepped in the shadows a few times.?

?To save you from it.? NightClaw replied as he watched the group of Shinobi walk down the cavern to them. ?Kazekage, I?m glad to see you again.?

?As do I NightClaw.? Gaara replied with a bow.

?Where?s that damn girl!?? The Raikage bellowed.

NightClaw?s eyes narrowed at his tone but showed no sign of annoyance. 

?She is resting and please keep it down. I rather have her sleep off the effect of having her limb crushed than her coming in here to kill you.?

Mei chuckled as the cloud leader swore and kicked a rock. 

?But wait!? Isn?t she under Madara?s control!?? Naruto yelled.

Sasuke nodded in agreement, also wondering the same thing. The dragon looked at them all, a smirk grazing his muzzle.

?As of now, she isn?t. She?ll be fine as long as she doesn?t step out of the crystal part of the cave.?

?Crystal??

?Yes, it?s a special part of the cave where chakra cannot be used. The crystals absorb it and convert it to energy that can be used for medical purposes. Instead of explaining anymore, I?ll show you.?

The dragon walked down the hall and into another room. Naruto bolted off first, followed by the others. They entered a room that had crystals hanging everywhere, each pulsing with power. In the middle of the room, a dragon sat next to the still demon, tending to a bandaged limb. Sasuke eased up a bit, seeing that Yuki looked just fine.

?You brought them?? The dragon inquired, a growl in its voice.

?Calm yourself mate. If it makes you feel better, her mate is here. If you would be kind to allow him to be near her.?

?No.? 

?What!? I?ve come all this way and you refuse to let me near!?? Sasuke spat.

?Yes. It is human fault she is like this.?

?Bullshit!?

?I refuse on grounds that you are not able to care for her as you should.?

?Why you-?

?Please stop it?? A low voice mumbled.

Sasuke?s eyes flickered to beast on the floor. Yuki lifted her head up slightly, her eyes watching them.

?Yuki.? Sasuke whispered.

?Grandchild, its because of-?

Yuki?s eyes flickered to the female dragon. 

?Very well you stubborn girl.?

The dragon backed off and Sasuke hugged Yuki?s muzzle.

?Are you okay?? He asked.

?No. I can?t feel my leg and my head feels like someone stabbed my skull with a knife.?

?Sorry about the leg but you were about to eat Temari.? Gaara said.

Yuki?s ears fell a bit. 

?I don?t remember that?..? She mumbled.

Mei walked up and patted Yuki?s snout.

?You were under Madara?s genjutsu?..? She said.

?It was not a genjutsu!? Yuki snapped.

?She?s right. Madara has bound her using an ancient way.? NightClaw mumbled.

?How do we break it?? Sasuke asked.

?Kill the wielder or kill the controlled.? Yuki replied, sulking.

?Easy answer, we kill Madara for good.? He replied.

?Last time I heard, you failed at that. All three of you leaf shinobi.? The Raikage snapped.

Yuki?s eyes narrowed and she growled.

?You wouldn?t have faired better idiot. It took us every ounce of our energy and he still lived.? Yuki snarled.

?Why couldn?t you finish him? You?re a powerful creature. You could?ve-?

?That part of me isn?t one to be discussed! I had my reasons and I still do! If I unleashed the inner demon, I could?ve killed the whole village and beyond! It wouldn?t have gotten us anywhere!? 

Sasuke looked at Yuki, noticing her body trembling underneath his hand. 

?You clearly are making use of it now!?

?THIS ISN?T MY DOING!? Yuki bellowed as she forced herself up, ripping herself away from Sasuke?s grasp.

Everyone stood silent as Yuki favored the limb and walked awkwardly toward the Raikage.

?You think I enjoy this form? Do you honestly think I enjoy seeing red and get excited from killing people in battle? Or that I love to smell blood on my claws and body from those I slew? This form disgusts me, this demon enrages me to a point where I have thought about killing myself to be free from it.?

?Clearly-?

?SILENCE!!!!!!? She roared, shaking the crystals on the ceiling above. ?I did not give you permission to speak!?

?Why should I stay quiet? Underlings can?t tell a kage what to do.?

?You better do as she says??.? Sasuke said in a warning tone.

?Your insolence will be your downfall one day.? Yuki snapped.

?That a threat!?? 

?Why make a threat when it?s the truth? Every time I take this vile form, I feel a piece of me disappears, being consumed by my inner self. The longer I stay like this, the more I lose myself. If I?m not stopped or Madara, I?ll do things I will regret.?

?Lets make it a lot easier than Sasuke wants it to be. I vote killing the problem.?

Sasuke drew his blade and glared harshly at the Raikage, as well as Naruto and Gaara.

?You will not even lay a finger on her!? Sasuke snarled.

?You can?t kill another nation?s ninja without a declaration of war.? Gaara warned.

?Don?t you all see? If we kill her now, Madara cannot use a being to attack us. We?ll have him.?

?You fool, we have children to think of!? Sasuke snapped.

?Just tell them it was an accident.?

Yuki?s ears flattened against her skull.

?This can be repeated. You may kill me, but he could revive me under his command. Or if you manage to also seal my spirit away so he can?t do that, you seem to assume that one of my three children isn?t carrying the gene as I am.?

Sasuke stared at Yuki horrified. Yuki returned his stare with a simple shake of her head and mouthed I?m sorry to him. 

?You seem to have been keeping secrets from everyone. Tell us who you really are.? The Raikage snapped, seeing Sasuke?s look.

?The more you don?t know, the better.? Yuki replied quietly. 

?Why is that!??

?Because if Madara finds out, he?ll get more beasts under his control! You?d be dooming yourselves to a never ending onslaught!?

The kages looked at each other, then at Yuki. Sasuke shifted uncomfortably, he was getting a bad vibe from all this. Yuki snorted and limped back to her spot and laid back down, watching them with dark eyes.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 9, 2011)

Rutsu: Arguing is always so fun to watch. *popcorn munching*
-,- sorry I don't have chappy up yet. I haven't been feeling the writing vibe lately. I've tried... and failed... just doesn't seem right lately.
Rutsu: Cause you're a pussy.
Shaddup.
Rutsu: Puuuusssssssyyyyyy-
I will fucking murder you in your sleep.
Rutsu: .... touche... touche... *slowly sips on some pop*


----------



## mariah uchiha (Apr 9, 2011)

GOOD STUFF *Smiles* this makes me happy from being depressed T.T but good stuff


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Rutsu: Arguing is always so fun to watch. *popcorn munching*
> -,- sorry I don't have chappy up yet. I haven't been feeling the writing vibe lately. I've tried... and failed... just doesn't seem right lately.
> Rutsu: Cause you're a pussy.
> Shaddup.
> ...



 do what i usually do. read alot, listen to music, watch old bloody anime shows, then you'll feel the vibe to write lol



mariah uchiha said:


> GOOD STUFF *Smiles* this makes me happy from being depressed T.T but good stuff



 glad it did.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 11, 2011)

Sasuke Luver said:


> do what i usually do. read alot, listen to music, watch old bloody anime shows, then you'll feel the vibe to write lol
> 
> 
> 
> glad it did.



 Wasn't I the one who advised you to watch bloody anime... That was when I hadn't read or watched through all the Hellsing series...

 Sadly I'm not getting fighting insperation: I'm getting drama and shoujo insperation. I even watched Sucker Punch! That's a fighting film!

 My brain be whacked. Well, I am halfway through the upcoming chapter so... I'm hoping for sometimes this week.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Wasn't I the one who advised you to watch bloody anime... That was when I hadn't read or watched through all the Hellsing series...
> 
> Sadly I'm not getting fighting insperation: I'm getting drama and shoujo insperation. I even watched Sucker Punch! That's a fighting film!
> 
> My brain be whacked. Well, I am halfway through the upcoming chapter so... I'm hoping for sometimes this week.


 
 i highly recommend watching wolf's rain if you want to see a blood bath i love that series 

same here. i'm going to be bored for awhile so more writing time


----------



## mariah uchiha (Apr 17, 2011)

lol MOre Chappys  *claps*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 17, 2011)

mariah uchiha said:


> lol MOre Chappys  *claps*



In luck  clara you shall love this one. oh ya, still waiting

Chapter 39: Unlikely Opponent


*Spoiler*: __ 



?I?ve never had a dream??? Yuki growled lowly.

Everyone blinked at the sudden change of topic and stared at Yuki. Sasuke made a face and nudged her.

?Lies.? He said teasingly.

Yuki looked at him, her expression serious. 

?I never dreamed of something happy. When I slept, I?m dreading what it brings. It gives me nightmares, showing me what I could or am becoming. I saw death and smelt it. There always was a dark and sinister voice that said I would bring what ever I ?dreamed? to reality. Then I?d wake up and cry.? She mumbled.

?Oh Yuki?? Sasuke whispered as he ran his fingers through her fur.

Yuki closed her eyes and leaned closer to him. Sasuke smiled lightly. Within a second, Yuki snarled in surprise and disappeared in a cloud of smoke. Sasuke stared in horror and whirled around when he heard someone laughing. Everyone turned and glared at a plant like man stood in the entrance.

?Oi Sasuke, you look so surprised.? He mused.

?Zetsu!? Sasuke snapped.

?What?s this?? Mei asked.

?Lets see now, Kages, Sasuke, and dragons. Isn?t this a treat hehe.?

?Where?s Yuki!? What just happened!??

?Relax Sasuke, she was just summoned by her master.?

Sasuke glowered at the plant thingy. 

?Summoned!? She isn?t an summoning animal!?

?According to Madara, she now is. Oh yea, if you want her back, I suggest you go to the land of rivers. Madara has a small keep there where he just summoned her.? Zetsu mused as morphed into the ground and disappeared.

Sasuke snarled curses and struck the ground where Zetsu had left.

?Damn it!!!? He screamed.

?Perhaps I can be of assistance of getting you humans there.? NightWing announced.

Sasuke turned to look and grinned weakly.

-------------------

?This is it??? Sasuke muttered as he stared at the door of the keep. 

?Sure it isn?t a trap?? Naruto asked.

?She?s in there as well as him.? Sasuke growled as he pushed the doors and walked in along with the kages.

They walked quietly into a large room where none other than Yuki was waiting for them in human form.

?Yuki!? Sasuke yelled relieved.

Yuki watched them, a sick grin on her face.

?At long last, master?s guests have arrived. I welcome you all.?

Sasuke stared mutely.

?Yuki??

She drew her katana and gazed at Sasuke.

?My orders are to kill you all right here.?

Sasuke gapped. Fight her? It wasn?t an option for him. He didn?t want to, she was still hurt, after seeing the bandages still covered her arm but miraculously she was using it slightly.

?Yuki don?t do this?? Sasuke pleaded.

Yuki mumbled something than ran at him, bringing her blade up. Sasuke moved out of the way. He was frightened. He couldn?t think. He had no time to think. Yuki trudged forward at him. Her eyes filled with hate. Her eyes. They weren?t the normal blue eyes he knew. They were blood soaked red. 

?Sasuke, watch out!? Mei yelled.

Sasuke broke out of his trance just as Yuki moved her katana towards him. He jerked out of the way, only to be sliced down his right arm. Sasuke growled as blood quickly soaked through his sleeve. Yuki stood back, her grin only getting wider. Mei growled and charged forward.

?No Mei! Don?t touch her!? Sasuke hissed.

?She?s going to kill you if you don?t do something!? Mei hissed back.

?This is still Yuki!?

Mei muttered under her breath. Yuki chuckled.

?You should listen to your friends. I promise you, you will not live.? Yuki replied happily.

?Yuki, snap out of it. Please. This isn?t you. Don?t let Madara control you.? Sasuke pleaded.

?But I never felt so alive. Madara has given me power I never thought of understanding. I feel strong.?

Sasuke swallowed hard. His life. The one he thought he would never have was slipping through the cracks. Madara. All he wanted was power. And he would do anything to get it. Yuki glanced at her blood soaked blade.

?This is dirty now, wait till I?m finished.? Yuki muttered.

She sighed and walked towards Sasuke.

?At least make this interesting.? Yuki drawled. 

Sasuke winced in pain from his wounded arm. He took an oath. He wouldn?t hurt her. Never again. He would die for her. Even if it meant..

?Too slow!? Gaara yelled as he flung sand at Yuki.

The sand held her against the wall, her blade flying from her grip. Yuki growled as Gaara approached her. 

?Release me now and I wont make your death painful.? Yuki ordered.

?I?m going to have to pass on that.? Gaara retorted.

Mei helped Sasuke to his feet. His eyes never left Yuki.

?You?re losing to much blood.? Mei muttered.

?She isn?t done?? Sasuke whispered.

?What are you talking about? Gaara has her. She?s finished.?

?No..?

?My master will make sure you?re dead.? Yuki threatened Gaara.

Gaara eyed her.

?You sure have a lot of hope in a man who?s just going to kill you after he gets what he wants.?

?No. You?re wrong. My master understands me. He?ll kill you all if you kill me.?

?Let him try it.? 

Yuki chuckled. Her laughs grew louder. She laughed like she had no control of her body. Suddenly she stopped. Her eyes blazed blood red. She pushed out of the sand, pinning Gaara against the wall, her fist tightly closing around his neck. Gaara tried prying her hands off his neck, only to be wasting his energy. Yuki tightened her grip. 

?I was making that emotional  brat my first kill but I guess you?ll do.? Yuki whispered.

?Yuki! Stop it!? Sasuke hissed, charging her.

Sasuke tackled her, freeing Gaara from her grip. The two rolled on the ground. Yuki bit his arm and kicked him to the wall. She spat out his blood and smirked.

?You want to be my first that bad?? Yuki taunted.

Sasuke struggled to his feet. The skin on his arm was ripped, dangling by string. Sasuke breathed heavily. Only a few moves and he was almost dead. He eyed Yuki. No marks. No blood. How was he suppose to win?

?Sasuke! Snap out of it!? Mei ordered.

Yuki growled at Mei. In a second, Yuki appeared behind Mei and stabbed her through the back. Mei coughed up blood and fell to the ground. Yuki chuckled. Sasuke?s eyes went wide as blood covered the ground around Mei. Mei laid motionless. She breathed slowly, pain stabbing at her with each breath. Gaara growled and ran at Yuki.

Yuki punched him to the ground, cracking his jaw. Gaara hit the ground with a thud. Yuki walked over to him and picked him up by the collar of his shirt. She grinned at him, chakra surging through her. Gaara bit his lip. He didn?t feel his chakra. He was drained. He was helpless.

?And I thought you would put up a fight. Disappointing.? Yuki muttered sadly.

She pulled out a kunai. Before she hit Gaara, Sasuke grabbed her arm. Yuki growled and punched Sasuke with her elbow, sending him to the ground. Gaara spat at her.

?You filthy piece of crap.? Gaara growled.

?You think you?re funny??

Yuki jabbed the kunai into his abdomen. She dropped him, only making the kunai go further into his flesh. Gaara groaned in agony. She smiled and walked over to Sasuke. Sasuke glanced up at her. She starred down.

?You got my attention.? Yuki growled impatiently. 

Sasuke struggled to his feet. He swung his fist. Yuki grabbed his arm and swung it back, snapping the bone in three places. Sasuke yelled in immense pain. Yuki kicked his back, sending him back on the ground. Sasuke struggled up. Yuki kicked him back down. 

?You?re pathetic.? She growled.

She walked away, heading towards her fallen blade. Sasuke rose to his feet and slammed a kunai into her shoulder. Yuki looked back at him. Sasuke smirked. She grabbed his hand and flipped him over her. She put her foot on his chest. Sasuke glared up at her. Her eyes were unreadable. She bent down.

?Is that all you got?? Yuki tempted.

Sasuke grabbed her hair and yanked her head down. He rose to his feet, his grip tightening on her hair. Yuki growled and bit his arm, breaking through the bone. Sasuke hissed and flung her into the wall. Sasuke fell to his knees, cursing in pain as blood poured through him like water. His vision blurred. Yuki got up and grabbed the kunai from Gaara?s abdomen. She walked over to Sasuke.

Yuki swung the kunai at him as fast as she could manage. Sasuke grabbed her wrist and punched her across the face. She fell to the ground. Sasuke fell to his knees, coughing up blood. He looked at Yuki. She laid motionless. Sasuke sighed. It was over. 

Chuckling filled the room. Sasuke?s eyes widened as Yuki rose to her feet. She wiped the blood off her face, her eyes wide. She eyed Sasuke, a twisted grin on her face.

?You?re fun.? She muttered.

Sasuke swallowed hard. She appeared behind him, jabbing a kunai through his shoulder. 

?But not fun enough.? Yuki whispered in his ear.

She pulled the weapon out and kicked him into the ground. She stepped on his back, sending pain into his body. Sasuke gritted his teeth. She pulled out her katana, raising it high in the air. 

?You?re done.?

She swung. Sasuke closed his eyes. It was silent. A stab. Sasuke opened his eyes. He heard a thud. He quickly turned, finding Yuki on the ground. She was still, only a slight visible breathing. Sasuke looked at Gaara. Gaara forced a weak smile.

?I don?t like people who serve self fish rulers.? He muttered.

Sasuke looked around quickly, catching his breath.

?Where?s Raikage and Naruto? Those bastards could have lend a hand to us.? He asked.

?They went on ahead. Talked about confronting Madara??

Sasuke swore loudly.

?They won?t stand a chance by themselves!?

?We barley survived fighting Yuki. What makes you think Madara would be any easier? We have no medic with us, so we?re screwed. Can?t fight while injured as we are..?

Sasuke grunted and tossed little gems at them. Mei and Gaara picked it up and stared.

?This are?? Mei whispered.

?Yes, the crystals from the dragons? cave. He said they have healing properties, so I snatched a few. Now heal up, we?re going after Madara next.? Sasuke growled.

?What about Yuki?? Gaara asked.

Sasuke closed his eyes and sighed.

?Leave her as is. Madara might try to use her against us again. If she?s unable to fight, it be best for all of us.? He mumbled.

He didn?t want to leave her there like a defeated enemy, but he had no choice. It would be awful to fight her again and he couldn?t bring himself to do it. He stroked her hair slightly and then stood up. _?Sorry Yuki, this is one battle you?ll have to let me fight alone.?_


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 17, 2011)

After reading this, I believe that I am gonna hide behind this steel wall.
Codi: Wait a minute. Where did this wall come from?
Does it matter? Just get behind it!
Codi: Why?
I have a feeling that Rutsu might go on a rampage in here. You don't want to see that, do you?
Codi: o_o Not really, no.
Alright, then get behind the wall.
*starts cowering behind the wall waiting for the inevitable.*


----------



## mariah uchiha (Apr 17, 2011)

this is goood


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 19, 2011)

Codi Kenhai said:


> After reading this, I believe that I am gonna hide behind this steel wall.
> Codi: Wait a minute. Where did this wall come from?
> Does it matter? Just get behind it!
> Codi: Why?
> ...



You sir are entirely correct.
Rutsu: *darkness swirls around her body*
And now, I am going to run as fast as I can.
Rutsu: MOTHER FUCKING FOX!!! 
Yep, apocolypse begins.
Rutsu: RAHHH!!!! YUKI friend!! Making Gaara bleed!! MUAAA!!!
Yuki (good): o,o i... it's not my fault..
Rutsu: RAHH!!!!! *tackle*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 8, 2011)

Just an update: I am slowly but surely working on the next chap. its taking me awhile because my job at BK requires me to be there 48 hours a week due to the fact we dont have alot of employees anymore and that one had a baby and is on maternity leave. 

I'll post when Clara decides to update


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 8, 2011)

A BK short on employees? I don't believe it. /sarcasm


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 8, 2011)

Codi Kenhai said:


> A BK short on employees? I don't believe it. /sarcasm


 
Believe it or not its a solid truth. We went from 35 employees to 13 which makes the business hard to function properly, and results in a shit load of overtime for everyone 

 I'll have it ready by tuesday


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 8, 2011)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Believe it or not its a solid truth. We went from 35 employees to 13 which makes the business hard to function properly, and results in a shit load of overtime for everyone
> 
> I'll have it ready by tuesday



39 to 13? WTH happened?


----------



## Amphi (May 8, 2011)

Bk is short on employees, do you blame the people that left from there, fast food is a horrible job


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 8, 2011)

Amphi said:


> Bk is short on employees, do you blame the people that left from there, fast food is a horrible job




I guess it is


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 8, 2011)

LOL 39 chs still? My God when's the next sequel!? Maybe you should condense some of the shorter chaps...

So much reading since I was here last, decent stuff though. Did you guys check out my new fic?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 18, 2011)

Huzzah, a new one

Chapter 40:  Madara


*Spoiler*: __ 



They walked in silence up a winding stair case, the fire light danced across their bodies. Sasukes crimson eyes watched the shadows, he wasnt expected an attack from the darkness, but he couldnt afford not to be too careful. He was slightly at ease, knowing that Yuki wouldnt ambush them due to Gaara wounding her and Sasuke tying her to a pillar.

He felt bad to leave her that way, but he couldnt be to sure that she wouldnt wake up and resume her quest to murder them. Hed get her on his way out after killing the elder Uchiha. They entered the large room quietly; Sasuke glaring at the man on a large throne. He smiled at them, shaking his head.

So, she couldnt stop you. A demon like her couldnt bring down two kages and an Uchiha. Madara mused.

You let all that power get to her head. That was her downfall. Gaara replied.

Did you kill her?

Not on your life. Sasuke hissed.

Madara shook his head.

A very unwise decision on your part..Ive helped her unlock her true potential! Something you have failed to do Sasuke. She will heal quickly, and very shortly shell be here.

The day Yuki figures out how to get out of wire that is expertly tied, is the day I will have no life. Sasuke replied smugly.

Madara narrowed his eyes.

Youre to confident Sasuke.

Sasuke looked around, noticing that Naruto and the Raikage where soundly beaten into the walls. He shook his head; he knew this wasnt going to be an easy fight. He bit his lip, wishing that Yuki would be helping him fight Madara, but sadly this time wasnt going to be the same. All three of them were still recovering from the earlier battle and now way would they come out of this unscathed. He blinked and Madara was gone, seconds later received a blow to the gut and he dropped to his knees. Madara spat and kicked him to the ground.

Pathetic. As wounded as all you are, you are no match for me.

Before Mei and Gaara could act, they over come by white Zetsus. Madara smiled.

No interference now. Sasuke is getting what he has deserved for far too long.

Just because I turned against you!? Sasuke spat as he got up.

Refusing my orders to kill Yuki before she grew more dangerous, then foolhardily turning against me to join her crusade and attempted murder.

YOUR NO BETTER BY TURNING HER INTO YOUR SLAVE! Sasuke snarled as he spat a fireball at the Uchiha.

Madara narrowed his eyes as Sasuke drew his katana and rushed at him. Madara drew a small blade and clashed with the younger Uchiha. Both withdrew and circled each other only to clash again and exchange blows. Metal clanged against metal as they match each other, reading the others moves thanks to the sharingan each of them had. It seemed none of them could wound the other with all the blocks and failed glancing blows.

It soon changed for the worst as the battle wore on. Sasuke began to tire out, each quick movement requiring more energy just to keep up. He panted when they both locked blades, pushing each other to gain an upper hand. His arms shook against the pressure, his muscles burning in agony, demanding he stop and rest. Madara smirked, seeming to have not broken a sweat yet as he pushed his blade against Sasukes, causing sparks to fly.

Weary now, Sasuke? He taunted.

Go to hell. Sasuke growled.

Lightning raced up his blade and Madaras shocking the elder. Madara dropped his blade quickly and glared at Sasuke. He has enough chakra for that!? Sasuke quickly took a step forward and swung his blade, Madara dodged, only getting a shallow cut across his chest. Madara returned the favor and smashed Sasuke to the ground with a well timed kick.

Sasuke grunted and glared up as the elder pointed a blade at his throat, pricking the skin and allowing a thin trail of blood in ooze down.

Its over Sasuke. You die here, but dont worry, Ill take good care of Yuki and your bastard children.

Sasuke just glared having no words left. They both turned their heads toward the dark hallway when a clicking sounds came toward them at a fast pace. Sasuke knew immediately it was the sound of claws hitting the stone floor and it worried him. Madara didnt seem to notice until a large dog launched itself from the shadows at him, snarling with jaws wide. 

Madara quickly reacted and stabbed the dog in its side and threw it off to the side. The dog rolled on the ground and quickly got to its feet, barking and made another dash at him.

What is this!? Madara snapped as the dog lunged at him.

Him swiftly kicked it in its chest, causing it to yelp as it struck the ground not far off from where Mei and Gaara struggled with their own battle. The dog shimmered and grew into the form of Yuki. Sasuke gapped and Madara kicked him back down before approaching the wounded girl.

You little bitch! How dare you attack your master! Madara snarled as he stopped in front of her.

Yuki looked up, narrowing her eyes.

You will not harm him! Not when I still can control myself!

Well, you nearly killed him. Madara sneered.

Because you were a coward and turned me against him. Yuki spat.

Madara growled and slapped her across the face, knocking her back to the ground. He kneeled down, putting a foot between her shoulder blades and pulled her hair, forcing her to lift her head back. Yuki gave a sharp cry of pain that brought Sasuke to his senses.

You are to brave with your words. You forget I command you, I own you, and I very well can cut your throat right now while your vulnerable. You better plead for mercy now before I have the right mind to spill your dirty blood. Madara snapped.

Go off yourself. Yuki mumbled.

Madara narrowed his eyes.

So be it. Youve made your choice and you shall suffer the same fate as Sasuke. He growled and pressed his blade against her throat.

Yuki flinched at the cold steel but didnt show any signs of giving up.

Seita will be a good lacky, while your daughter and baby will make great beasts. Dont think I need you any longer.

Yukis eyes widened in horror at his words. 

Get off her! Sasuke snarled.

 Sasuke stood up, his rage giving him strength, and tackled Madara before he could turn around. Both Uchihas rolled on the ground, Sasuke wildly throwing punches at the elder, striking him hard.

You fucking think Ill sit back and watch you do any of this!? You hurt me, I dont give a rats ass! You hurt Yuki or my children and thats where I draw the line! Dont think youll get away with your life this time! Sasuke yelled and punched Madara in the jaw.

Madara just smiled.

Is this all I need to do to rouse that fighting spirit? I should have just done that sooner.

Sasuke snarled and raised his blade. Yuki narrowed her eyes attempted to stand up, only to slip on something and fall back down. Yuki blinked, smelling fresh blood.

What? She whispered and looked down, freezing at the sight of a large gash in her side that was seeping blood to the ground underneath her in a large amount. 

When- She cut herself short, recalling Madara using his blade against her when she lunged at him.

She sat down, taking deep breaths to avoid panicking, and put a hand over the wound. Sasuke sensed something was wrong and turned his head away from Madara to look at Yuki.

Yuki!? He yelled, startled by the blood.

Idiot! Dont mind me, dont let him out of your sight! Yuki snapped.

But-

She has a point. Madara sneered behind Sasuke.

Before Sasuke could turn around, Madara ran his blade through Sasukes back. Yuki stared, shivering in fear as Sasuke fell to the floor and Madara smiling darkly.

Now, one little bitch left He chuckled.

Yuki shook with fear, but that soon turned into pure rage. She felt dark as her vile chakra filled every inch of her. Madara stopped when Yuki got on all fours, snarling loudly. 

What are you-

He didnt have time to finish his sentence as a large paw smashed him through a pillar in the room. A large nine-tailed fox roared in rage, her tails violently hitting everything in the room, even the poor Kages that werent paying attention until now. Her eyes glowed red in the dim room as she stared the ruined pillar down; she was more than determined to kill Madara now.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2011)

Rutsu: Hup!! No! She's cheating!
.... -.- How?
Rutsu: She went full psycho. Can't do that. Nope, huh-uh. She's getting help from demon blood.
... that's her blood.
Rutsu: Hey, she rejected it and now she's using it. What a cheater!
... Madara's a cheater too... Wouldn't that just cancel it out?
Rutsu: ... Fuck you're right...
Yeah.
Rutsu: Heh... I should just lop off his head.
Good luck with that.
Rutsu: I could... and he'd be hanging by a pike.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 18, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Rutsu: Hup!! No! She's cheating!
> .... -.- How?
> Rutsu: She went full psycho. Can't do that. Nope, huh-uh. She's getting help from demon blood.
> ... that's her blood.
> ...



or gaara could be eaten. ya never know with a psycho fox


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2011)

Sasuke Luver said:


> or gaara could be eaten. ya never know with a psycho fox



Rutsu: .....
Shouldn't have done that SL... o,o
Rutsu: ... bitch... what did you just threaten me with...
Alright alright, we need a full frontal nudity magazine of Gaara pronto, senor.
Rutsu:  I will DESTROY YOU!!
... we're past all recovery... bye... *runs away*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 19, 2011)

Oh, crap. Rutsu's flipped her lid. I'm outta here. 
Codi: RUN AWAY!


----------



## mariah uchiha (May 21, 2011)

NICE CHAPPY ^.^


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 22, 2011)

Rutsu dont scare me 

Chapter 41:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was deathly silent in the room except for the sound of the giant fox?s breathing. Her tail?s swayed back and forth as she waited for Madara to move. Her ears perked forward when Madara crawled out of the rubble. He stood up, wiped the blood from his mouth and laughed. 

?Not letting the dragon blood to mix now?? He chuckled.

?You are not worth to be killed that way.? Yuki rumbled as she stood up.

?You showing your fox means only one thing; you have no sanity left.?

Yuki shook her head, chuckling.

?Ya right.?

?Sasuke was your cage and keeper, keeping you in check. If he is dead, you are unbalanced.?

Yuki growled and lunged at him. Madara quickly jumped away before her paw came crashing down on the floor, claws ripping apart the concrete floor. The building shook with each of her attempts to claw or snap at him. He soon realized that he couldn?t out run her for long.

He took out his blade and charged, slashing away at her large form. Yuki howled with laughter as each wound he inflicted sizzled and closed up before his eyes. Madara glowered at her. ?She finally can heal at such a rate as Kyuubi?and just to think, she could do this now only after Sasuke was killed?.?

Yuki snarled and smashed him threw the floor, she claws digging into him as debris flew everywhere. Gaara and Mei dove for cover as rocks rained down on them. Yuki smiled, thinking it was over.

?AMATERASU!? 

Yuki?s eyes flew open as her fur ignited with the black flames. She bellowed loudly, shaking the building as she fell backwards, thrashing about wildly. The kages dodged as much as the could to avoid the beast?s flailing tails and limbs. Yuki?s screams rang out, causing many to cover their ears. Madara laughed as he crawling out of the hole in the floor, grinning at the flailing fox.

?Not so tough are you now!?? 

Madara laughed at the sight of the pathetic fox. Oh how he had longed to see her writhing in pain. It wouldn?t be long until she breathed her last, and he couldn?t wait. He suddenly cried out in pain and surprise as shuriken buried in his back. He turned his gaze away, releasing Yuki from the ever burning fire, and glared harshly at Sasuke?s first born Seita. Seita glared back, his sharingan eyes flashing in the dim room as a small white puppy stood next to him.

?You!?? Madara snarled.

?Yea its me!? Seita growled.

Madara sneered.

?You have awaked the sharingan I see. To bad your father isn?t alive to see it and your mother should be on her way out the door by now as well.?

Seita didn?t answer, only took a fighting stance.

?What does a genin hope to accomplish that he?s powerful parents and Kages couldn?t do? Are you going to sick that puppy on me while you beat me with a bat??

Yuki forced herself up, panting slightly. She knew she had little time before Madara would notice. She was disturbed that Seita and the young wolf god Chibi was there, but she had no choice but let them distract him. She gazed at Sasuke, who was still on the ground, and closed her eyes while opening her mouth. ?Forgive me if I put you all in danger?.?

Madara walked toward Seita then stopped, the hair on the back of his neck standing on end. He whirled around and stared at the towering fox, seeing a ball of chakra condense and grow between her jaws. He froze; wonder how on earth could Yuki know how to control it.

?Stop! You?ll kill everyone here!? Madara yelled as he charged at her.

Yuki threw her paw down on him and tilted her head down.

?NO!?

?Uh-oh take cover kid! Your mama going to unleash hell!? Chibi yelped as the pup jumped behind Gaara who was creating a sand barrier. 

Seita joined them not a moment too soon as Yuki unleashed the orb of chakra. The explosion rocked the stone keep to its core as the orb tore its way to the earth under the keep. Dust filled the room, and everyone struggled to breath. It soon cleared as tiny rocks rained down from the stones, everything cracked from such a blow. Yuki panted while her whole body shook weakly, she gave it her all and now she was paying the price of it.

Naruto, having woken up, was helping Sasuke sit up. Sasuke blinked slowly, staring at everything in the room.

?Yuki?? Sasuke croaked.

Yuki?s ears perked up and she smiled at him.

?I did it.? She mumbled.

?You bitch??

Yuki?s eyes widen and she looked down.

?You?re alive!??

?Little flesh wounds??

The building shook violently and stared sinking. Yuki looked down, smelling water. ?I blew a hole to an underground river!?? The keep swayed and moaned, rocks and debris falling down to the opening in the earth.

?Everyone get out! There?s no time!? Yuki yelled.

?You?re not-? Madara was cut off as Yuki swatted him with her paw, sending him falling down into the dark chasm. 

Mei knocked a hole in the wall and gazed back at everyone.

?Lets go now!?

She waved everyone through, making sure they where getting far away outside as possible. Naruto helped Sasuke to the hole, but Sasuke looked back at Yuki.

?Come on!?

Yuki smiled and stepped forward. She stopped when the floor cracked around and she looked sadly at Sasuke, ears flat against her skull. 

?This is where it all ends.? She said as the floor gave way, sending her crashing down toward the rushing water.

?No! Yuki!? Sasuke yelled.

?Sasuke we gotta go!? Naruto yelled.

?But she?s-?

?There?s nothing we can do if this building is going down!? Naruto yelled as he jumped out with Sasuke.

Everyone made it out just as the keep crumbled and fell into the chasm, water splashing everywhere. Sasuke tore away from Naruto and went to the edge of the chasm. He looked down, expecting to see a fox clinging to the side of the rocky wall. Only rushing black water greeted his eyes as well as brick from the keep.

?No??? He whispered.

?Sasuke I?m-?

Sasuke whirled around and punched Naruto in the face.

?Don?t say your sorry! She isn?t dead you hear!?? Sasuke snarled.

?Sasuke-?

?She?s so stupid! She could?ve jumped and saved herself!? Sasuke snarled as he prowled the edge. ?She?s the most brain dead girl I ever known! By god if she doesn?t drown, I?ll finish the job!?

Seita stared at his dad. ?Why is he so mad??

?She?ll crawl back up here and I?ll show her how she should?ve acted! Damn bitch!?

Mei shook her head.

?Calling her names like that isn?t going to bring her back? Mei growled.

?She isn?t dead!?

?Fox or not, she either drowned or was buried alive under all that brick! She isn?t immortal to the point that she can?t be killed Sasuke!?

Sasuke snarled and was nearly ready to punch the Kage.

?Father no! It isn?t worth it!? 

Sasuke drew back, hanging his head down. He shook slightly as tears dripped from his eyes. Sobs soon racked his body and he dropped to his knees, shaking his head.

?I can?t sense her. All I feel is numbing cold?.? He sobbed.

Chibi?s ears drooped and he looked at Seita.

?Your father is right, I can?t sense anything either??

?Sasuke, let me say-?

?If you say sorry one more time, I?ll kick your ass Naruto.? Sasuke snapped. ?She isn?t dead until a body is found, you got that!??

Seita frowned and patted the wolf?s head. ?He?s so stubborn. Why does he believe that even if he cannot feel her? Itachi should?ve came, he could beat the sense into father?? Deep down, he was hoping his father was right.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2011)

Rutsu:  Not scared of who?
Put the freakin' gun down.
Rutsu:  Fuck off!
... *holds up naked picture of Gaara* 
Rutsu:  Yes... very nice indeed...  BUT NOT WHAT I'M FOCUSED ON NOW!!
... -.- Whatever.... hey SL nice chapter. Liked how Naruto got punched in the face.
Rutsu: You're gonna get punched in the face...
What is up with you??
Rutsu: ... fuck off...
... Ok then... So will Yuki turn into a magical mermaid or somethin? That'd be disturbing...


----------



## mariah uchiha (May 27, 2011)

TT.TT so sad but VERY GOOD MORE CHAPPY NOWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 7, 2011)

Update soon. Maybe during my vacation. 

And no Clara lol. I have other plans


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 14, 2011)

Despite issues with evil laptop, I'll have something for you guys sometime very soon


----------



## mariah uchiha (Jun 27, 2011)

yays good chappy


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice updates.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 13, 2011)

thank you, idk when ill have next update so it might be awhile xD


----------



## Uzumaki Abizi (Aug 17, 2011)

_*This i*__*s one of the most amazing fanfics I've ever *__*read.Its got DRAMA,ACTION and COMEDY.*_

*I'll **stick with it to the end...if  there is one.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 22, 2011)

Uzumaki Abizi said:


> _*This i*__*s one of the most amazing fanfics I've ever *__*read.Its got DRAMA,ACTION and COMEDY.*_
> 
> *I'll **stick with it to the end...if  there is one.*



Thank you x3 there will be an ending, it's just my schedule is kinda hectic right now xD I'm in the process of moving to another town with a better paying job, so I barely have time to myself xDD I'll try to finish this up before the middle of september


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 22, 2011)

very nice

-----


----------

